# Win Your Wish List | March 2010 - $500 in Prizing



## admin

As we enter a new month, we also enter a new opportunity to help Overclockers purchase the gear they lust over for their rig.

This month, we will mix it up a bit.

- $250 will be made available to the judges to award to selected Overclockers based on their needs.

- $250 will be made available for prizing to random overclockers who need gear.

In order to be entered, just post in this thread:

1) What piece of gear you are looking for
2) How much it costs
3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.

In order to be eligible for both/either, you simply need to be an active member with at least one post as of the time of this post.

Happy Overclocking!
admin

The Winners for this month have been selected!

*Random Draw Winners*
DragonLotus - $160
TheLegend - $90

*Judges Selection*
Bandrew - $50
whe3ls - $100
ColdRush - $75
donutpirate - $25
Dallus - Appliques

To claim your money please send a paypal request to [email protected] and be sure to include your forum username and the contest name.
*Also*, please PM me ([PWN]Schubie) your paypal address so that we can verify each request.
Congrats to all who won


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

1) Currently I am looking to upgrade my keyboard as the keys are starting to wear (rubber coated) and get sticky or not register sometimes.

2)The keyboard I am looking at is 62$ shipped from newegg.com and is the ABS M1 Mechanical keyboard.

3)Having this keyboard will make my gaming computer complete and make for a better typing experience when working on large essays and speeches.


----------



## donutpirate

I'd love any amount towards the purchase of a new chair. At the moment, I'm using one that I found on the side of the road that I sanded, painted and reinforced with some new wood from Home Depot. It creeks, it squeaks, it hurts my back and my bum and makes me dread getting sucked into a game since I walk away with some horrid back pain half the time.

I'm not even sure if a chair is considered gear, but it's where I always am when I'm on my rig. Can't believe I forgot about that. Spent all that money on my rig, only to not get a good chair and make me dread using it.

Something like this chair from Office Max.

Cost: $89.99 USD.

Thanks for another great opportunity.

Edit: This is a thread that I started when I finished the chair. It looks good there, but since then the upholstery has come off making it awkward to lean back in, forcing me to slouch unless I want some impossible to remove nails and staples in my back







The bottom has no cushion at all, it's like sitting on a sidewalk. It's just a piece of wood with a thin strip of leather-ish material over it.


----------



## Dawlish7

1) CM 690
2) 150 dollars over here roughly
3) This is busted and broozed, i would love the opportunity to get a better one, but as i am a student it isn't going to happen

I will not win, Good luck to everyone else!.


----------



## steelrain33

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814130435 9800gt
$114
my 260 gpu died, so I need a new one to keep folding for ocn.

im in thanks admin


----------



## StormX2

hmmm Love the idea, I wodner if wishing big Hurts or Helps.

Intel X25-M Mainstream SSDSA2M160G2XXX 2.5" 160GB SATA II MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) - OEM : $429.99

This is on My Wish list, because I could have great loading times for my OS and majority of my games, without needing to run my 2 x 250's on a short stroke =(

The trick for me is o be able to fit the OS and all current games I play (which will fit on les than 150gb)

If I am chosen, I am sure the item will nto go to waiste, ever, and I will make sure it is in use until the day it dies, preferably before the end of the warranty

Thanks for the Opportunity Admin!


----------



## rpsgc

1) An uninterruptible power supply
2) A lot








3) It will save my computer from power fluctuations, brownout and blackouts (especially in this weather)


----------



## MacG32

SILVERSTONE RAVEN RV01-BW Black Steel / Plastic ATX Full Tower Computer Case
$234.98 with shipping
This would be the start of building my new rig, by bringing me that much closer to this century's technology.


----------



## WarlordOne

1) I'm looking at getting:
MSI Twin Frozr II Radeon HD 5850
or
EVGA GeForce GTX 470

2) The cost is $329.99 +Free Shipping or $349.99 +$6.98 Shipping. It would cost me $79.99 or $105.98 and I would donate my old card raffle style for OCN [email protected] because it would only be right...

3) My rig will be complete!!! Ok not really, but it'd be that much closer...


----------



## JerseyDubbin

1.) Speakers
2.) 216.94 http://www.overstock.com/Electronics...2/product.html
3.) Dog ate my 200 dollar headphones and my speakers are blown out to the point of just the talking of a weather.com video cannot be understood.. Not only do I listen to music at home my training for work requires me to sit through obnoxious long demo etc which I need sound for.

Mine as well try.


----------



## muels7

Ok, I am going to be giving my 9800GTX+ to a friend soon because he is building a rig and i thought id be nice and save him some money. Unfortunately by giving it to him I am going to lose some PPD in folding. I would like to replace it with either a 285/275 or 470/480 when they come out.

It will cost over $250 so this will just go towards it.

This new video card will ensure I keep folding for the cure as best as I possibly can.


----------



## nomolos

1) I would love an i7 920 to go w/ my newly purchased mobo.
2) Roughly $270
3) Help with completing my sig rig for folding


----------



## jbobb

1. I have been wanting to upgrade my GPU for a while now, but can't afford to at the moment. I have about $100 saved up so far, but other expenses (Daycare and my daughter will be starting pre-school this year) have kept me from being able to get enough saved up (along with my wife hating when I spend money on my computer). I would really want a 5870, but will probably end up with a 5850 or maybe a Fermi when it comes out depending on price.

2. Would probably need about $100-150. By the time the winner is picked here, I might be able to save up a litte more to make up the difference.

3. I would like to add this because it is showing signs of slowing down with newer games out and would like to keep up with current hardware. I would also be selling my 8800GTS card here on OCN at a good price beings I know a lot of people use the 8800's for folding.

I know this is the same exact post I put in for the Feb. givaway, but sadly, the story is the same. Would really like to upgrade my GPU.

Thanks!


----------



## KamuiRSX

Well, I'm still wanting a 5770 and a new keyboard/mouse combo. I can get the Logitech MX 5500 for $85 shipped and the 5770 for $150 shipped so a total of $235. I honestly want to get the 5770 so I can use it and try new aftermarket coolers on them to see how they perform. I want to try the DuOrb first and then see if I can find someone who actually sells the DuOrb Extreme to try it out as well.


----------



## Dude5082

I'm looking to buy a FLICO Majestouch Linear Force (Black) at $134, I've had a logitech G15 since about 2006. One fateful Saturday morning I had a bit of a coughing fit whiling drinking my coffee. I did all I could to try to save my loyal keyboard but it was just too much. I believe this new keyboard will allow me to get back into the games that I love and play. Hopefully this new keyboard will bring me to the top of the Starcraft 2 ladders when it comes out.


----------



## kinubic

1) Modular power Supply/ 2nd videocard / upgrade 5xxx/gts 4xx / soundcard headphones
2) 150-200
3) GPU is for folding
Modular psu is to help keep my case clean lol!
Soundcard/headphones i really like music and im still using onboard sound , i occasionally Stream/Dj online for a forum i visit everyday (besides OCN)


----------



## hackm0d

I'm looking for a picoPSU-90 to get my almost complete second rig up and running. This would cost $34.95 + $93.37 in shipping. I'd use this second rig to try out software and experiment with different setups a little bit since my main rig folds 24/7 and is for multimedia work.


----------



## Gizmo

1) What piece of gear you are looking for

Lian Li V-351
2) How much it costs

$113 shippped
3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.

I sold off my computer to make rent and pick up a more portable laptop without realizing how little I care about being able to play games compared with how much I enjoy tearing hardware apart and constantly tweaking it in some way shape or form. This 351 will make an enormous difference as it will set me on my way to having a moderate mATX rig that will have a small foot print, but still give me something to tinker with in my free time.


----------



## jshay

1) G.Skill DDR2 (2x2 GB) Memory

2) $50

3) I have an old HP computer which I plan on setting up as a dedicated folding computer in my garage and I have the motherboard / GPU / Power supply ready but no Ram since the prices are so astronomical.


----------



## identitycrisis

1. Looking to upgrade my sig rig to an i5 750 + all associated parts or a stop gap for a while with a Q9550 and a p45 board. Although the i5 is much more likely.

2. I would need $195-$250 depending on the path for the CPU, once that's handled I have enough in money to cover the rest of the parts and salvage from my old rig.

3. Being an FPS junkie, my rig is starting to show its age... BC2 is sitting next to me, and its performance was really disappointing in the Beta, and I know its only going to get worse, and money will get tighter as the year progresses I am sure. Purchasing a home/ being recently engaged/ saving for wedding has left me with a slight shortage after I sell the parts I wont be re-using post upgrade.

I intend to sell the parts I do have for very fair prices if I can get the extra funding I need.

Thanks, these give-away threads are awesome!


----------



## Baldy

1) What piece of gear you are looking for:

Cooler Master Hyper 212+, and 2 Zalman ZM-F3 case fans.

2) How much it costs:

If I'm lucky, approximately $45.

3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.

As of now, I am on the CPU stock cooler, and the stock case fan. Because of this, my overclocking hobby can never shift into the next gear. With a new HSF and case fans, I think I'll be able to get in overclocking so much more, maybe even get into the 1GHz Club.

Also, I'm just getting started into Folding. As of now, I don't think my CPU is nearly good enough to compete with the rest of the competitors. Hence, I think that with added gear, I'll be able to get a performance boost in my CPU, and hence bring about a better PPD.









Thanks!


----------



## Hickeydog

1) Corsair 1000HX

2) ~$220

3) My dad's computer (his work computer. The computer that all the household income comes from) needs a power supply.


----------



## unknownSCL

1. What piece of gear you are looking for?
L-shaped computer desk. http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/p...9&sku=A1670894

2. How much it costs
$199.99

3. Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you?
because my current desk is falling apart.(THANK YOU WOOD-GLUE!) Money is tight at the moment and this would be a great help!


----------



## Meta-Prometheus

1) Asus Xonar D1/DX
2) $90 on Newegg
3) I've never had a dedicated sound card, only on-board audio. I have a really nice set of speakers now (Klipsch) that I know will shine in games, movies, and music. But they are being held back by my on-board audio.

Thank you for this opportunity!!


----------



## oliverw92

*1) What piece of gear you are looking for*

6GB Corsair Dominator 1600MHz CL8 - http://www.ebuyer.com/product/152641

*2) How much it costs*

Â£177.34

*3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.*

A faulty pump from swiftech recently took out my entire rig. The company refused to accept it was their fault the motherboard and graphics card had broken, so I am having to try and cover the cost of replacing it myself! Could really do with the help!


----------



## TheOcelot

I would like a water cooling loop for my CPU. It would cost between $200 and $250. If I win I would use it to further overclock my CPU for use in the HWBot team. Recently, I have been strained money wise and cannot afford much other than basic needs. This would really help.

Also, I will give away my Xigmatek S1283 as a freebie for a fun game! I still have all the brackets for it too









Here is my cpu's records. http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/phenom_ii_x4_945
If I won you would see my name representing OCN on a majority of those top fives.


----------



## anershay

1.) I am currently in need of a slim line, slot load DVD drive/burner to complete my case mod.

2.) There is a Pioneer drive on newegg for 62.98 shipped.

3.) I am currently using an IDE Drive I got at a yard sale for a dollar. I want to prevent my mod from hitting a wall because I do not have this.

Any contribution towards that, will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks for the awesome contests!


----------



## PinkPenguin

1) What piece of gear you are looking for:

GTX260 216

2) How much it costs:

Approx Â£130

3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.

Getting this card would allow me to complete my second home rig (well my 6 year old sons) and donate it to the folding cause. With a 260 we can double our production rate and give me son something to concentrate on with the PC as, like myself he is a keen gamer, pc enthusiast, and has recently (believe it or not lol) started to ask me about folding after reading my Custom PC magazines.

He is old enough to understand why his Grandad is currently in hospital and that there is something he can do to help future generations (including himself), as long as he doesn't overtake me (j/k) I will give him all the guidance and help he needs to fold for OCN and his future.


----------



## Aqualoon

*1) What piece of gear you are looking for*

Accell UltraAV B087B-002B DisplayPort/DVI-D Dual-Link Adapter

*2) How much it costs*

$109.99

*3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.*

I want to go with an eyefinity setup, however not having access to the funds right away I have to do it piece by piece which will take several months. While this alone wouldn't put me where I want to be it's just one less piece to get and puts me much closer.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

1) I would like to get a Corsair H50
2) $80
3) I fold 24/7 for OCN on all of my computers. In my main rig, the CPU gets too hot to be overclocked. If I can get some liquid on it I could push the OC back up and get more points on [email protected] for Overclock.net's folding team.


----------



## mike44njdevils

1) What piece of gear you are looking for:
AMD Phenom 955BE C3

2) How much it costs
159.00 shipped from da egg.

3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.
Twofold - first while I love my 550, I don't like not being able to monitor core temps...makes me a little weary when coming to a solid OC. 2nd, I'm building a rig for my brother in law, and the 550 would be perfect for him, so time for me to upgrade


----------



## Aestylis

$80.00 for a new smexy Lexa S case
$35.00 for a Scythe Mugen 2

Push my clocks a little higher to help with mah folding for team OCN


----------



## Phaedrus2129

1.) A Venemous X and fans
2.) $100
3.) Overclock this sucker higher and see what it can do. Get more PPD in the SMP client.

As I've said in the past, my chip appears to be able to overclock extremely well with very little voltage. This has enabled my current heatsink (Thermaltake V1, copper version) to take me a lot higher than I thought it could, but I'm still hitting a wall with the heat. I don't think I'd have the time to deal with water cooling and such, though I'd be willing to give it a shot... But just having very high end air cooling would be nice, to see what voltage this chip needs at 4GHz+.


----------



## BlankThis

1) Silverstone Strider 750W PSU
2) $130CAD
3) My 500W Silencer is crapping out on me and I'm going to be upgrading soon to i5 to get back in SMP folding.

Thanks admin


----------



## StormX2

1) What piece of gear you are looking for
2) How much it costs
3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.

Ok I figure I will do a Real one.. Since the SSD probobly not happening, and this I DO need to change

1) 1920x1080, 0.248 Pixel Pitch Monitor!
2) About $170 ( for most brands )
3) This will effectively allow me to get rid of this now 3 or 4 year old *DELL* !!!
Unfortunately the monitor I currently have is of quality no where near acceptible for me, Jagged Edges on anything no matter how much Anti-Aliasing I pump into the Card....

While the Usefulness of this monitor seems less than an SSD, this would ACTUALLY improve my life, simply due to the Lacking Rage I would feel when playing my Games (like an MMO that I play Windows, and Cannot read anyones names or text because it just looks sutpid on my monitor)
and maybe my girlfriend will Love me again once I stop yelling at the Jaged Lines ;P


----------



## Daney

1) Phenom II X4 965/955 C3
2) Â£120
3) I have recently started to get into video editing and games which require horsepower to play, e.g. GTA IV. This upgrade would allow me to game and create videos more effectively, I also Fold and my current CPU doesn't have enough cores from what I would like, I'm looking for 4 cores so I can run VMs to fold. I also want to achieve a higher overclock with my setup as I'm sure it is possible!









Thanks!


----------



## AmericanPieGamer188

1) Swiftech MCP 655 (w/ Speed Controller
2) ~$80
3) I am looking to get this because I want to start water cooling, and want to get quality parts the first time around. Going to OC to 4.2ghz + on my i7, and then start folding ^_^


----------



## Tank

1) XSPC RX 480 Quad 120mm Radiator with 8 medium speed fans, and three GPU blocks for a full watercooled system
2) $200
3) By giving away my current CPU block and Radiator away in a freebie, and continue to fold for team OCN like I been doing since I signed up here. I will also be able to push my overclock higher and thus aid in pushing out some hardewarebot points as well as further aid in my PPD output


----------



## eternal7trance

1.) 5850/5870
2.) $300-400 USD
3.) I would love to get in to folding, and I have another computer that would be great to use for it if I had a nice card to put in it. I never realized folding was for a good cause.


----------



## E_man

1) a cf'd 5770
2) Open boxes are 145$ after shipping+tax on the egg
3) Better folding power (especially when the new SM3 client comes out) and better framerates for my games


----------



## rduffy123

1)Gigabyte P45 GA-EP45-UD3P LGA775 mobo
2)~$130
3)Need it to get my sig rig going again mobo has been broken for months now and im on a junk dell.


----------



## richuwo11

a) What piece of hardware you are looking to add to your rig? new video card... something like a 5870 or Nvidia's future offerings.

b) How much additional funds you need in order to add it to your setup? Any amount will help, but $250 would definately get me there.

c) Why you want to add this?

I've had my 8800GTX for about 2.5 years now, and its starting to show its age with newer games, especially when the DX11 titles release this year. I really want to play BF:BC2 maxed @ 1900x1200 DX11, my most anticipated game this year.


----------



## theyedi

1) What piece of gear you are looking for
Another 4850 for xfire
2) How much it costs
100
3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.
I've been waiting for fermi forever, but it's going to be expensive and not entirely necessary for my purposes. The games I play would greatly benefit from another 4850, but do not really require a monstrously powerful card till I get my new monitor and new games.This would help me hold off purchasing another graphics card till the fermi revision / 6000 series.


----------



## ryankimleepark

1) What piece of gear are you looking for?
Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB
2) How much does it cost?
99.99 + Tax CAD
3) My hard drive is jammed full already and it's such a pain to have to delete things when I want more music, a new HD would be great!


----------



## Hoodcom

1.) Asus Radeon HD 5850

2.) $299.99

3.) I am looking to play all my games, including future Direct X games on my sig rig, and hoping it will handle higher resolutions better than my current card.


----------



## Izvire

*1) What piece of gear you are looking for
*
A new graphics card. My 8800GT has gotten old and can't run games properly anymore. Getting an HD 5850 as soon as I get the money for it.
*
2) How much it costs
*
280â‚¬.. But any money I get is going to my savings towards the new GPU









*3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.
*
I'll be able to play games properly, overclock it to the max and get more 3DMark points


----------



## Joey:)

First off, ty OCN for these great events <3

1) OCZ Fatal1ty PSU
2) 65 euros (about 75 USD)
3) Well... Noob storie, hold on! I bought a ATI HD4850 graphics card so I would be able to play BC2, only to realise when I got it that my PSU doesn't have a 6-pin PCI-e plug. So I'm trying to run it with a adapter but it barely works


----------



## Speedma11229

*1) What piece of gear you are looking for*

I'm interested in the Noctua NH-D14

*2) How much it costs*

About 100 USD

*3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you*.

Currently my xiggy and its push pull setup are the loudest fans in my case. If I can get the dh-14, it will be quieter, cool better, overclock more.


----------



## lilraver018

1) 80-120gb ssd x25 model
or a nice surround sound headphone with mic
2) $180-250, for the ssd
~$30-50, for gaming headphones
3) When you say gear I'm not sure if you mean hardware for the rig or just gaming gear as in keyboard so i listed both.

But the reason why this would be important or make a difference to me is that the ssd will definitely reduce my load time as i do a lot of reformatting and de-fragging a month. It get very tedious and time consuming.

For the headset, my gaming experience is lacking due to no dedicated speaker setup, we all know that tv speakers are not good and lack in being able to detect sounds far away or near.


----------



## merple

1) 3 Gentle Typhoons
2) ~$45
3) Slowly been getting together parts for watercooling. Once I get all the bits I can finally mod my cosmos and start overclocking.


----------



## W4LNUT5

1) OCZ 500w 80 Plus Certified PSU

2) 50.98 Shipped After Rebate / 75.98 Shipped Before Rebate
(rebate is worth $25)

3) This piece of hardware will make a major difference to me, because it will be put to good use in a new folding machine for Team OCN. I currently have all the hardware necessary, except a PSU and Case. A PSU, would at least allow me to setup the rig case-less, and start pumping out the WU's for team 37726.

Thanks for the great opportunity!


----------



## lurkingdevil

Razer Deathadder
$56.06

My current and very old logitech g1 mouse is on the verge of complete death. Occasionally it will suddenly stop functioning in the middle of a game or just regular computing and come back a second later. Just imagine pressing for a headshot but the mouse is dead.








The deathadder I think would be a great and comfortable gaming mouse and should last me a fair time.


----------



## Damarious25

ok... heres my wishlist.
Corsair XMS2 Dominator GT CMG4GX2M2A1066C5 4GB 2X2GB DDR2-1066 CL 5-5-5-15 240PIN Memory Kit $204.99 CDN
AMD Phenom II X4 920 Quad Core Processor AM2+ 2.8GHZ 8MB Cache 125W 45NM Retail Box $229.99 CDN
OCZ Vertex 60GB 2.5IN SATA2 Solid State Disk Flash Drive SSD $239.99 CDN

Any of these will make a huge difference. My memory, cpu, and hdd are parts left from a shop build I had done before learning more about computers and adding my own parts. I took them for granted and now can't afford any of them.


----------



## Sno

1) *What piece of gear you are looking for*
A better motherboard for my Folding Rig and maybe a better PSU. Maybe a Full tower of some sort.

2) *How much it costs*
Depending on what I buy around $200

3) *Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.*
Well The motherboard I'm using in my folding rig is a matx and I need room to fit more cards.
I currently have a 8800GT folding and waiting on another 8800GT from RMA. The PSU I have is a
Corsair 520 and I plan on adding more cards in the mere future maybe the two 9800 GTX+ I 
have in my sig once I upgrade to Fermi.

Thanks for the chance


----------



## Hydraulic

*1) What piece of gear you are looking for*
Evga Nvidia gtx 9800

*2) How much it costs*
$134.99 
*3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.*
This would allow me to fold 24/7 with my 8800 gt and then fold when ever my 9800 was not gaming. Also having a 9800gtx would be an awesome upgrade for me.


----------



## lockhead

1) 1TB Caviar Black
2) $120
3) It will help me a lot as a backup drive for all my precious games in DVD as well as movies and songs.


----------



## Mikezilla

1.) WD Black 1TB or a new chair
2.) $100 or $25 - $50
3.) It will help with my current HTPC build or it will replace my current broken chair that tilts sideways.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


As we enter a new month, we also enter a new opportunity to help Overclockers purchase the gear they lust over for their rig.

This month, we will mix it up a bit.

- $250 will be made available to the judges to award to selected Overclockers based on their needs.

- $250 will be made available for prizing to random overclockers who need gear.

In order to be entered, just post in this thread:

1) What piece of gear you are looking for
2) How much it costs
3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.

In order to be eligible for both/either, you simply need to be an active member with at least one post as of the time of this post.

Happy Overclocking!
admin


1. I am looking for a Solid State Hard Drive

2. It will cost around Â£100-$150

3. This hardware will make a huge difference to my Gaming experience. My games constantly stutter due to textures being loaded from the hard drive all the time. I've tried raid and short stroking. My Access speeds are still just too slow.

Thank you for reading.


----------



## Cerberus

1). New motherboard for folding (anything with multiple PCI-E slots thats LGA 775)
2.) $50~$XXX.XX
3.) Will help me find a cure.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

1. Parts for folding rig: 2x 9800 GTs, e1xxx CPU

2. $150 ($65/9800GT, $20 CPU)

3. I really want to get a dedicated folding rig up for OCN. I already fold 24/7 for OCN, but recently I had to sell off some parts so my folding PPD was cut down. Additionally, a dedicated folding rig ensures that if my rig is ever down (like it is now), I can continue to fold and contribute to 37726.

I already fold for OCN and at the writing of this I am Rank 540 for OCN. I can also afford to fold 24/7 since, as a student, I qualify for PG&E's low rate of 11 cents/kWh.


----------



## BenRK

A second, 19" wide screen monitor

$110 (I'll pay for shipping)

I recently got into virtual machines, and it gets tireing to switch between one and my OS with only one monitor. With a second monitor, I could have a virtual machine in one monitor and Windows in the other. This would give me more experience with OS's so I can help out more people.


----------



## squall325

1.) 5870
2.) 400 USD @ Newegg
3.) It would allow me to try CF for the first time.


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


1) What piece of gear you are looking for
2) How much it costs
3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.


1) I'm looking at a 5870, or possibly a fermi (allthough unlikely)
2) A 5870 is around 400$, so if I sell my 260 I've got ~120$ + 250 = 370. A few bucks from my pocket and viola new card.
3) Honestly my Q6600 overclocked is still adequate for current games, the i7s are great but they get more from a multi-gpu setup. I'm not interested in that. So I'd be looking at better frames in current/future games (BC2 is taking a little bit of a toll on my 260).


----------



## Fons

1. Delta PFB1212UHE-F00 120mm Insane Speed Fan (253 CFM, 67 dBA)
2. 36.99
3. Allow me to push my i5 further


----------



## sora1607

1) HAF 932
2) $150
3) My computer seriously needs a bigger case in order to get better airflow. Cramming everything in a small-mid case is seriously blocking air paths. It would be nice to have a bigger case so I can re route all my wires and make things flow better


----------



## McDangerous

I realize that I'm new here, but I've been following OCN for about a year, mostly checking out the amazing overclocks some of these members pull off, learning a whole lot about the entire process, and being dazzled by the awesome modifications featured.

1)TX/HX750

2)Here in RSA about $240 for the TX (everything's expensive here)

3)I'd really like a Corsair TX/HX750 because my current PSU is failing, and because of my limited student budget atm, I really don't have the cash for a new one that will be able to sustain my rig and my planned crossfire configuration in October when I have a chance to do some vacation work. I basically work vacations just to upgrade my rig!

Thanks a bunch! I realize I don't do folding, so I don't have the good Samaritan angle going, but I would really, really, really appreciate this as it would save me from having to sell my 4870 to buy a new PSU and get a smaller card.


----------



## MeeksMan13

1) What piece of gear you are looking for
2) How much it costs
3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.

i want to get 2 parts. One will be RAM for my friends computer. He's extremely poor and just got accepted to college with a full ride. I want to upgrade him from 256 mb to hopefully a gig of RAM. Should only be about $50

I would use the other $200 to buy my i7 920 processor at my local microcenter. This would help me upgrade since I'm a poor college student. I want to so I can give my computer to either my parents or my uncle because they both have an extremely old computer and it doesn't meet their needs


----------



## navit

I would like a new mobo and cpu: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128415
and
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103727

Why? Because I am on a dell







and I cant do any more with it but what I have and this is the only thing left to change out .


----------



## woodpigeon4

1) I am looking for a Western Digital Caviar Black 750GB hard drive
2)It costs Â£63.62 at ebuyer.com, which is $95
3) My hard drive is making a funny noise and I don't reckon it'll last much longer, so I need a new one. I chose the Western Digital because it'll last a long time for me and give me a little performance boost as well
Thanks admin


----------



## Ocnewb

1) A 60GB SSD for OS.
2) Around $170.
3) My HDDs are so slow that it takes long time to boot up even with my rig. A SSD would help me greatly.


----------



## Ledge68

1) I am looking to get a SSD for my rig. A 60gb would be perfect for the OS.
2) OCZ Vertex Series OCZSSD2-1VTX60G 2.5" 60GB is about $165 AMIR.
3) This will greatly improve my boot times and load times and overall PC experience.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

1) HEATKILLERÂ® GPU-XÂ² G200 Water Block
2) About $90.00
3) Would love to watercool both my GPU`s so if I win one then I would buy another and push my GPU`s to the limit. This in return would give me more folding PPD.


----------



## JaCkHoLe

1) DFI LANParty MI P55-T36: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813136073
2) $140
3) I'm planning on building a super small yet powerful gaming PC complete with WC in a custom built acrylic/carbon fiber case. This item would be a great start to gathering the needed components, and of course the epic build log will be an OCN exclusive


----------



## meticadpa

1.) I'm looking for a 4GB of DDR3 memory kit., so I can be one step closer to my i7 setup. (Perhaps this kit.

2.) This kit will cost me around Â£179.99 ($268.84 with the current exchange rate) with free shipping. I will of course cover the rest of the cost of the RAM.

3.) This RAM kit will be enabled me to afford my X58 setup, which I currently can't even dream of achieving, since I sold my old CPU, motherboard and RAM, and the motherboard and CPU both died, leaving me Â£170 and a CPU and motherboard (and subsequently a computer) down.

Thanks admin, and good luck to all of the other entries!


----------



## driftingforlife

1) OcUK Value Black Cable Sleeving Kit + NZXT 24-Pin ATX Black Sleeved 25cm Extension Cable + OcUK Value Molex Pin Removal Tool.
2) Â£50
3) i need to improme my cable manigment to get better airflow and it would give me something new to learn.

Thanks


----------



## ReverbDP

*1) What piece of gear you are looking for*
Quad Core Processor, 755 Socket. Maybe be able to get a CPU Cooler too if there were money left over

*2) How much it costs*
Should get a decent Quad for $200/Â£130

*3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.*
Better performance in games, like GTA IV. Better performance in general.

*Thanks*


----------



## Vermillion

1) XSPC RX240 Radaitor
2) $71.95
3) I just picked up some waterblocks for my GTX 260's and I am expecting them to max out my current Rad so that extra head room would make folding that much easier.


----------



## Danny Boy

1.) Corsair 650W PSU
2.) $99.99 with free shipping
3.) My raidmax 630w psu i have been told(over and over) is trash and not to expect it to last to much. and i wanna run crossfire without killing my system


----------



## allenottawa

1. Two 9800 GX2's (or a GTX470/GTX480 depending on how it folds).
2. $250 (+ my own cash).
3. I'm planning on using them for folding 24/7.


----------



## enarr

1) Corsair H50
2) $80
3) My hyper 212+ just isn't cutting it. If I can get this H50, I can give my 212+ to my friend, who is just getting into computers/overclocking.


----------



## Rebel4055

1)2GB more of these. And Win 7 x64
2) $160 after shipping.
3) I would love to have 4gb of ram and also would like to try win 7. I haven't be able to upgrade my OS at all.


----------



## ACM

1) E8400 + OCZ 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR2 800 
2) 250.00
3) The E8400 will make a huge difference over my E5200 and once I OC the E8400 I could reach speeds that I would no dream of with my E5200, also the fact that the E8400 has "Virtualization Technology Support" is a good gain over the E5200. The reason I want RAM to is to help speed up my computer ans help some with gaming, it suck gaming on 2GB's of ram. If I win one of these $250 prizes I will give away my Crucial Ballistix 2gb 800MHz (2x1gb) to a needing member in the freebies section.

Thanks Admin.


----------



## ryboto

1) MSI 785GM-E51 board/Athlon II 630/4gb mushkin 996659B
2) $80/$100/$124 -> ~$300
3) I'd like to get back to an AMD platform. Bulldozers around the corner, and the AM3 socket has a lot of life left.


----------



## ablearcher

80usd - for a Corsair H50. I intend to fit it (one way or another) into my SG02 lanbox. I found out the stock Intel HSF is barely enough to cool my system (even at stock), during idle, @ 50C with 100% fan (noisey).


----------



## Leon777

1) H50

2)Â£65.45inc. vat

3) It should help lower my temps, So i can try and push my CPU from 2.6GHz (stock) to 3.6GHz as im bottlenecked at 3.4 GHz with air. Also this will slowly help me get into water cooling. This will also help my CPU folding


----------



## awaizy

1) Corsair H50
2) I need about 60 USD
3) I do fold (Different team), but lately due to high ambient temperatures (my parents like it warm in the house) I have been unable to continue the folding due to the stock cooling and relatively poor ventilation of my case. The H50 would keep my OC'd CPU cool and allow for both my CPU and GPU fold properly. I'm reluctant to fold due to the high temps of my CPU =\\

Thanks!


----------



## Harrier

1) What piece of gear you are looking for - Megahalems / CM Storm Scout
2) How much it costs - Â£45 ($68) / Â£70 ($105)
3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you - A quieter case/CPU cooler means I can leave my rig on overnight therefore can finally begin folding. The cooler will also make a difference because I haven't been able to push this new Q6600 very far due to heat issues.









Thanks for the chance


----------



## criminal

1) I want to try out a GTX470/GTX480
2) Not sure at this point. I am going to guess and say $500. I have $230 left over from selling my 5850, so I would only need $270 to go with it.
3) A Fermi would be a great card to go with to try Nvidia again. Also, I think it will be a folding monster and I intend to start folding some again.


----------



## ZHoob2004

I'm looking to set up a gpu WC loop for my 4870 as my system in my current case needs to have the side panel off and a fan blowing in to prevent from thermal protection kicking in.

I would be getting a full-coverage block for my gpu, a swiftech mcr220 rad, a pump and tubing/fittings.

I'm willing to pay it myself but every cent helps as I only have a minimum wage job for 5 hours a week.


----------



## ljason8eg

I'd love to replace my G15 with a Das Keyboard, as the keys on the G15 have degraded into mush over the past couple years.

Would specifically want the Model S Professional Silent. Costs $135.

It would help in my gaming, but most of all my typing as I write weekly articles for a website which involves a fair amount of typing, which isn't comfortable or fun at all on my current keyboard.


----------



## xd_1771

*1) 4x2GB of G.Skill Eco RAM
2) I need $130 (I can get the other $130 by selling my current RAM)
3) I can be a very proficient multitasker and as a result I can eat up my RAM all to easily. In addition to that, many of the programs I use (i.e. video editing) use lots of RAM. My system isn't very proficient with just 4GB of RAM, so working on it can be really hard. Because I need RAM that is somewhat more low-profile (because my Dark Knight blocks 2 of my RAM slots, so as a result only low-profile RAM will fit), I had to look at sets such as the G.Skill Eco if I wanted that and good timings.

Thanks a lot OCN!








-xd*


----------



## Skylit

1) Thermalight Venomous-X + fans
2) 100$~
3) I can start folding for OCN when Gpu3 comes out.


----------



## Shurr

1: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103706 (95.99)

2: becuase my CPU(in sig) is going old as hell, and I dont need something extreme, just something to help me keep going along.


----------



## Crooksy

Hi there, thanks for the chance of winning in another superb giveaway. Right now onto my entry. Here is what I would like to receive from you here at OCN.

I'd like step into the world of watercooling. I have been wanting to do it for so long but have never had the money to do so because of the inflated costs of hardware over here, and as i now have to pay for University tuition and accommodation fees I don't see myself having the money to buy this otherwise.

*What cooling gear you would like to buy?*

I'd like to buy the following items










*How much it will cost you?*

This will cost Â£230

*How would it help me and how I plan on contributing back to the community with your new gear?*

And what would I do for OCN? Well, first and foremost I would freebie my cooler and attached Tri-cool to another OCN member complete with free shipping. Secondly, I would get my rig up and folding for team OCN for as much as possible (hopefully 24/7) and contribute to every foldathon. I would also make a "buildlog" of my transformation from air to water to show the new system up and running, how difficult it was for some one new to watercooling and show the differences between what an air cooled PC and a watercooled PC can achieve and hopefully to inspire some other OCN members to get their feet wet. After this, I would be an active member in the watercooling area of the forum expanding my knowledge and helping others in their own quest into watercooling and set up a thread showing handy watercooling tips and methods for new people to watercooling. I would also write unboxing and little reviews for each component and my thoughts about them so others can see how they perform and whether or not to include that product in their own loop for example. Oh, I nearly forgot, crank up those clock speeds and maybe earn some more points on HWBot too. I will be using this on my i7 build and get it up on HWBot earning some points which i believe this watercooling will enable me to do.
Thanks OCN, and thanks to admin for another generous gift to members on this forum!
__________________


----------



## FauxFox

1. Cm 690 II basic + Corsair H50

2. 80 for either, $150 for both (I can cover the rest + shipping)

With my dying F7 pro and a cramped case, I don't think I'll ever be able to hit my 4ghz goal. I spent my entire Computer life on OCN, almost everything I've learned about building a rig, parts, overclocking I owe all to OCN; and being able to overclock my CPU (It's a really nice chip, does more than it has to under it's conditions, good boy) to do more.

I could also Freebie out my F7 to someone not as fortunate as myself if my brother doesn't need it (I'm helping him build his own Computer too, thanks to OCN!







).


----------



## Poontun

1)http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/850W-...-Year-Warranty - Corsair HX 850 PSU
2)Â£129
3)Eliminating the need for a PSU from my budget (Because it would have kindly been bought for me) would give me more money to spend on other things such as a better GPU or CPU for folding & will give me a better opportunity to give back to the community.


----------



## wcdolphin

1) What piece of gear you are looking for
Full coverage P6t Deluxe block
2) How much it costs
$120
3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.
Increase max OC I can achieve


----------



## iandroo888

*1) What piece of gear you are looking for*
Plan A) Heatsink [True or Venomous-x/Megahalem/H50] 
Plan B) Hard Drive [WD Caviar Black 640GB or RAID]
*2) How much it costs*
Plan A) $70 [$53 for TRUE Rev C ($60 for Black Rev C) [Jab-Tech] / $62 for venomous-x [ZZF] / $60 for megahalem / $78 for megashadow [Jab-Tech] / H50 average $60 on sale?]
Plan B) $74.99 each [$149.98 for 2 for RAID 0]
*3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.*
Plan A) this will allow my cpu to run cool throughout the year which allows me to use SMP folding as well as reduce the fan noise [lower speed needed for better heatsink = overall cooler n quieter]
Plan B) this will be a considerably faster harddrive. not only will i have more space for OS drive, it will also be quieter (lower RPM as well as newer.. so little to none usage noise. raptors loud -.-") i believe atm, my current configuration which takes 2 SATA ports [onjly got 6 on my board] runs at about the speed of 1 new wd caviar black drive. if i were to get 2, [using the same amt of ports now], i can run at twice the speed, with many times greater amt of space while running quieter over all as well.

=] thx admin + ocn ^_^


----------



## btwalter

1) What piece of gear you are looking for: G110 and a CM Storm Sentinel Advance
2) How much it costs. 134.98
3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.
Right now I'm using a OEM Dell KB and Laser mouse. granted they both work, however, they are not ideal for gaming. I want to have better functionality when gaming.


----------



## agent__551

1) looking for:
2* of these link
2) 260$. or one at 130
3) to run my first RAID ever on RAID0 SSD








and justify the hype, + i have a dark history with HDD

or some decent cooler
H50 or mega for 50-80$
to OC a lil, cuz mine suck

and in the end of my list comes water cooling
cuz its hard but a luxury to have








and i dont know where to start


----------



## SunnyD

Yep, I'm new here... been lurking for a while though.

1) This is a two parter, can be either and/or. A decent water cooling kit or full set of parts for a water loop.

Also have a need for a nice slim MicroATX / HTPC case. I have my eye on this guy right here.. Sleek, sexy. Only thing I don't like is that it doesn't lend itself to being laid down in a "desktop" fashion.

2) As far as the water loop goes, I really don't have any idea since I'm completely new to water cooling. I see kits ranging from $150 to $300. Obviously middle of the road would be more than plenty. I'm not sure if doing it part-wise would be cheaper for a block, rad, pump and related accessories, but I'm definitely not adverse to building from scratch over a kit either.

As far as the case goes, $64.99 + shipping from Newegg.

3) I just built out a new i7 920 system which I could really use a watercooling setup for (currently running on air) - pretty much blew my wad on that upgrade. I've always been pretty much a "stock" guy, but I want to grow a pair so to speak and have my friends stop laughing at me.

I also actually _need_ a slim case for my i3 530 HTPC/mommy-box I'm putting together for the wife/living room, since I currently don't have a case lined up at all.


----------



## kurt1288

*1) What I want*
I'd like a new video card. The fan on mine is slowly going and currently makes a lovely clicking noise. Sure it might add some personality to the computer, but some personalities can be annoying. I'd either get this 5770 or this 5850.

*2) How much is it?*
The 5770 is $159.99. The 5850 is $319.99.

*3) Why it's important*
It's only a matter of time before the card finally stops working (or I get driven crazy by the noise). So I have to buy the card. I don't really have the money to buy one, but it has to be done so I'll have to cut back somewhere else. This money would make it way easier.

Merci and good day.


----------



## mrfajita

Core i5-750, or MSi P55-GD65
$150-200
My new system will be powered by this, and any bit towards new components helps!


----------



## moocowman

1) DFI LANParty UT X48-T2R Motherboard
2) $178 @ Newegg
3) This motherboard would open up many possibilities for me. My main reason for wanting this motherboard is for the in-depth BIOS which will allow me to become a more experienced overclocker and achieve higher clocks. It would also open the possibility of true crossfire and RAID while allowing me to keep my current memory and CPU.


----------



## downlinx

Really looking to upgrade my keyboard, i had a problem with my logitech g15 and they said that it was user error and wouldn't let me rma it under warranty. So, I'm forced to use an older HP keyboard on my lan party computer, that doubles as my daughters and my wife's computer.


----------



## wildfire99

1) Q6600

2) around 110 used

3) increase speed on my main rig, open up my e5200 to try to get a secondary rig running.


----------



## madswimmer

1. corsair h50(modded)
2.a little over $120, the h50 would cost $80 and the tubes/res/2nd rad would cost the other $40.
3.This would help me by lowering my cpu temps a ton making me able to OC more!!








would also give me sum experience with my first water loop


----------



## Brian_

1)ASUS M4A79XTD EVO AM3 AMD 790X ATX AMD Motherboard
2) $119.99
3) Be a nice upgrade for me to start my upgrade process


----------



## ghost55

I need a corsair h50. it would allow me to oc the new dual core processor i just bought beyond what an air cooler would allow.
price: $75


----------



## Ghsoqn8465

1. Fan Controller, Fan Grilles, and assorted other modding supplies

2. $65-90

3. I want to mod my Antec 300 and I am running very low on cash for the required fan grilles, u-channel molding, fan controller, extra SATA cables, screws, and acrylic plexi sheet. Anything I can get would be a large help!


----------



## shinyboy

1) New Graphic card, either 5870 or GTX 460
2) Need about $100 more for a decent graphics card budget
3) Overall my comp is still very fast but the graphics card is beginning to hold it back at 1920x1200.


----------



## Darkknight512

Need a heatsink for my CPU pretty please =D


----------



## Jnesses

1) GTX 285
2)$250
3)I will SLI these beasts and will post benchmarks.


----------



## blooder11181

1.want o buy i5 750

2.185â‚¬

3.the i3 is good but the i7 is better


----------



## cchun39

1.

Noctua NH-U9B SE2

http://ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=46802

2.

59.99

3.

I'll be able to oc my 965 BE more and fold without worry of failure.


----------



## LiquidForce

1) Gigabyte X58A
2)$100+ would help a lot
3)With college coming I just don't have enough money to splurge on some components I want.

Projected college rig
i7 920
Gigabyte x58A
2x3gb g.skill ripjaws
Sig rig psu
Sig rig hd's (Maybe another 500gb)
Sig rig GPU
Pretty much everything except cpu/mobo/ram would transfer to the new PC

With the old cpu/mobo/ram, some cheap HD, and a PSU I have lying around I would have all I need to get my 8800gs folding 24/7.


----------



## DuckieHo

1) HD5850 Waterblocks
2) $115 each
3) I have a baby and don't want to wake her with screaming fans.


----------



## MooMoo

1) Asus P5Q Deluxe

2) 130€ as USdollars 185$

3) Atm I cant overclock at all, because of my mobo







I had already bought pricy coolers for overclock, when tried to overclock my mobo started to fail and now I have pricy coolers for nothing. And I dont have money to upgrade to i7 stuff as student, so this P5Q deluxe would let me able to overclock and keep me out of pricy upgrades for couple years







And I would finally join to OCN hwbot team


----------



## dominique120

New CPU
$100-$200
I could use the extra performance of a new CPU and also to fold for my frien with cancer


----------



## Faster_is_better

1) What piece of gear you are looking for
*2x2 kit of ram*
2) How much it costs
*$100-150*
3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.
*Need some good ram to set up my PH II that is patiently waiting, then on to Win 7!*


----------



## zhevra

1. 5770 

2. $189

3.I'm getting a 5770 for my birthday (Which is when I'll start folding) Dad said i could when i turned 18 and started paying some bills. Seeing how the 5770CFed out perform some of the more expensive cards, it would be worthy upgrade. Also a huge step for my in my folding career.


----------



## Paradox me

*1)* Sony Bravia 32" 1080p HDTV

*2)* It costs $500, but any amount towards it would be greatly appreciated.

*3)* My current HDTV is slowly giving out on me (seen in this thread), though it still plays cable TV just fine.

I'd love to replace both it and my PC monitor with the Sony above so I can give my mom the old HDTV to watch her shows on (replacing a TV we've had since before I was born).


----------



## Socom

A):Asus P5N-T Deluxe

B):$130 Shipped

C): With this board, I will finally be able to push my overclocks over 3.0 lol I plan to get back into folding asap but power bills right now are meh. I should be able to overclock my Q9550 to 4.0 and push my gfx cards a lot higher. In turn I should be able to make around 15k ppd with smp -4 and 2 gfx clients running.


----------



## Lefty67

1) New HDD something cheap
2) No more than $40-$50 
3) I need a new HDD and OS to finish a folding rig.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

I am looking to get waterblocks for my cards so i can actually start to fold again. folding on air dumps to much heat in my house and its pretty bad.

100 bucks per block, and 60 for the pump and 60 for the radiator.

OR i would like a new set of ram to start benching again.

OCZ golds 130 bucks for the ram.


----------



## rpgman1

1) What piece of gear you are looking for
*Sandisk G3 SSD 60GB*
2) How much it costs
*$235.99 which includes shipping*
3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.
*Since I didn't win anything at OCN, this time this SSD will boost the performance of my laptop so much and replace my current HDD which seems to act up lately.*


----------



## sdla4ever

oh man

Part: Full Cover Block For my X58 LE
Cost: $140
Use: Obtain a higher OC so i cn crunch more molecules with the -bigadv

OR

Part: G.Skill Trident DDR3 6GB 2000 MHz
Cost: $215
Use: Benchmarks for the OCN HWbot team and other competitions!


----------



## 98uk

Part: Dell S2410
Cost: $300 (but anything towards it would be great







)
Why: My current budget Hanns.G is starting to light leak and making all colours go weird. It's annoying to work on when i'm doing dissertation, so all I really want is a new screen to work on. I already have one, but I use two, one for documentation and one for web coding


----------



## GuilT1

1.Broadcom HD Decoder for ma netbook

2.It costs about $56, can't find it any cheaper, not even ebay anymore.

3.It would make me happy to watch HD content on my netbook while I sit on the toil....


----------



## pinesol

a) A new full-tower case that has support for water cooling down the road (HAF 932, Cosmos S, etc.)
b) $100-150
c) My old old cooler master centurion cac-t05 is a great case for someone not looking to overclock much. It has 1 intake and 1 exhaust fan, and provides almost no headroom to overclock my 955. My chip itself is probably capable of 4 ghz as it is currently running at 3.7 with only 1.4v. A new case that will eventually enable me to set up a WC loop, while giving me a much needed airflow improvement would be my perfect upgrade. Thank you!


----------



## Deviance

1) A newer HD monitor
2) $200 or so
3) I have a decent 20" monitor, currently, but it's showing signs of age and isn't quite up to the grade of the other components. HD would certain add a new aspect to my gaming and overall enjoyment of the rig.


----------



## Tator Tot

1.) VX450

2.) $75

3.) Old PSU died, and I can't use the rig for folding, or hardware testing. And for the most part, restricted to my laptop right now.


----------



## phospholipid

1) What piece of gear you are looking for:
LIAN LI PC-7FNW
2) How much it costs
150$
3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.

Why would this unit make a difference to me? I'll tell you while it'll make a difference to me! My current case literally has no door on its side, no protection from the elements. Furthermore, the case is missing screws and hard drive case and essential elements to upgrade. I would love a new case so that I may not only upgrade my current computer to something more classy, modifiable, and just better cable management for better cooling. This computer case will look awesome with some OCN stickers I have left over, and will tout OCN awesomeness to everyone on the web who sees my rig :]


----------



## sublime-1

A widescreen HD Format LCD.

I have a crappy non-HD old school Dell 19" that's on it's last legs.

I can count the dead pixels from across the room.

$170 ought to do it.

If I won the whole thing I'd find another Modder on OCN and buy them something really nice, to "Give back".

edit: oh, and a Fan controller to turn down the volume on these 2 x 120mm Apevia LED fans in the front of my Antec 300.
BD


----------



## shiarua

1) Western Digital Caviar Green WD20EADS 2TB
2) $180
3) Im running out of hard drive space. Needs moar space!


----------



## Furious Porkchop

Hmmm.
1.) Another 5770
2.) About $160
3.) I plan on folding with both my 5770's, and would love to use them in BC2


----------



## DaClownie

1.) Frozen-Q Extreme Reservoirs (2)
2.) $225
3.) Supports a valued member of our family here at OCN, as well as completes a build I'm working on. With the addition of the Reservoirs, it'll allow me better filling/refilling as well as overall aesthetic improvement.


----------



## luffy

1) Radeon HD 5970
2) $439
3) This would be the important hardware the start of building my new rig.


----------



## Bandrew

*1) What I want*
GIGABYTE GA-G31M-ES2L LGA 775 Intel G31 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128357

*2) How much is it?*
$53 shipped

*3) Why it's important*
It would replace the dead motherboard in my folding rig and I could fold 24/7 with 3.2 Pentium 4, and a 8800GT.


----------



## Richenbals

1. Need 4Gg (2x2Gb) DDR3 1800 RAM for my new AMD build.

2. $115ish

3. I had originally planned on buying everything at once for my build with my tax return money. Sadly, I became a walking cliche' after making my final car payment and subsequently having my head gasket and intake manifold explode three hours later. That was pretty much the end of my AMD build money. I have the processor and mobo, but no RAM, CPU cooler, or better PSU. I can't overclock it until I get a new CPU cooler (and probably powersupply), but I'd rather be able to at least use it with the much needed RAM.


----------



## Sirrush

1)A Corsair H50 (as NCIX doesn't have megahalem's in stock)
2)$89.99 CAD
3)It would give me the ability to overclock, as right now I am using the stock intel heatsink, and my temps are too high to consider overclocking.


----------



## whe3ls

1) What piece of gear you are looking for - *better video card i was looking trying to find a 8800gts (g80) or a gts 240 something like that.*
2) How much it costs - *100-135*
3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you. - *i would like to start folding again. my mom has cancer and i cant stand want it has done to her, i would get the card myself but myself owning 1200 in medecal bills i cant pay and trying to get my talon running again, it a bit of a trying time.*


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

a) I'd like to upgrade my CPU cooler to a Corsair H50 + a few S-Flex fans
b) I'd need about $100
c) I'd like to increase my OC on my CPU, I'd also like to do a few tests between my V8 and an H50 too see the max OC I can get out of it, I'd also like to test different configurations/placements on the H50 to see where I could mount it to get best airflow/cooling properties all the while documenting it, and writing a review of the H50.


----------



## JTD92

1) LCD monitor preferably 22" and a Logitech keyboard and mouse
2) $300
3) Well this for my younger sister computer and she has an ancient CRT monitor and old beige Compaq keyboard and she complains how it gives eyestrain and takes too much desk space. This would be a huge improvement since she could do her homework with the word document and a web browser side by side and this would make a great gift for her birthday which is April 3.


----------



## PeePs

YAY!

1) What piece of gear you are looking for

Video Card (5850 or 5870)

2) How much it costs

$289 - $410

3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.

Built a new computer a 6 months ago with new everything except a video card to save some $. Definitely could use more power in that department to play some Bad Company 2!


----------



## wumpus

1: EVGA X58 SLI LE
2: Price: $239 here at the egg: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...X58%20SLI%20LE

3: I believe I should receive this product so that I can finally finish my i7 build and test out the overclocking abilities of the i7 930!


----------



## thx1138

I thought of giving a sob story but I'll just throw it out there, I guess it can't hurt to try.

1) I am looking for a new video card ati 5770
2) ~160
3) This hardware would make a tremendous difference in my folding score and gaming which would make me very happy.







And I would be willing to give my 4830 away for free to another needy member scouts honor.


----------



## mmx+

1. My Wish List:
A new nVidia GPU (GTX260 or better) so I can fold for team OCN (HD5670 just doesn't fold)
New PSU (Corsair VX550 or better) for said aforementioned GPU
Antec P180 Mini, the RF is just too big

2. 
~$130 for a used GTX 260
~$70 for a VX550w
~$75 for the P180 Mini
3. How this will benefit me: I will fold @ 9K PPD for team OCN and I'll give away my HD5670 to the wonderful community here


----------



## PlatonicBS

Would love another Samsung 2233sw Plus Edition. Can't find them anywhere. Est (189.99)


----------



## Manyak

1) I really, really need a decent laptop. The one I'm looking at is the Lenovo T400.
2) ~$1000
3) I need the laptop for doing programming projects in college, and I'm selling a bunch of stuff I'd prefer not to so I can buy it. Any amount of cash would help.


----------



## Crooks

1) Intel X25-M 80gb SSD

2) $219

3) This is the first computer I will ever build (bringing it to college), and getting an SSD as a boot drive would stretch over my parents' budget for my graduation present.


----------



## Danker16

1) a Quadcore 9550, and a X48 Motherboard
2) about $250 used form here on OCN
3) it will relive all the head aches I experienced with this motherboard trying to run 4 sticks of ram! and it will future proof my rig ATM. i play to keep this for 2+ years!


----------



## Jplaz

1) Really any Geforce card after the 8800GTS
2) ANY amount helps.
3) My motherboard has 3 open PCI-E slots, and since I don't have time to game I figure I can put my rig to good use folding. Thanks!


----------



## Jyr

*1) *Right now, I am wanting a Corsair TX 750.

*2)* It's $109 from Newegg.

*3)* I want it because a PSU is the obstacle keeping me from me upgrading. My aim for my system has been and always been getting the most performance per dollar. I want to upgrade to a crossfire setup, but having to invest another $100 into my system for a beefier power supply really makes me reconsider, so I just spiral into a loop of not being able to decide what to do. A new power supply would allow me to add a second HD 5770 to my system for great performance, not to mention a LOT of headroom for future upgrades.

(Not to mention my current PSU's 8 pin has to travel accross my motherboard to plug into the socket. Too short.







The 24 pin barely makes it, too, making cable management a pain.)

I found an awesome deal on a 750w Antec!









So, if allowed, I would like to change my wish. If not, I guess I'm disqualified.









*1)* Rheobus-Extreme Fan Controller

*2)* $30 from NewEgg

*3)* I'd love one of these things. I could REALLY use one for cable management, and keeping my sanity for those days where I just can't take the noise of fans.


----------



## iAmOnTheMo0n

1) A quad core CPU (AMD Athlon II x4 620)

2) ~$95 from Newegg.com

3) I need this component for my first build ever. I have been bitten by the computer bug, and am looking for a way to build my first rig. Its kind of hard to do when you cant work (im 14) but I'm making it. So far I have the GPU, case, and MOBO for my build, but this CPU would really help me get this build done so I can help others with their builds. It would mean a lot for me to be able to receive this component so I can get off of the ground, and grow up a system builder!


----------



## Snipe07

1)2nd monitor
2)On sale this week at NCIX for 159.99 or pricematch from PCV at 173.95
3)It would really help when researching and writing a paper or making a flowchart to match my psuedocode when i go to school in the fall and of course eyefinity when i upgrade my video card and get a third monitor lol

Thank you admin!


----------



## hitman1985

New case to fit more folding cards
~ 225 shipped
more folding at home ppd while i'm in basic


----------



## Conley

1) New PSU (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817139012
2) $100
3) My current PSU is showing way too much voltage ripple, which is making my computer crash. It also isn't very energy efficient, so I try not to run it too much in idle time. A new PSU could help me fold for OCN more.


----------



## Mikecdm

1. I just want an MCR420.
2. $70 at sidewinder pc
3. I have too much stuff on my loop and need a bigger rad.


----------



## iamwardicus

I'm looking to upgrade my motherboard and my CPU. I've got a BFG GTX285 and I know my puny e2180 is bottlenecking the heck out of it even while it's overclocked to just under 3ghz. Right now my finances are tight because of paying for our wedding and this is my last month where there will be a roommate paying 1/3 of the rent (OT: Congrats to him - his wedding is May 8th - mine is May 22nd







)

If the judges see fit I would ask for $200 for me to put towards a Q9550 (or higher if I can find a way to swing it). I've been thinking about getting the UD3P motherboard because I have another 4gb RAM to add to the computer here but my motherboard only has 2x memory slots - but during the thought process I realize I would see the greatest performance gain with a new processor. It would also give my computer a couple more years longevity so I can get my fiance's laptop replaced. Lastly It would allow me to run the Folding SMP client and not kill the folding from my GTX285.

Also - If I'm one of the selected winners my e2180 is going up for freebie in the next fold-a-thon or to whatever contest the judges would allow me to put it up for grabs in so that I'm passing along something useful to someone.

Good luck to all the contestants! & many thanks to Admin for his generosity!


----------



## sav5716

1) OCZ Vertex 30Gb SSD
SAMSUNG Spinpoint F3 1TB

2) $90 AMIR for OCZ Vertex
$90 for Samsung F3
$180 Total, but I would not expect/want this much.

3) My current hard drive containing my operating system is slowly dying. Things are becoming corrupt and everything is slowing down. I'm also running out of data on my other hard drive. I hope to upgrade to a SSD for my operating system and then partition the 1Tb Samsung F3; 500Gb will be allotted to programs and game storage while the other half will be used for storing music, movies and back up.


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

1) Gigabyte GA-790XTA-UD4
2) 150
3) My old board blew up and I can't afford to get a new one until sometime next year







http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...t-blew-up.html This is a build I'm giving to my old man and I really wouldn't want to disappoint him after I said I can get it done by the end of the month.


----------



## slash129

1. GA-EP45-UD3P
2. $118+shipping after mail-in rebate
3. The UD3P has amazing capabilities and I have only had 1 board, the ga-ep43-ds3l, and I want too be able to hit 4ghz with my cpu, which is more than capable, but the board is holding it back.


----------



## Virinious

1) Would like a Samsung F3 1TB hard drive for my recently built computer.

2) 90$ from Newegg.

3) My current hard drive is slow and really load and would like a faster and quiet hard drive.


----------



## jetplane48

starting a new build and 250$ would be great









i am planning on getting these items from microcenter.

so i will be purchasing a phenom or athlon x4 processor and this mobo

a 750gb HDD, a 700w PSU, a 5830 and possibly a new case (raidmax tornado)


----------



## mth91

I'm still looking to get that 1.5 TB drive for college. It would be $100 regardless, but I really need something to have my drives backed up on in case anything ever goes wrong with my computer. I'm also already out of space on my hard drives, i've had to delete a bunch of my stuff. If there's any extra cost i'll cover that myself, but the $100 would take a huge chunk out of the cost.


----------



## CJRhoades

1) A Sunbeam ACTS-T Acrylic Tech Station
2) ~$90
3) My midtower is a little stuffed for two graphics cards and my cooler doesn't make very good contact with my CPU because it's so heavy and the little retention bracket doesn't put much pressure on it. Getting a tech station would change the orientation of the cooler so that it's verticle and all of its weight is pushed down. It will lower my temps and hopefully let me hit 3.7 - 3.8GHz with a second fan added. That, and it just looks awesome.


----------



## adizz

my old 7300 isn't cutting it anymore and I have no cash to buy another graphic card, would want to buy a 4770 or higher for my resolution
cost around $115
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-369-_-Product


----------



## Show4Pro

1) I'm currently looking to upgrade to an i7 based system, going from my Q6600/Commando, to most likely an 920/Rampage 3 extreme. Since the board is still in development, I like to get the processor first.
2) $300
3) Need I say more? C2Q to an i7 is a pretty significant upgrade, and will increase my system's performance by a lot.









Cheers~


----------



## jmann

1) What piece of gear you are looking for
2) How much it costs
3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.

1. 1 TB Hardisk OR Logitech G15 Gaming Keyboard
2. Hardisk $99 OR Keyboard $82

Any of the two ( asking for both is too much )

3. I need more space, i currently have 2 HD , 1 Raptor 80gb and Seagate 160gb 
I really wanted to have a GAMING KEYBOARD, never experience having one lol.


----------



## razr m3

1) I would love 2 HIS HD Radeon 4890s or a Phenom II X4 965 (the 8MB L3 cache version) and a 4890 or just the X4 965 or just the 4890

2) $399.98 or $389.94 or $189.95 or $199.99 (options 1 and 2 aren't serious requests, $400 is a LOT, and I don't expect you to pay that much)

3) My system is bottlenecked by both my CPU (no L3 cache = not good for gaming + poor 3DMark score







) and GPUs (one of the 4670s is starting to get REALLY hot and I don't know why, as a result, I have the fan speed on 100% all the time to keep it cool). Also, I'd like to be able to get playable frame-rates when recording videos with fraps so I can put them on YouTube for games like Crysis, Fallout 3 (I know it's old but I love it







), and Mass Effect 2.

I know the chances of winning are slim-to-none, but hey there's like a .01% chance I'll win, and I've got nothing to lose.


----------



## ericld

Wow, I'm not greedy but I would love to switch to H20. I now sit next to the Concorde on takeoff when on my sig. And it gets so warm in here I have the heat shut off in this room and have to crack a window. My ultimate plan is to mount the radiator in the window and exhaust the heat in the summer and pull in the winter.


----------



## hli53194

Here goes nothing...

1. A Logitech MX Revolution Mouse, or 4GB (2x2GB) of any DDR2 performance RAM, or a 9800 GT.

2. The MX Revolution I will be able to get used from eBay for $50, the RAM I can also find on eBay for around $100, and the 9800 GT I can get off of Newegg or eBay for $100.

3. I'm currently a student, doing the best I can to get something together to use. I've just partially put together a desktop for around $150 so far; Pentium D 830, Zalman CNPS9500, Eagle Voltas 500W (probably closer to 300W in actuality...), 160 GB 5200 RPM PATA HDD, and a Gigabyte GA-G31M-ES2L. I am pretty much out of money at the moment, and still would love to have a chance to actually get this thing working. Some performance RAM, or a good graphics card would be great, or maybe a nice mouse would help a lot in getting this system up and running. I'll be sure to run Folding if I am able to get this working.

For the record, I didn't join Overclock.net just so I can participate in this contest, I was looking in the Marketplace for some cheap parts for my Desktop, and stumbled on this contest, and I thought, why not give it a try, it can't hurt. And, I will actually do with the money what I say I will, I won't just take it and run...

Well...it was worth a shot.


----------



## Turgin

1. Corsair H50

2. About $70

3. My i7 860 is overclocked stable to 4Ghz, but hyperthreading is turned off. I believe the H50 would improve my cooling enough to allow hyperthreading to be on at this overclock. I also really want to do some serious testing of different fan models with and without shrouds on the H50.


----------



## pig69

1) Intel SSD X-25M 80 GB http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16820167016
2) $219.99 Shipped
3) It would bring me up to speed (lol) on boot up & running as far as HDDs go. Its been a long time since I've done a real upgrade. Thx OCN.


----------



## fencefeet

Thanks for being so generous lately guys!










1. Sennheiser PC350 Ultimate Pro Gaming Headset

2. $150

3. Alright so here goes my sobb story. I currently entirely lack any sort of decent audio device and am forced to use my ipod's earphones in order to hear any kind of sound on my PC whatsoever. I could always go out and buy a set of very mediocre open speakers--BUT the problem is that I live in industrial an area that is either 1: always under construction, 2: having cars, jets and/or trains blaze by every 15 minutes, 3: having some sort of concert playing nearby, or 4: my surrounding and flanking neighbors are all yelling as their dogs bark away at squirrels and birds.

SO, needless to say some method of peace and quiet every now and then would be very nice









Thanks again for doing this OCN, and good luck to everyone!


----------



## king_play334

-I'd like to get a AMD Phenom II 965 or AMD Phenom II 955 CPU.
-either one will be around $240 CDN Shipped.
-I'd do better in the next ForumWarz and also rake in more HWbot points for OCN.


----------



## Decade

1) Sapphire Radeon HD 4850.

2) $106.99 from Newegg. Free shipping.

3) As much as I'd love to upgrade to a DX11 card, my budget won't allow it. Seeing as how the 48XX series still offer quite a bit of power, I'd love to pair up my 4830 with a 4850 to keep my PC on its legs as new titles come out that require more powerful video cards. This upgrade will keep my PC capable of running smooth frame rates in newer games when maxed out, as much as I love my 4830 with how clocked it is, its finally showing its age.


----------



## Venku

1) What piece of gear you are looking for

Cooler Master HAF 932

2) How much it costs

$173.76 Canadian Dollars with tax.

3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.

I am starting my first build and as I don't have a case of my own so I need one. Most builds have a case, especially first builds.


----------



## Preim

I need a new harddrive/s!
Its the only thing holding back my pc at the moment.
Im looking for this one (or two!):

http://www.playtech.co.nz/afawcs0139...ctdetails.html

Thats about $108USD each

Once i have one i will be able to use my old harddrive for my uncompleted rig that will be used solely for folding and OS testing (will have a OS that stays there to fold XD)

Thankyou so much for the opportunity.


----------



## dude120

1) What piece of gear you are looking for
Western Digital Velociraptor 300gb
2) How much it costs
$199
3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.
Need another hard drive to finish my build because I am running out of space (5 gb left), and it will go nicely in Raid 0, as well as help me get over my space problem as I have to either delete or back up stuff to make room (no room for itunes







).


----------



## aznricer112

corsair H50
about $70
this will help me overclock my new i7 and allow me to fold faster


----------



## getbigtony

in
5770 ~ $170
make a world of difference over integrated


----------



## dizz

First and foremost I would like to thank you for this opportunity.

1) I would love a Venomous-X CPU Cooler with 1 or 2 added fans.

2) Estimated $100 for the cooler and 2 fans in a push/pull configuration.

3) I will finally be able to take my overclock past my current 3.6ghz and have better airflow in my case.

I currently am running on Intel's stock cooler and it's creating lots of heat issues in my case even at 3.6ghz.


----------



## Pwnage of Death

*1. What I am hoping to get.*
Anything from here would really help.

*2. How much it cost.*
Depends on what you can get, the parts I really need vary from $104-$249

*3. Why I should get it.*
Because, I sold my computer and am using a laptop and and am going to buy the parts for the rig (in 1.), before April, and am firmly Limited with the money I have to spend, and would give me that experience with Building/booting up my first rig









~Thanks for all your help. I greatly would appreciate it.


----------



## H.R.Pufnstuf

1. Intel X25-M 80GB SSD
2. $220
3. Decided against getting an SSD when I built my rig(due to price limitations), but am now regretting it as Windows profiler told me my WD caviar black was holding back my system







. Also, reading all the reviews on OCN saddens me.


----------



## SporkofdooM

1) 5770
2) Currently about 160, but I'd hope to luck out on an open box deal, so we'll say 100 just for hahas
3) My 512mb 4850 is showing its age a little bit and I've got the upgrade bug


----------



## H-man

1) A good wired mouse off of OCN For sale fourms
2) LEss then $50
3) This will allow me to play on the OCN TF2 servers which my current mouse is useless for, and my parents won't let me spend a good amount on a mouse.
Additionally, my current mouse is so light that it is easy to TK (the pads are had to replace, and they cover the screws otherwise I would weigh it down with pennys.)


----------



## n1helix

1.) Sleeving Kit
2.) ~$13 
3.) I would really hope to get few cables looking nice and clean since I'm always looking at the computers beauty.


----------



## ryan]

1) http://www.mnpctech.com/BlackRecessedHandle.html
2) $29.99
3) I really want to get into modding pc cases and this would be a great mod to start my learning with


----------



## 5ILVgeARX

1) GTS 250
2) $120
3) So I can run more [email protected] clients


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

1) A new 24" monitor.
2) $500-$550
3) I have the upgrade itch and this is the perfect thing to scratch it. I also need more screen real estate.


----------



## KorgothOfBarbaria

1) What piece of gear you are looking for
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16824236049
2) How much it costs
$238.98
3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.
Now, that I'm a Computer Science Engineering student its easier to have two monitors while working on programs/papers and so on. I would use it as a primary display and the one I have now as a secondary display. Would also use it to play on during leisure time.


----------



## comawhite

1) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16824001338
2) $219.99
3). I finally have all my parts I need and a monitor would be nice to finally get rid of this old outdated CRT monitor that is just really painful to carry anywhere. I need a bigger screen resolution so I can have more view to look at without having to miss out on have two apps running side by side and not possible in a 1280x1024 without it looking bad. I would be more than grateful if I can get this.


----------



## SGT. Peppers

1. Need a new Hard Drive 
2. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136283
$79.99

3. Well, my old Hard Drive is only a 250GB. I use my computer for pretty much everything, music, videos, hardcore gaming, and school work. But sadly 250GB of memory just isn't enough. I want my computer to be good all around and my HDD is just holding me back







. Plus on my windows 7 hardware rating everything is a 7.2 and higher, except for my HDD which is a sad 5.9


----------



## Antolen

1. WD 1TB Drive 2x
2. 84.99
3. My two HDD that are in raid are constantly running out of space it would be nice to upgrade to 2tb in raid so it will be fast and i have to delete less stuff. My other 1tb for storage is running out of space too.


----------



## Striker36

*1) What piece of gear you are looking for*
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit
*2) How much it costs*
$104.99 on new egg
*3) Why I should get it.*
i have been running pirated copies of XP for a couple years now. not because i wanted to or didn't want to get a legitimate copy of XP or Vista but instead because all of my extra money has going to helping my father pay for cancer treatments after he maxed out his primary insurance and the secondary was only covering 20%. but yes push has come to the proverbial shove and its time to build a new rig because my current one is literally bluescreaning every 20 mins from CPU errors (stupid e-machine) and i would really love to get legal on this build

sorry if that sounds like a guilt trip or like im fishing for pitty as that is not the case at all.


----------



## Coopa

1)ATI4890
2)However much they cost these days.
3) Honestly i just want to play empire total war maxed out on ultra settings and 16x aa and such.


----------



## smashblock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
As we enter a new month, we also enter a new opportunity to help Overclockers purchase the gear they lust over for their rig.

This month, we will mix it up a bit.

- $250 will be made available to the judges to award to selected Overclockers based on their needs.

- $250 will be made available for prizing to random overclockers who need gear.

In order to be entered, just post in this thread:

1) What piece of gear you are looking for
2) How much it costs
3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.

In order to be eligible for both/either, you simply need to be an active member with at least one post as of the time of this post.

Happy Overclocking!
admin

1) x3 Phenom II 710
2) $125
3) Hopefully with a little bit of O.Cing it should be able to remove and bottle necks and help me pump out more frames in crysis warhead.


----------



## Willanhanyard

1. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-006-_-Product Logitech X-540 Speakers
2. $90.00
3. I curently have a pair of old 2 channel Dell speakers which are starting to make scratchey sounds and don't have very good audio.

Thanks Admin!


----------



## Behemoth777

1. Dell Ultrasharp u2410

2. Anything up to the full amount

3. I'm looking to sell my horrible old dell e207wfp which is not a good monitor for gaming and watching movies(both of which I do frequently). Also, next semester, i'm going to be taking some classes to pursue my goal of being a video game designer and having a good monitor like this will be useful when doing projects.

Thanks for considering my proposal! Hopefully I get picked. I want this monitor so bad.


----------



## kurosu

1. I would like a 5850 gpu.
2. It will cost about $325.
3. This hardware will make a difference to me because it will allow me to get better frame rates in games, and run higher settings. It will be a good upgrade from my 9800gt!


----------



## PowerTrip

1) I'm looking to buy this G.Skill RAM
2) Cost: $149.99 (+$5.99 Shipping)
3) I believe my current RAM is holding me back from really pushing my system's overclock to over 4.2Ghz on air cooling.


----------



## Evil-Jester

1) What piece of gear you are looking for : i wanna get the Swiftech Integrated Drive Pump/Radiator Combo and the Swiftech APOGEE XT Ultra Extreme Performance Water Block and some appropriate hose
2) How much it costs: aprox $290-300 after shipping/handling and taxes 
3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you: i need a new cpu cooler, my stock one just wont cut it and i wanna over clock but my cpu cooler cant handle it also at stock setting my and i REALLY wanna get into water cooling but i don't wanna have a lot of hoses i wanna keep it simple and tidy

OR

1) What piece of gear you are looking for: Western Digital Caviar Black
2) How much it costs: about 110 after taxes and shipping
3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you:well this isnt for me it would be for my mother who dose ALOT on her computer and needs the space and she only has a 160GB HD and it is always full it seems we are always removing stuff off her PC that needs to be put back on in a few days and we are TIGHT on cash right now and it would make the world of difference to her with a new HD


----------



## Lurikrunch

1) Noctua NF-S12B ULN, or the FLX version
2) $25-$30
3) My Yate Loons aren't as quiet as I once thought, they are keeping me up at night if I leave my computer on overnight folding. The S12B, with its 6.8 dbA rating, should give me some more restful nights.


----------



## Jaggar

a) some high Frequency DDR2 memory, better than PC-6400

b) 97.99 + ship this

c) This will allow me to try and get my e6600 to 4GHZ. Ive been trying for 2+years, and now that i got proper cooling i need better ram to raise my FSB up above 400MHZ because my multi is locked at 9. 9x400FSB=3600 max. need 4000 not 3600


----------



## sgdude

750i FTW motherboard
$100 at TD
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...key=750i%20ftw
will allow me to SLI eventually, or allow me to run a 45nm quad, or both.


----------



## ovyeminem

1) A 5770
2) 220$ Here, in my country(will provide link If im lucky and win)
3) It will make a huge difference because just one is starting to drop FPS at high resolutions in new games.


----------



## Pings

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


1) What piece of gear you are looking for
2) How much it costs
3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.


1) CORSAIR CMFSSD-32D1 Extreme Series 32GB 
2) $139.99
3) It will boost the speeds of my PC. If I win I will post about what I learned from the SSD, try to help people out, and give recommendations.


----------



## 1156

1) A second 8800gt, for folding, and for the occasional game obviously(only games i have played in 2010 have been dirt 2 and fallout 3, so by the occasional game i mean like maybe once a week or less

2) $100nzd(*70usd*) would get me a reasonable card second hand(could get links if needed)

3) the second card would be put into my second pcie slot and would be sweating away fodling for me, i would likely volt mod it, to overclock it to squeeze extra ppd out of it, i even have a spare HR03 GT to put on it, identical to the one on my current card

i have not folded much before, but a day or 2 ago started again, and my card is running atm folding

a second card will also help SIGNIFICANTLY in games, i currently have only a 256mb 8800gt, its the 256mb thats the issue, the card is volt modded hard, and wouldnt be worth much second hand, so not worth selling and upgrading, but a second card is a good solution tbh


----------



## Ulver

This is basically a replay of my post on the February's "Win your wish list", so yeah, I still need it









1) new PSU, 1000W 80plus (will choose the maker and model based on cash)
2)$200-$250
3)My whole rig depends on it! My old antec is failing and when it finally does it may take something else with it... if that happens my system is doomed!
Also, if I get a high grade PSU i can add one more video card and increase my work on boinc as well as increase my folding (just started folding but on another pc, not my sig. as I'm afraid of leaving it on for long unattended).

Anyway, thanks for the SECOND chance OCN!


----------



## Ryanb213

Razer Mamba
$120
My G5 cord is practically ripping off.


----------



## Nburnes

1.) Sapphire Vapor-X 5770
2.) $174.99 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-868-_-Product
3.) I would like this card to actually have a graphics card in my system. I have been running an IGP since I got my machine and you can really notice it. Being a student in high school without a job, it is really hard to come by money sadly. This card would help tremendously in my folding, which I have gotten big into already. Thanks OCN.


----------



## voigts

1) 6 Scythe GentleTyphoon 120 mm 1450 RPM fans
2) 6 @ $14= $84 + shipping
3) Peace of mind and hearing to finally get some good quality, quiet fans.

These giveaways are excellent.


----------



## Volcom13

Corsair Obsidian 800D. 
Costs $299
So I can begin watercooling and get some 9800GX2s for folding.


----------



## lemans81

1) AMD 965BE Phenom II
2) $193 shipped
3) I will allow me to do higher benchmarks and much higher overclock...which what could be better than that.


----------



## Knoxis

1) Fermi 
2) Dont know how much but any help is appreciated
3) FOLDING! and more folding!


----------



## clee413

*1) What piece of gear you are looking for:*


> CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 940


*2) How much it costs:*


> OEM: $140.00 (Free shipping) via Newegg


*3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you:*


> As a new member of OCN, my short experience has brought my understanding of specifications has been enlightened immensely! Due to the helpful community, I have gained a deeper understanding of what 'specifications' means to me.
> 
> 3 years ago, I built my first PC. Since then, I have upgraded, piece by piece, and my system is ready for an upgrade from my AM2 Athlon X2. My current CPU supports a maximum of DDR2 800, which would mean, along with the CPU, along with it, I would be upgrading the memory as well. A hefty cost for a minimum waged, student of Cisco academy (books come first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> I have worked, researched, studied, and happily got my system ready for a new CPU. So, what difference would this piece of hardware make for me? Basically, I would feel more complete & accomplished. If building my first PC was stage 1, a new CPU would be the finale of completing stage 2.


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

*1) What piece of gear you are looking for:*
AMD Phenom II 945 BE @ 3.0 Ghz

*2) How much it costs:*
209$ (man things here have high prices...)

*3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you*:
I need a new processor, i want to play games like GTA IV and Saboteur without lagg because of my E6600, and i make a lot of videos, and then render them, and it takes a loong time to render just 1 video with my C2D.. yeah. Ohe yeah my mom sometimes does police stuff and she renders some vids, but rarely. And i can fold with it!







And then i could start building my first PC







Thanks!


----------



## allikat

I'd like 65$ to buy a motherboard from El-Gappo
(or to add to my fund to replace my current board if he's sold his by then)

This would replace my current junky board, which would likely end up as a freebie on this site.









My current board sucks, and is holding back my overclocks badly.


----------



## Menace

1) I'm looking to buy an Antec Earthwatts power supply (650)
2) $70
3) A brand name power supply would allow me to replace my generic power supply and know that I can power my components without worrying of damage.


----------



## Grobinov

1) A new graphics card...my old one died (BOINC)and now I don't know when (if) the RMA will go trough
2) Just about anything will do, but would love to get a folding capable card but prices here are way to high
3) It will make my computer useable again, and will fold for OCN to of course


----------



## ydna666

1) 24" Acer V243HBD Black Full HD 1080P, Widescreen LCD, 1920x1080, 40,000:1 DCR, 300 cd/mÂ², 2ms,VESA

2) Â£152.73 = $229.19

3) My monitor is on the way out. I'm not in a position to get another one like it. This one would allow me to unleash the power of my GPU; also giving me a good monitor I could keep for life.









(Fingers crossed)


----------



## Willage

*1) What piece of gear you are looking for*
New Graphics Card, New Power Supply
*2) How much it costs*
It will probably use up the $500
*3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you*
better performance in games, and multimedia, i will also be able to rank up more [email protected] points for OCN, right now i am just folding on my CPU Client, although i am likely to start up the GPU Client as well

i can't list exactly what GPU/PSU i will be getting, since i will be deciding that when i have the money


----------



## jam1e

1) What piece of gear you are looking for
2) How much it costs
3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.

1. need ram:
http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Compo...ctId=39155#rqc

2. Â£159.79 inc. VAT

3. I'll be able to get my i7 up and running and get on with bfbc2 w00t w00t


----------



## jam1e

Quote:

1) What piece of gear you are looking for
2) How much it costs
3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.
1. need ram:
http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Compo...ctId=39155#rqc

2. Â£159.79 inc. VAT

3. I'll be able to get my i7 up and running (just bought my 920 d0 + asus riie on way to mine) and get on with bfbc2 w00t w00t


----------



## ColdRush

*1) What piece of gear you are looking for:*
A new am2+/am3 motherboard, hopefully this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813130237

*2) How much it costs:*
~$75 shipped

*3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you:*
The board I have right now has no overclocking options in the bios. I can't truly call myself an "overclocker" until I can overclock my cpu. Also, my card is meant to run on a PCI-e 2.0 bus, which my board doesn't have. My GPU is my main folder, and I guarantee I'll get an increase in PPD through this.

This upgrade isn't something cosmetic like the people asking for a keyboard or a desk, because mine are falling apart too. This will truly help me help OCN in any folding challenge.


----------



## [Teh Root]

:|


----------



## xXxALLANxXx

1) What piece of gear you are looking for
I'm looking for a new computer chair as my current one is about to fall apart with me in it. I haven't had much luck with computer chairs over the years as they don't support my lower back enough. I tested this one at out staples and fell in love with it. Click here
2) How much it costs $160
3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.
It will allow me to be able to sit at the computer for more then 30 minutes. My current chair is very old and falling apart and is killing my back as it has no lower back support at all. I've tried number chairs and I think this is the one.

Thanks for the opportunity OCN


----------



## Krusher33

1) New SATA HDD
2) $100
3) My sig rig is still on PATA.







Old drive will go into a new rig whose function will only be folding.

Edit: Got a new HDD, time to change.

1) New video card + PSU
2) $150
3) Will change out the cards I'm currently on and turn those into folding cards.

Re-Edit: Just realize I only have one good PSU and one crappy one... will have to buy another decent PSU to handle the folding rig.


----------



## Sukach

*1) What piece of gear you are looking for*
I definitely need a new sound card.
*2) How much it costs*
The card itself will cost approximately $200.
*3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you*
My current sound card that comes with my computer likes to make this annoying crackling sound until I wiggle the cord around. Sucks when you're in the middle of playing a game or listening to music.


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:



1) What piece of gear you are looking for
2) How much it costs
3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.


awesome admin is awesome







..

1.) EP45-UD3P + 4GB of OCZ DDR2 (2x2GB) 800MHz
2.) $125 + $90 = $215
3.) Would allow me to achieve maximum overclock (Motherboard = <3 for 45nm quads, and RAM is needed because my current RAM is starting to choke and grime up







) - More overclock = more points for team 37726 while SMP folding







!

Car insurance and cell phones use up all my income







.


----------



## justadude

1. I'd love a little help getting a GTX295 to fold with. 
2. 350-450 used. 
3. It will double my folding! 
4. I'll pass my 275 to another OCN folder to break even, so like $100.


----------



## Pao

1) EK Full cover block for my 4890

2) $120

3) To cool this baby so I might hit that magical 1ghz mark, or just to eliminate 2 additional fan noises from the case that sites in our living room!

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=25578


----------



## medium pimping

$59.99 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16829102017

Three words to say here "on board sound" dear god how I need to get something better than the on board sound card that I am using.


----------



## The Master Chief

I would like a 5870
Its about 430 bucks.

I sold my video cards to buy a new one but now dont have the money to buy one.


----------



## kleecomputer

*1) What piece of gear you are looking for*
Western Digital Caviar Black WD6401AALS 640GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard

*2) How much it costs*
$74.99

*3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.*
I am in need of a good hard drive. I am building a new PC (see sig rig), and have not bought one yet. Since it is an i7 build, I have been spreading out the cost and this will help a lot!


----------



## CDub07

1. 4GBs of rams + a 5770 or a 5830
2. $280-380
3. It's what Overclock.net is all about - Bigger, Better and to the the max.


----------



## Hildolf

1. A second 5770, or a single 5850
2. 5770: Â£140, 5850: Â£194
3. This would make a difference to me because I wouldnt spend any more money on my computer for ages and would spend more money on those I love.


----------



## stellarhopper

1) What piece of gear you are looking for
Corsair H50
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835181010

2) How much it costs
~ $80

3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.
It will help me overclock my currently-stock i5 and will make me an OCN'er in the true sense


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

1) XFX GTS 1GB 250 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150439

2) 154.99

3. Having a high end card and CUDA i could fold like mad all the time







Big improvement over my onboard


----------



## Martkilu

Thanks for all the giveaways








1) What piece of gear you are looking for
2) How much it costs
3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.

1) AMD Phenom 2 x2 555, Enzotech Sapphire Waterblock
2) 105$ for the CPU, 35$ for the waterblock, 140$ total
3) I currently have no processor and no HSF (sold both to pay rent), I do have a partial loop setup for my GPU though which I'll use to cool this processor. It would be awesome to actually be able to play BF:BC2 instead of staring at the box


----------



## burrbit

steelseries 5h v2
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-034-_-Product

$59.99
i really need to replace these broken siberias :/


----------



## adelan

i`m in ...

Trying to upgrade my pc (sig rig) and want to switch platform from intel to amd. That means new MB new CPU and DDR3 ram. Haven't put my eye on anything specifically yet


----------



## pingu666

a 5770 or more graphics card, so i can get me some dx11 eyecandy








cost Â£125ish


----------



## morbid_bean

1. Looking for anything to help my junky sig rig Video Card or DDR ram

2. 30-150$

3. I can finally see what playing TF2 is like ABOVE 15-20 FPS!


----------



## ipar26

1-CPU i would like to upgrade,running a old athlon 64 x2 6000+ at the moment and it is bottlenecking my RIG.i would like a (Phenom II X4 Quad Core 955 Black Edition 3.20GHz)

2-Keyboard and mouse,I am still using a basic Microsoft KB and a very cheap technika mouse.would like a gaming KB and mouse.

3-My 19inch monitor has just died on me about 2 weeks ago,ive not got the money to replace it so I am using my old CRT monitor at the moment,I would like a new 22inch TFT monitor.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Du-z

1) Not so much a single peice of equipment, but i would love to be able to put this sort of money towards the mod that i am doing at the moment. the Mod itself is a LED and Fan Controller. it also has suport for temperature probes and a LCD (check my sig).

2) Well so far including tools it has cost me about AU$1400. it would be really go if i could chop a good partion of this projects 'debt'

3) I really love playing with this sort of thing and this will really help me to develop the project further









Thanks for the chance


----------



## Chr0n1c

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chr0n1c*


*a) What piece of gear you are looking for*
I would like to add a C2Q, either a Q8400 or a Q9400

*b) How much it costs*
Varies from $160 to $180 depending on which chip I ultimately decide on.

*c) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.*
Firstly, I have not owned a Quad before, and this will give me performance like I've never had. A new cpu would allow me to keep my rig a little more future proof. I plan on Overclocking, don't we all? And getting another 9400 into OC history by joining the 4GHz club with another chip.


Once again, I couldn't help myself and picked up a Q6600. Couldn't be happier with my quad









So with this post I would like to change my entry to the following:

*a) What piece of gear you are looking for*
I would like to upgrade my machine to DDR3 ram. A pair of G.Skill Ripjaws are ideal [*Link*], but I will consider my purchase carefully as I am not entirely sure as to what FSB I should get.

*b) How much it costs*
Ripjaws are $115 on Newegg, but like I said I will carefully consider any deal I can find.

*c) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.*
It's the cheapest PPD I can get right now. My mobo supports both DDR2/3 (And Yes, it does. Morons at my local BB tried telling me it's not possible.) so I would not need a new board to support a RAM upgrade. Currently have 4gb (4x1) XMS2 running at 800Mhz, so it would be nice upgrade to finally have a system that can compete with the rest of OCNs finest.

Also, with my recent attempts to OC my Q6600 I feel my ram just isn't up to snuff to get 4.0GHz.


----------



## Stampede10343

I would like to purchase a SSD for my main build. Prices on solid state drives keep decreasing and my system is at a bottleneck. Games like GTA and Garrys Mod take a considerable time to load. This would cost me a total of just over 200$, but 100$ would be plenty to give ne a good start to a nice SSD.

This upgrade would supercharge my current loading performance and general loading times. I could post benchmarks of my single and old raid 0 setup vs a new SSD. Thanks!


----------



## Bazmecc

1) a case and PSU

2) ~ $200

3) spare parts for another build need a home and power plant


----------



## Sin100

1) EVGA 141-BL-E757-TR LGA OR GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD3R LGA 1366

2) $239.99 and $209.99 respectively

3) I really want to go i7 to further push my system, newer games don't run amazingly on this hardware and I am all about pushing my system further!








I have the money for an i7 just about, but can't afford a motherboard for it!
If I got this board then I could install my i7 and overclock it in true Overclock.net fashion!


----------



## zodac

a) XFX GTS 250
b) €122 (~$168)
c) Would fold with it as much as humanly possible.


----------



## eden999

I need about 100$ for a new graphics card (hd 5850) my current graphics card is dead and have resorted to using integrated graphics in my system right now.


----------



## ricklen

1) Antec 1200

2) It costs $ 160,- or â‚¬ 120,-

3) It makes a lot difference to me because my current case (Antec Sonata 3) is a bit small for the latest graphic cards. The 5870 doesn't even fit!

Nice Offer !


----------



## coffeejunky

1) Sapphire HD 5770
2) Â£130 ($190) but I have Â£50 saved so far towards it, so $110 would be enough. Any cash would help TBH.
3) Well, I would really like to jump on the 5k series, I feel a tad outdated running a 4k series card, and theres so many questions that whilst I can answer, I cannot give the personal touch of adding my experience.


----------



## Bear

1) Acer P235Hbmid Black 23" 5ms HDMI Widescreen LCD Monitor
2) $169.99
3) I've been stuck on a 15" lcd monitor for bout a year since i got laid off and my 19" crt died....


----------



## frankenstein406

black ice gt 220 rad

mcp 350 pump

2x1 gb gskill 1600mhz ddr3 ram

But any one of those things would be great!







Thanks ocn this is the best computer forum I have ever fold!


----------



## dennisjai

1. 24"+ Monitor
2. Will buy whatever fits around $200-250
3. Eyecandy
ty


----------



## tombom

1) Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB
2) $60 approx.
3) I'm looking to switch over to Windows 7 because Vista is killing me, and my current hard drive (320GB) is always on the edge of being full so I constantly have to delete things that I'd rather keep.


----------



## fishman78

I could really use a decent set of cans. My previous set have since died. Unfotunatley with a new baby I'm required to keep the noise down and I'm required to not spend any money









These would go a long way to keep the whole family happy









http://ncix.com/products/?sku=20849&...%20Electronics $199.99

Or maybe somthing like this to protect what I already have
http://ncix.com/products/?sku=40774&...R%20CONVERSION $227.79

Thanks for the chance to win!


----------



## gtsteviiee

*1) What piece of gear you are looking for?*
Amd Phenom II X4 965
*2) How much it costs?*
$185 at Newegg, but any donation would be nice, I have $60 saved up right now.
*3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you?*
The difference this piece of hardware will make is that I can enter HW entries, help and teach others how to overclock this piece of hardware on how I did it on mine. My current cpu will be given to my uncle as he really needs a new computer.


----------



## Seufari

Quote:



1) What piece of gear you are looking for
2) How much it costs
3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.


1) The piece of gear I am looking for is a benching station. After moving in and out of case after case, I am finally giving in and moving to a benching station permanently. I change components and accessories way too much for a case, and every time I try to prove myself wrong, I fail miserably. The benching station I am looking at is MDF and aluminum for a great industrial look. This station would sacrifice looks and bling for function, but the sacrifice would be minimal in my eyes.

2) It starts at $150 + shipping, but I want two custom brackets for my radiators and reservoirs which would probably bump the price up to $175 + shipping.

3) This piece of hardware would make a huge difference to me. Right now, I am suffering through using a case. Even a case as big as the MountainMods Ascension seems cramped with all the stuff I have and my fat hands. Like I said before, I am tired of trying to change components in this case, and would love to a more modular and customizable benching station.

Thanks!
Seufari


----------



## aSilva

*1) What piece of gear you are looking for?*
Im looking for GPU, Ati Radeon 5770 
from HIS

*2) How much it costs?*
Looked for all best deals online and found at newegg for 149$

*3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you?*
Well i just spent my pc budget/savings I had on buying Bad Company 2, came to find out the graphic card i bought last year (the one in my sig ati hd 2600 pro) is too slow on the game even with it slightly overclocked and all settings on low. I bought that graphic card after my house was burned on 2007 taking all my nice pc stuff with it. The card was good enough for BF2.. but not for this one....


----------



## godsgift2dagame

1) What piece of gear you are looking for
*250GB Hard Drive*

2) How much it costs
*$42 at a local retailer*

3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.
*I've had to give away one of my hard drives to my mother's PC because "her" (read: my spare) 40GB hard drive died forcing me to give her one of my 250GB hard drives & kill my RAID0!*


----------



## roanie25

I want to WC my rig as I want to run it 4.2-4.4 24/7

Also I want to get a HAF932 to fit my WC


----------



## TestECull

Trying again this month...I need the mobo, ram and CPU from Kick to the Nuts. Should cost about 350 bucks or so, at the most. I'm still on Socket 939 and I can't afford to replace it on my own(I would have by now if I could)...


----------



## princessofnurgle

1) What piece of gear you are looking for
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-398-_-Product

ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO AM3 AMD 785G HDMI ATX AMD Motherboard

2) How much it costs
99$ on Newegg.

3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.
My motherboard is trash! I'm really trying to put together my rig (Already got my case and vidcard, as seen in sig). I'm struggling in the Mobo/CPU area as I have no money atm.


----------



## theCanadian

1) A CD/DVD Burner for my rig.
2) $25-$35
3) I've been without a CD/DVD for over a year now and it's really starting to get on my nerves. It would be really handy to get one.


----------



## Laylow

1) An LCD monitor
2) $200 (roughly)
3) Been using this crt for 7 years now and it's starting to die. New lcd would be easier on the eyes when editing photos and gaming.


----------



## LemonSlice

*> What piece of gear you are looking for?*
Nvidia GeForce GTX 280+
*> How much it costs?*
Can wait and find for about $200 at OCN marketplace.
*> Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you?*
I will be able to fold for OCN and I can actually play some games. As of now my video card can't handle much, and it can not fold efficiently. I very frequently leave my computer on 24/7 and if I had a folding card, I could fold for OCN in the 20 something hours I don't stress my computer. I plan to freebie my card, and I also want to buy from inside OCN, so the money stays inside OCN.


----------



## EpicToast

1)9800GT
2)$50-$100
3)So I don't have to be on integrated graphics anymore plus I'll be able to fold on it. ^^


----------



## Jerry60k

1)a phenom and mobo to get a new system off the ground

2) Around $210 from Newegg or could buy used from here doesnt matter much

3) Because I am broke and this dinosaur I am currently using would serve my kids as a homework station, also could fold from time to time.


----------



## imadude10

1) New Hard drive or Intel SSD?









2) ~$60 for 500gb Samsung or WD Drive or $200 for an 80gb Intel SSD

3) I have no hard drive or any spares and my laptop can't do much...









EDIT : I got a solid state drive, but I need a storage drive. Thanks Admin!


----------



## TrippinBimmer

1) HeatKiller 3.0 WB 1156 or XSPC RX80 Radiator
2) $100
3) Either of these Items will Help me OC More and Give More PPD to OCN.

Thanks
Anthony


----------



## leekaiwei

1) Samsung SM2233RZ
2) Â£199.99
3) This will allow me to experience gaming in 3D and watch HD Movies hopefully. I have all the necessary hardware already and it's just the monitor that is letting me down. This will definitley make my day if I was able to get this. Thanks!


----------



## Rogue Process

*1) What piece of gear you are looking for*
New Mouse & Keyboard
*2) How much it costs*
~$175 for both from the egg. Logitech G9x / Logitech 920-000914
*3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you*
My current mouse/kb are over 5 years old. The right click on the mouse sticks most of the time. About half of the keys on the keyboard are faded, and the numpad "enter" key is missing all together.

While this makes gaming and just using the computer (which was just recently completely overhauled with the exception of these peripherals) challenging, it's also quickly making my first Rogaine purchase a very real certainty (from all the excessive hair-pulling you see).

I've been researching mice and kb's for awhile and have decided on these. Winning them would be extremely awesome!

I'm new to OCN, but love it here already! Great contest, good luck to all!


----------



## monogoat

1) I'd like to get a Logitech G500 mouse.

2) I guess they run about $40 or so in fairly new condition.

3) This G9 just isn't suited well to my grip style, and I wouldn't mind giving it away as a freebie if I can get a replacement.


----------



## nategr8ns

Passive Video Card and a CPU cooler
Why? To get an HTPC running! A 3.4GHz P4 would be fun to overclock, give OCN more HWbot points, and help me overclock a bit better. The video card would be nvidia in order to maximize folding output.

$50 for the cooler (used on OCN) and either $50 (210), $95 (GT 240), or $130 (9800GT) for the graphics card (all newegg prices, but I would buy used on OCN so I wouldn't need the full amount).


----------



## spice003

1) HD5770
2) $160
3) it will allow me to play BC2 at medium to high settings


----------



## riflepwnage

1) What piece of gear you are looking for
Samsung T240 Monitor 24" 1920 X1200
2) How much it costs
approx $250-$300
3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.
I do alot of multitasking on my system and having a second monitor that is 17 inches is a tad small


----------



## Mr.Pie

1. HD 5770
2. $160-180USD
3. So i can play BC2 and max out games that I can't with this rig


----------



## /Fail

1. MSI 790FX-GD70
2. ~$170
3. Increase my overclocking ability, better performance.


----------



## shadman

Two new hard drives
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822152226

Will be about $100 with taxs

Well I need some fast read/write speeds because soon I will be filming, editing and encoding videos and I just upgraded to an i7, and the slowest thing I have now it the hard drive I think. Takes a little while to load video and other disk-related processes. Will set up as Raid0. Also will take care of these with little movement, cooling fans, and a bedtime story every night.
and I'm kind of broke ;p


----------



## Danny_B

1.) GeForce GTX 260
2.) $225
3.) My current video card is seriously holding me back. Can't play competitively on the newer games until I upgrade







I can really notice a difference now. I can't even run games on high settings anymore and it's really killing me!

Any money what so ever would help greatly. Currently out of a job since recently.


----------



## godofdeath

1) CM 690 II Basic or Advanced
2) $100 
3) I need to increase my airflow, because overclocking my hardware is generating heat which in the long run is bad for it. All the heat is from 24/7 folding lol. If not then I guess I won't be folding til the fall when the temperature chills again


----------



## cyanmcleod

new video cards
about 500 bucks
the 4770s i have now are great but they dont fold good. looking to help the cause more.


----------



## Penryn

1) Acer H243H
2) Approx 200-229
3) I want to complete triple monitor setup and only need one more screen to do it. I would like to create the most immersive gaming experience possible.


----------



## Steroids

I am looking to get an entire new rig, and in the process I would like to get a: 5870
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814102856
Cost $440
With this new card not only will I be able to finally afford to upgrade my old and outdated computer but I can start to fold 100x faster seeing how my video card now is going out, and computer overall is just slow..

Thanks for the consideration!


----------



## Spartan8

1) Radeon HD 5850
2) $300
3) I am upgrading my system, budget only allows for CPU, Mobo, RAM and PSU. Since I fold for OCN I would also like a newer GPU to contribute more PPD.


----------



## dropkickninja

1) Razer Deathadder
2) $50
3) I've had my current mouse for a couple years now and I can feel it slipping away. The cursor get's stuck for a second every once in a while and it's starting to get annoying. Also I know wired mouses are much better for gaming, so that's why I chose the deathadder. Anyway just want a better overall experience and much much better gaming experience.


----------



## Loosenut

$100 towards buying a mobo that supports ddr3 and maybe some to go along with it


----------



## S.M.

1. My hard drive sucks. I want a 500GB WD SATA 8mb or 16mb.
2. Like 60 bucks.
3. A few power-ups ago it started giving me the click of doom.


----------



## sgr215

1) AM3 mobo with CF support
2) $100
3) I have a 8800GTS G92 sitting on my desk begging to be used but thanks to my crappy mobo which only has one PCIE16 port I can't use it for physx. If I could I could use my 5850 and the 8800GTS for physx.


----------



## K10

1) I have a case, PSU and fans. So...I need a mobo, CPU, RAM, and HDD.
2) I don't want to be greedy, so I guess $50 but really, any amount would help.
3) I'm really trying to get close to my girlfriend's family and building her brother(he's 10) a computer is something I want to do.

Thanks, good luck to everyone else!


----------



## fighter25

1.)Custom EVGA Micro Waterblock
2.)Around $200
3.)My X58 mobo runs very warm and I can't find an air cooler to fit the Mosfets and northbridge, so water is my only choice. But the only way to get a waterblock now is from a guy who mills it out of a chunk of copper. But it looks awesome.


----------



## Georc

1. on my wish list... i have windows 7 home premium retail. (it's not hardware but i need it)
2. it costs about $200
3. windows 7 retail client ran out







i don't wan't to have to go back to xp

this or a prolimatech mk-13 (about $75)


----------



## xdanisx

1) Saphire 5830
2) As of now, it's 249.99 USD.
3) This GPU will make a difference to both me and my friend. I can experience DX11 and my friend can get rid of his old ATI X600 ( I'll be giving him my 4870).


----------



## quentin

1) Samsung T260HD
2) $339
3) I have a 19" Philips CRT. As much as I love it for gaming, it's size, power consumption, and limited screen size has got to go.


----------



## Typhoeus

1. Second monitor, 22" Hanns-G 1080p
2. 175$
3. Have a 5850 for eyefinity+ DX11 but can't use eyefinity. Am learning PHP and can use all the space I can get.


----------



## OutlawPiper

1) XSPC RX360
2) $94.99
3) I've saved up and purchased a CPU block (Apogee XT) and XSPC BAYRESONE. That's all I have. It's hard to put together a loop without a rad.







This would really help that process along.


----------



## Greensystemsgo

1) 4b ddr2 for desktop - or - power supply for htpc - or - monitor
2) ~90 - or - ~35 or - ~180?
3) could always use more ram. if i stuck an aditional 4 gb in, i'd be set for a few years - or - htpc currently has fail graphics card, i have a replacement but not a decent gpu. - or- my current monitor is a 19" lcd, not to horrible when you realize im a pretty poor dude. however i bought it with the intention of dual purpose as it is also a hd tv. however the resolution is HORRIBLE and really affects my ease of work for college, and even amateur design work for local business'

a month ago i would of said a graphics card, but i just bought two more ssc's so now i can run sli and actually start folding! oh and ill have a spare ssc for the htpc.


----------



## cgg123321

1) What piece of gear you are looking for :
*A New video card - 5770 or 5850!*

2) How much it costs :
*$179 or $299 on sale!*

3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.:
*I will be buying Bad Company 2 and my current card struggles with it







*

Thanks!


----------



## Drackula2000

A case
Corsair Obsidian D $299
I am currently running a shattastic case from the 90's that has no room for drives or anything. Heck I would settle for any ATX case but this one is so nice. With this case I would never need another case. It will fit loads of future upgrades with ease. Should even help my temps.


----------



## v193r

1. Creative X-Fi Xtereme-Gamer Sound Card
2. $100
3. I need it because I've read a lot on OCN Audo section about soundcards and headphones and they say that soundcard really do make a diffrence when paired up with good headphones. I currently planning to get ATH-AD700s which are recommend by many audiophiles on this thread.


----------



## calavera

1. Noctua NH-14
2. $100
3. I want to find out for myself how it compares to my venom-x. Benches show it runs cooler at idle and full load depending on the fan setups.


----------



## GRPace

1) Im lookin for the 24pin extension from nzxt.

2) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-007-_-Product

$13 shipped from newegg

3) It will greatly improve the look of my new lian li I am working on.

Once again thanks to overclock.net


----------



## zxo0oxz

1 a Radeon Hd 5770
2 about $160-$170
3 It will totally transform my experience. I will finally be able to play some of the new games, because I only have a 7800gt (which wasn't bad for the price I got it.) I want to see what my system is capable of with a stronger Gpu, upload some more to HWbot, and hopefully fold on it.

Thanks admin


----------



## chatch15117

1. UPS OR a WD 1.5TB drive. 
2. $81.99 OR $109.99
3. I would like quality surge protection for my rig, laptop and monitors. Also, my 320GB external hard drive has 2% space remaining. I would like to swap out the 320gb with a 1.5TB drive


----------



## Moltar

Im still going on this build. Ive been working for 2 weeks (building and modding) and really am just now having something to show for it.

Ive been upgrading from a Q9550/790i setup to my current signature rig. Let's just say it has been ever bit of an endeavor that I though it was going to be. After a sold child (my old rig), 3 weeks of planning and $2500 and I am still no where near to the finish line.

I have my EVGA Classified seated in my beaut of a case, Corsair 800D, with the 3 DIMMS of Corsair Dominator GT nicely placed in their places and of course my Xeon W3520 placed ever so carefully in its socket. I also have my 5 HDD's in their home bays.

However, this is just the start. I have just now begun to sleeve my Silverstone ST1000 power supply. Unfortunately, after sleeving my 24 pin ATX cable I found out it didn't work. I had to call Silverstone and order 2 more cables since all the cables, including the 24 pin are modular. I am still waiting on those to come in and will continue to sleeve in the mean time.

On top of that, I still need to build my enclosure for my newly purchased Jinu phase change unit. I am thinking that I am going to build it out of acrylic and give it a nice mirror black paint job.

What I need money for is my proposed water cooling setup that will be the last undertaking that I need to conquer in order to complete my beast of a machine, the Narada II. The water cooling setup will include a triple radiator, pump, custom reservoir, motherboard chipset blocks, GPU blocks, and tubing. All in all the water cooling setup should run in the neighborhood of $500 for the parts I want.

So, in the end, $250 big ones would be fabulous in order to help pay for this titanic undertaking which is sinking my social life and my wallet, not that I ever had a social life to begin with. Not to mention, I would love to help on HWbot and the sooner i finish this monstrosity the sooner I can get into the fun.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

1. Biostar TA785GE 
2. $98.99 Canadian http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applicatio...672&CatId=3644
3. I need this board because my current one has an nVidia chipset, which is not very good for overclocking. And i needed a cheap GPU to replace my old 9800gt's (got one as a gift) because SLI was falling apart. My Chipset isn't doing very well, needs a voltage bump to run stock speeds, and i can't overclock the RAM speed at all or NB speed at all without the board conking out. Plus the board will not run properly with the CPU at 3.8Ghz, so im stuck at 3.7. This is the only board that supports DDR2 and is AM3 that i could find that was el gappo approved. I was forced to buy this motherboard by my circumstances at the time, but now it's a bottneck and i fear it is hurting my CPU with vast voltage changes. Thanks for reading this, if you did









EDIT: if you are wondering about why i have a liquid cooling kit, and not enough money to buy a new board, it's cause my grandma bought me the kit for Xmas.


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

I want another gtx 260 to run sli (i have 2048x1152 rez). This will pretty much match my card they don't make anymore, its about $220. It will make a difference cause Ill be able to stop playing mw2 and pick up bad company 2. Don't you want to see me stop hurting my self? I can end this self abuse if I can get another card.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

1. i5 750 or cash towards an i7 860
2. ~$200
3. I really need a new CPU because this little i3 is seriously holding me back and I need power. If I win, then most likely I will shoot for the 860


----------



## voodoo71

Great contest again.
1) I am looking to get a new video card.
2) Well I want a 5850 Ati card so 350 bones.
3) It will alow me to get my system up and running again. My other card died and have not been able to afford to get a new one yet.


----------



## dimwit13

1-need a AM3 cpu and ddr3 ram.
2-$237.97-in my shopping cart at newegg.
3- to finish a system to fold with (i am ram and a cpu short of building a folding system-it will be my first time folding, so i will need help getting started)

-dimwit-


----------



## reflex99

1. nVidia GeForce GTX 260
2. $209.99 USD
3. This card will make a difference because i will be able to fold more effectively. With my current card (4890) my folding is pitiful. If i were to get a this new GPU, then i could give my 4890 to my friend, so he can get >20 FPS in the games he likes to play.


----------



## Strangg1

1. Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD502HJ, 500 GB

2. $58.00

3.It's been 7 years since I've built a new machine. It is finally time. I have everything on order but my budget would not allow me to purchase a second HD502HJ RAID 0. I would love to try a RAID 0 set up. This second drive will do that.

Thank you for the contest, this site has been a weath of info in the last week or so.










~S


----------



## laxhockey1563

1. Kingstion SSDnow V 128 GB
2. ~$250
3. Right now I have a horribly slow hard drive and not only will this increase my drive space, but being an SSD it will be SUPER FAST!!!


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

1) A mid range power supply
2) ~$100
3) Mine is old and underpowered. It is randomly shutting off, and I suspect it's time is coming.


----------



## KillerBunnys122

1) AMD Phenom II x3 220
2) $125 AUD
3) My CPU is outdated, runs hot, doesn't overclock well and is being bottlenecked by my 4890.


----------



## lethal0wnage316

1) 2 fans
2)~$15 each
3)Bad bad airflow, no fan in the front! summer is coming =-( need some better airflow before it gets hot.

Good Luck everyone!!!


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

I currently have no sig-rig, so I am saving up for an Xeon/P55/DDR3 setup.
I would need ($ in USD):
Xeon X3440 $240
Asus P7P55D-E $170
4 GB of G. Skill Ripjaws DDR3 1600 MHz $105
Cooler Master Hyper 212+ $43-ish

I am also planning to buy a version of Windows 7 down the line. Windows Vista is a bit sluggish.


----------



## Zero4549

I would like an *M-Audio IE-20 XB* earbud set, *OR* an *M-Audio Studiophile AV 40* speaker set. I need both, as well as powered subwoofer for my sig-rig which will be used for audio creation, gaming, and as the bluray home theater system for my family. The speakers may also be used in conjunction with my GF's TV and the headphones would be a huge improvement over the ones that came with my mp3 player, as an added but unintended bonus.

Getting either the earbuds or the speakers would be great and save me a good deal of money in a time where I could really use it. (going through college, looking for a job, helping support my gf (who I am slowly turning into a geek. Please help me turn her to the dark side!







))

The IE-20 XB is roughly $200-$250

Studiophile AV 40is roughly $150-200.

Thanks


----------



## YaGit(TM)

*1) What piece of gear you are looking for*

-Corsair Doms GT 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3 1600
or 
-Any 24" LCD

*2) How much it costs*

-$213 - 250ish

*3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.*

Since both of this is actually on my wish list on the egg..









Currently my sig is crippled w/ 1 stick of ram dead so this new set will definitely make a difference on my everyday use..

and for the monitor if I got lucky will get it also since I've been saving for it and additional funds will make it come true


----------



## Zigee

I really need to get a new case, when i recently built my new computer the only case i had was a secondhand one that i got from someone that is in pretty bad condition.

I would like to get the rosewill conqueror. I like the black/blue style, and the side panel has a place where i could put my extra 120mm fan with blue led lights. This will also be a good place to put my OCN applique, as I am waiting to get a proper case to apply it. The added airflow will also cause me less heat when folding. On newegg it is $49.99 with shipping being $19.44.

Link to case: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811147104

EDIT: As the previous case I posted is now unavailable through newegg, I have found another case that will work just as well, and will have almost the same cost at $69.99, with free shipping. It would also provide even better airflow than the previous case, with a 140mm top mounted fan.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811129066


----------



## custommadename

1. nVidia 8400 GS PCI
2. $49.99 + $5.99 shipping
3. I need an 8000+ series nVidia card or an X1K ATI card to do GPU folding. My always-on folding Pentium M desktop only has 3 PCI slots, and the cheapest folding PCI video card is an 8400 GS. I plan to fill all three slots with video cards, but at least one 8400 GS PCI version would be nice.

Alternative:

1. nVidia 9500 GT PCI
2. $74.99 + $5.99 shipping
3. Same as above, though more costly.


----------



## Puscifer

*1) What piece of gear you are looking for:*
I could really use some more RAM, I'm looking for a 2x2gb kit.
Probably these

*2) How much it costs:*
$106.99 w/ free shipping
*
3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you:*
I'm running Windows 7 with quite a few background apps that always run and I do alot of multitasking and the 2x1gb kit I have now isn't enough. I think that a 4gb kit would greatly improve overall performance but with the recent jump in DDR2 pricing I really can't afford an upgrade.

You guys are so generous lately, you must doing well for yourselves. OCN FTW


----------



## Bradey

hi i am looking at making a dust free system so i don't have to stop and clean my system out i would like $20 for 2 dust filters.
or
i would love to get another 5770 to help with my eyeinfinty setup,

thanks a lot admin


----------



## Xye

TRUE for Â£37 approximately $60 I have a couple of rubbish fans i can stick on in push pull configuration until i get my act together for some others. (not until i stop being a student though )

Increased PPD from higher overclock! (have been limited by temperature) Also will encourage me to continue my case modding here on OCN.


----------



## Lieutenant_Dan

In,
1) A new motherboard. Probably a used evga x58 or P6t
2) Anything helps. 100-200
3) I need this to get my dormant rig up and running and folding away for 37726


----------



## Bartmasta

1) 4GB DDR3 RAM
2) $150-$200 (depends on the quality of the RAM, and it's expensive here







)
3) My rig has only 2GB of RAM and it's the bottleneck in my rig. I'd love to go DDR3 but I can't afford the RAM and a motherboard. I can get a motherboard by selling my current one + my current RAM but I would have no money for the memory.


----------



## IrDewey

1) 9800 GX2
2) $200
3) One of my folding rigs is running a Q6600, and an HD 2400 Pro GPU. I'd like to add a GPU client to the SMP client on a good system so that I can fold better for good ol' 37726.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

1) 300GB Velociraptor
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-322-_-Product

B)$200

C) This will REALLY help out with my OS performance. I'm already buying another one to put it into RAID. This will hopefully sort out the last of my problems. How will this contribute to OCN? Well, I'll be able to boot to my OS faster allowing me to access and post on OCN faster!


----------



## benjy911

1) Sapphire 5770
2) $210
3) I think my current graphics card is on it's way out, the screen goes black every few hours and I have had to downclock it.


----------



## Fitzbane

1) Media Center Remote for my Desktop

2) $30 --http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16880101003

4) To make my life easier when I am entertaining myself and friends!

Thanks!


----------



## tom.slick

1) A GTS 250
2) about $120
3) it would allow me to contribute more to folding at home


----------



## mind0uT

1) Corsair H50 Cooler
2) about $80
3) This will help me with my temperatures when I overclock my cpu.


----------



## TemporaryUsername

A new 1080p screen. I've been using a 17in 1280x1024 screen for about 4 years now. I run that tiny screen on a 1gb 4870HD, and the power key sticks if I press too hard on it.


----------



## jck

What would I like? hmmmm

1 & 2:

a) 2 basic mid-tower cases (approx. $40 each)
b) 2 decent AM3 mobos (approx. $70 each)
c) 2 power supplies enough to run decent folding cards (500-750W? $40-90 each)
d) 2 decent folding GPUs (8800 series? about $75 each recert'ed)
e) 4x2GB DDR3 modules ($80 each?)

3:
Mine aren't needs. Just wants. Just need certain parts to build more folding rigs.

I have 2 CPUs, hard drives, HSFs, CD/DVD-ROMs, monitors, power cables, UPSes, etc.


----------



## blkdog40

1) I am looking for a new case, which is an Antec Twelve Hundred
2) $178.98 shipped
3) This case will offer better airflow, keeping my goodies nice and cool

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Blue Marker

1.) Asus Xonar D2X
2.) $176.43 shipped
3.) Never had a sound card and thought it would make any media experience more enjoyable.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

1: A mechanical keyboard, this one:

http://elitekeyboards.com/products.p...id=fkbn104mceb

2: $134

3: I've been using rubber dome keyboards forever, after I had the opportunity to do a little typing on one of the Filco keyboards, well, the rest is pretty much self-explanatory - not to mention that the keys on my current board are getting a bit "mushy".

4: Thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## TopazPie

1) a 240 gt

2) 89$
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-451-_-Product

3) My little brothers birthday is soon and i want to get him an ok card so that he can play games. all he has is his on bord crap and can barely play lego star wars D:

*EDIT: i thought of someone who needs comp stuff more*

1)CPU mobo combo

2) about 244$ http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboD...t=Combo.353167

3) my friend really needs this. I already gave him a psu and my bfg 9600. I cant give him anymore stuff. He is a really great friend and he deserves this. His mom just recently got a devorce and he is having a rough time at school. He had to sell his xbox to help his mom pay for her debt. This would cheer him up and make his life that much more tolerable. Sorry for the sob story but this kid deserves it


----------



## t3haxle

1) I am looking for another Sapphire 5770 to run crossfire on my rig.
2) $159.99 from Newegg at the moment.
3) I'll be able to push DirectX11 games to their limits, seeing as this card crossfires like a pro. It'll also help running DX10 games by allowing me to further push settings or FPS.


----------



## HighTensionz

1) WIndows 7 Home 64 Bit, even an OEM?
2) Like $105
3) Because I have to pay the rent devil and my RC of 7 ran out, forcing me to use Ubuntu noooo!


----------



## loony

1. MSI X48C Platinum motherboard
2. $179
3. I have pretty crappy motherboard that won't let me overclock past 2.7ghz which is only a 40mhz increase in speed. Also I would like to crossfire eventually and the X48 would allow me that privelidge.


----------



## Astonished

1) Phenom II x4 920 (AM2+)
2) $155.99
3) I currently have an old Athlon x2 5600+, that will be bottlenecked when i eventually get a 5850. I need the AM2+ version because I cannot afford a new AM3 MB







Mom's got surgery for colon cancer, so i'm not asking for money from my parents.


----------



## slothfish

I need a GPU to fold with

It will cost about $150

Because my roommate doesn't have a PC and I've been building him a surprise system for several months now but can't afford a GPU. If I win this I can afford to buy a good GPU for his system to fold on.


----------



## killerhz

nothing needed just wanted to bump to all the awesome OCN users.


----------



## Munkypoo7

1) 2x Sony Optiarc SATA DVD-Burners
2) ~$65 Shipper from Newegg / Zipzoomfly
3) Why...? Well its selfish buttttt... well, both of my drives have been dead for the better part of two months, and haven't had any positive gain in the money department >_>

Thanks for the chance


----------



## Vexx21322

1) Logitech g500
2) ~65-70 at newegg
3) my current mouse is dying and I really need a new mouse. This one that I have don't click sometimes, will randomly stop working, and autoclicks, even when I'm not touching it.


----------



## battlescars

1) Dell 20.1 inch 4.3 Monitor
2) about $120 at Staples.com
3) I recently purchased a 5770 and I really want to make the most of my video card by going 3 panel gaming setup via Eyefinity. I already own 2 Dell 20.1 inch monitors.


----------



## linkin93

1) I am looking for a Core 2 Quad Q9400

2) $229.00 Australian Dollars ( http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...oducts_id=7963 )

3) OVERCLOCKING IT TO THE MAX! It will also complete my gaming rig!

If i win, well, I'll have a Q9400


----------



## Sk8rSeth

1) AMD Phenom X4 9850 CPU
2) its around $110
3) because im battling with my rig right now here and having no job and being a college student, parts are very hard to come by. as of right now i have no PC and im using my friends $hitty laptop that hardly loads this page haha

ill b prayin i get this prize i reaalllyyy need it. thanx guys for the oppurtunity!


----------



## ferhat

1) Kingston SNV425-S2/64GB
2) around 200$
3) because i got an slow hdd and im using it like 4 years i think so its time to renew it


----------



## Freakn

1) Ram, Ram, and please god a bit more RAM.
2) $65 from http://www.umart.com.au
Corsair DDR2 Twin2X (2048MB Kit) 240-pin XMS2-6400(2X1024MB)
3) Because it's whats holding me back and family matters are holding me back from any upgrades for a long time

Thanks anyway


----------



## petenma

1) Antec 300 case
2) About 75$ (after conversion)
3) I'm starting a build of a gaming/folding rig so I need a smart case with excellent airflow to keep the whole lot cool


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

1) EK Supreme LT + D5 Vario if i'm allowed two (still under $250), if not, i would LOVE a G.Skill Falcon II 64GB SSD
2) $193.65 (or $245 for the SSD)*AUD*
3) Along with my custom made horizontal volenti cooler, it should keep my load temps at ambient and allow me to get this Q6600 to 3.6GHz! Of course, i will also post an extensive build log/discussion of it









if the SSD, well, of course it will decrease boot and loading times, increase task responsiveness and general "snappiness" of my system.

ed: if i win i'll also give my S1283 away as a freebie


----------



## Sangko

I really want a custom watercooling loop for my main system. I'm in the Philippines so parts are impossible if not extremely expensive I'm hoping for a Swiftech Kit, the 240 dollar one. Just that.









1) Swiftech H20-220-APEX ULTIMA CPU Liquid Cooling Kit w/ Apogee XT
2) US$ 239.95
3) Well, a custom water cooling loop has always been a dream of mine. Unfortunately, kits like these would fall in the 300 to 400 dollar range where I'm from (maybe more depending on the person selling and how much mark-up they're putting on it) and no stores carry it. I'd be willing to add some cash for the shipping. Considering how hot it is in the Philippines, I'd be happy to further cool my system and maybe get some good overclocks The Thermaltake system I have works fine for stock and mild overclocks, it isn't really cutting it at the higher end of the oc spectrum). Finally, it would be a nice present considering I really don't normally celebrate my birthday so I figured what the heck, might as well take a shot at it.


----------



## princeofkolkata

1.)Cooler Master Storm Scout SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Mid Tower Computer Casehttp://techshop.in/store/product_inf...oducts_id=4060+Cooler Master Hyper N 520 RR-920-N520-GP CPU Coolerhttp://techshop.in/store/product_inf...oducts_id=3356
2.)U$ 200
3.)i can finish my performance setup to start folding for ocn.
Thankx guyz..........


----------



## flightsimnerd

1) Antec Truepower New 750W Modular Power Supply
2) $145 at ncix
3) My PSU died







And have no cash to spend on it after spending it on school garbage.

Thanks for the oppurunity!


----------



## Arbiter419

I'm looking to buy a netbook, but it's really difficult to save for things because of my flying habit...

Not looking for anything top of the line, entry level really. I'm pursuing a career in professional aviation starting this fall, and my 50lb desktop rig is the farthest thing from portable...a netbook for some web browsing and basic word processing on the go would be absolutely incredible.

Product: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16834152142
Cost: $299.99 shipped to my front door.

Thank you so much for the opportunity.


----------



## feltadox1337

I won in the last one XD, so Im just going to wish everyone the best of luck.


----------



## zl4y3r

1) Heatkiller LT with Backplate & Bitspower GPU Block for ATI 5850/5870
2) $203.65 at performance-pcs
3) I'm on the Intel Stock cooler, so yeah, you get the idea.

Thanks.


----------



## DennisC

1. 680i or 780i (for recovering data on my RAID0 drives)
2. $80-$110 Used?
3. My motherboard died with the -- error 2 months ago and I haven't had any money in paypal to buy a replacement.







I need a new board so I can start folding for OCN again.


----------



## Jocelyn84

1) Lian Li PC-60FNWX or PC-7FNWX case
2) Not sure yet as its not out until 4/20
3) I need an aluminum case so I'm able to move it.


----------



## Blast

1.) Crosshair III
2.) 199.99 (+8.50) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...rosshair%20iii
3.) When i get the money for my cooling supplies, this would be a great benefit in the sense that I will only need one water cooling block instead of a series of them. Also, I feel i will get better overclocks with the crosshair iii than with my m4a79 deluxe (which I will give to my dad, as he is in desperate need of a mobo/cpu upgrade).


----------



## fordy314

1) Cooler Master Storm Scout
2) Currently $79.99 on newegg. CASE
3) I've never really been able to build my own computer, only help friends out. My birthday is in march and im hoping to build but i dont know if ill have the money for it. The case is definitely not the most expensive thing on my list, but im sure 80 bucks for a case would make a HUGE difference for me. 
Thanks.


----------



## Benladesh

1) Logitech G19 Black

2) $218.98 CAD Here

3) I've had my keyboard since my Win 98. It's old, it's dirty and needs to be changed. I've been trying to save for a g19 keyboard but have failed to do so with University and such.


----------



## Suit Up

1) Auzentech X-Fi Forte 7.1 Soundcard

2) $224 AUS (~$200 US)

3) I can upgrade from my 'meh' onboard sound and put my new Audiotechnica AD700 headphones to proper use! Then I can hear enemies sneaking up on me in games. This upgrade will prolong my life!


----------



## 87dtna

I really want a 5770.

$159.99 at newegg right now-

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814102858

My 8800gts is getting older and I have to turn off AA/AF to get the FPS I want. Plus I really want to try eyefinity!


----------



## Narynan

Looking to get an X58 based board , an i7 920 and ddr3.

There is alot of over clocking out there to do, and someone is going to need to do it. My older 775 and ddr setup would be reposted here on Overclock.net for the community to devour.

And two will pretty much cover the cpu and the part off would cover the rest, give or take.

Thats what I need.


----------



## Wishmaker

I am looking to upgrade my motherboard. The current one does not allow me to cool my CFX setup properly







. The cards have less than 2 cm spacing between.

**sniff, sniff**


----------



## Threefeet

I've been running dual PSUs for months now as I can't afford to buy a proper one to handle my config. I'm living with the fear of it burning out and taking my hardware with it









I think it's also restricting my overclock potential as both PSUs are quite cheap.

A Corsair TX 950w might be the best I have on offer in Ireland.

Runs about 140 euros here (~$190).

If I win I'll give away the smaller of my two PSUs as a freebie.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

1) AMD Athlon II x2 250
2) $64.99
3) I would be able to overclock it more now that I have a new power supply and ordered a new gpu with the last of my money and I would bench and maybe start using HWBot and I would most likely fold under a different name for the fact that I already team fold.


----------



## LinksKitKat

1) 2x2 Gb GSkill
2) I have a little saved just $80 short.
3) This will be the biggest hurdle for me in building my new system, if I got this the mother board would be the only thing left id need


----------



## turbocharged

1) A 80GB HDD and Three (3) OKGEAR 36" SATA II Cables (90-degree to straight connections)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822148231
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16812123173

2) ~$50 including shipping

3) Last week I was working on my computer and was moving some things around when my hand slipped off the component I was holding in place and hit my SATA cable. Since the SATA cables come straight out of the hard drives, pulling straight down on the SATA cable ripped the SATA connection straight off the hard drive rendering it useless. This was one of two drives in a RAID 0 array, so I lost everything in my array. Luckily most of my important stuff was on my storage drive, but I still lost about 8 beer recipes, some homework, and other stuff that I worked hard on. Anyways...I need a new 80GB hard drive and longer SATA cables, so that I can route them so this doesn't happen again.

Here is a picture of how the SATA cable are routed now...not safe for the components apparently and not pretty either. http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho...//ppuser/22349


----------



## LightSol

1) An UPS and speakers
2) UPS costs around 180$ and speakers around 200$
3) My home has constant power outages, so every hardware part in my place is slowly dieing. Some things quicker than others, eg. My speakers which died after just a month of use, so after saving up money for 3 months they just died after a month and the warranty didn't cover it







. So i realized that i need a UPS so i can at least somewhat make my pc safe and allow it to fold in the dangerous times of night.


----------



## Radar

1) ASUS P6T LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX Intel Motherboard
2) $229.99
3) I would love to build a new machine, I just can't afford it all. I want to learn more about overclocking and contribute back to the site. Thanks


----------



## Arkuatic

I could really use some extra cash for memory, I need 100$; getting dominator gt-300 from myself.


----------



## Damir Poljak

Hi, I am looking for some ssd for my system. I costs about $200-250CAD and I need that piece of equipment to boost up my system. I will somehow buy it and I would honestly use your donation so I can buy it in some reasonable time.
Sorry for my broken English, thank you,
---Damir


----------



## JorgyBaby

1) Microsoft Sidewinder X6 Keyboard
2) ~Â£35 (I'll be able to find one slightly cheaper than the link) which is ~$50?
3) I'm currently using an original dell keyboard. Really old and filthy.







Would like this to go with my Sidewinder mouse. Much more comfortable, useful features, looks better and I'll be able to use my PC in the dark with the light up keys









Thanks Admin and OCN!


----------



## harrison

i need a new 1000wat power supply my old one just died now i am SOL


----------



## SmasherBasher

I'm tired of only having a netbook. Parting my system out was a huge mistake. Need hardware!


----------



## xtreme-one

I am looking to build my next gaming rig, with extra money i could buy a better cpu and graphics card.

thanks Admin.


----------



## xHassassin

1. GPU waterblock + Ramsinks
2. 60~80 USD depending on what I can get. 
3. I'll most likely be buying from the OCN marketplace, plus it'll help me OC more to churn out additional PPD and more FPS for the OCN TF2 Team.


----------



## indofulioh

1. EVGA 141-BL-E757-TR
2. 240 Dollars
3. A motherboard would be a solid start to my first computer rig.


----------



## Velathawen

1) Been looking to replace my 8800GT for quite a while, it took a nice dive in performance after I installed those latest nv drivers prior to them being pulled ;(
2) I'm hoping to pick up a new card towards the end of the month, looking to see how the general pricing will be when Fermi hits. Obviously pricing is anyone's guess at this point, but I'm hoping the increased competition will either create new segments or bring down certain existing ones.
3.) I don't really have a preference for ati/nvidia when it comes to gaming performance, but I think the folding performance difference is quite clear at the moment. If I am going to spend a similar sum of money for what appears to be similar performance, may as well get a card that can push out more PPD


----------



## MaCnRYdER

1) I want a Amd Phenom x4 965BE CPU
2)It cost $200 last time I checked on newegg.
3)I need this so I can start my first build and have a whole new computer. Cause right now Im running on a single core cpu (Athon XP 2400) with a agp video card (ATi x1600xt Pro). I need the upgrade badly.


----------



## pcguy5

1. Gigabyte p45-ud3p
2. However much is necessary ($130 on newegg)
3. Would like to overclock an e5200 to it's full potential. it's currently wasting away in a p31 mobo. will post results!!


----------



## corx

1. Cooler Master HAF- 922
2. 140$ here.
3. Hard to live without a case, the comp takes up too much room, I need a case!


----------



## GhostSenshi

1) ASUS Rampage II Extreme LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX Intel Motherboard
2) $359.47 via Newegg w/ shipping
3) I'm on a low budget lately since I now have a car payment and a newborn. I want to be able to rig up a reliable system that will out perform for a long while so any hardcore game that comes out I can handle. I want to hop on the i7 boat and get away from my not so reliable to overclock board.


----------



## acdcmike

1)I need hundreds of pieces but I will settle for an Aqua-Computer Aquastream Water Pump for my water cooling tower.

2)It costs $105 US but with shipping, duty, taxes and brokerage fees it will cost $175.00 - $200.00 USD.

3)It's a vital part to my water cooling system. I would compare it to a human heart in it's importance. Shipping and other associated fees have robbed me from getting vital parts like this that I need. This would be a form of compensation for money that could have been better served.


----------



## col musstard

1) ASUS P7P55D LGA 1156 Intel P55 ATX Intel Motherboard
2) $135 shipped at Newegg
3) I need a motherboard for my slowly moving i5 build


----------



## TheCh3F

Thanks overclock.net

1. GPU DICE/LN2 pot
2. $80-$160
3. I need a GPU pot for some more benching capability. Recently got my toes wet with DICE and am hooked.


----------



## duhasttas

1) Corsair HX850
2) $190
3) My current PSU had a failing fan so I had to replace it. It is now ghetto rigged and is rather unsightly and loud (squealing capacitors fffffffffff). I have a 5970 waiting to be used very soon and I just want to ensure it is functioning to its fullest potential and not have to worry about anything. The PSU is the backbone of the whole system after all!


----------



## MistaBernie

1) A set of 3 Scythe GentleTyphoons (D1225Cs)
2) $62.45 shipped @ Newegg
3) Needed to improve the air flow (and reduce fiancÃ©e aggro due to noise level) in my sig/folding rig.


----------



## defoLinY

1) I'm looking to replace my old Seagate which is causing my shutdown times to be 5+ minutes. 
2) A 1 TB WD Green would cost no more than $80 I believe
3) A green drive would be quiet (as of right now the Seagate is the loudest component in my PC), and reliable

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

1) I'm looking for a better CPU cooler to replace my stock unit.
2) The Corsair H50 looks like a good cooler that will not cover any of my RAM slots. Also it has pretty good review on here and Newegg. It's a total of 79.99 with Free Shipping.
3) I want to push my CPU OC safely. I don't want to take the chance of cooking anything. Plus, the stock cooler can become a bit noisy at High RPM's.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

I'm in dire need of a CPU pot. I've found that I've got a beastly little 920 that simply cannot go any further than the 4.8GHz I've sent it too on water. I need the pot, now in order to approach some REAL HWbot points for OCN.


----------



## Lelin

1) A Core i5 750 processor
2) Around 200$ (it's 220 CAD at ncix)
3) I used to be a gamer and only needed a little e2180 but my needs have completely shifted. I don't game at all anymore, instead, I'm doing a lot of photoshop and starting to use Adobe Premiere. The e2180 is clearly not strong enough for having a nice work flow in these programs. We started our production company, covering events (clubs, bands CD launch, underground bands, dance groups) so it would be really useful for that, my work basically. Also started having a few photography contracts (mostly, pregnant and baby pictures, 1 wedding, 1 nightclub). If it were just me I'd spend all my money in photography gear but at the moment I really need to get my computer up to date to be efficient.

Thanks!


----------



## jetplane48

I would like some cash for a new build and that whole build costs around $600







well, with $500 i could get the:

-HDD
-monitor
-keyboard+mouse
-tim
-dvd burner
-mobo


----------



## MijnWraak

a) 9800GX2 + 1000HX PSU
b) $250: 1000hx will cost $180, minus sale price of 650TX, 9800gx2 can be found for $150.
c) I've only been getting ~700PPD and I would LOVE to help OCN with increased PPD. My main rig is now a media center in the living room, so it gets little use for gaming and idles most of the time. I plan on buying 2 9800gx2's for my rig, but I wouldn't have enough power for a third with my 650tx.

Thanks!

edited above


----------



## Craiga35

Sapphire V1 5770
About $160 probably less by the end of march with the release of Fermi.
This will finally bring my rig from sitting in midrange to high performance, and will be my most powerful GPU to date. And I will throw an old 9500Gt and this 3870 to work folding for OCN.


----------



## zaeric19

a) I want to do another case mod since I got rid of my WC setup and moved from a P182 to an Lian Li A05NB. I bought a few parts from performance-pcs but I cannot afford the other stuff I need to finish modding my case. I want to get 4x Nanoxia FX 120mm fans, a 2x120mm AC Ryan GlowFX green, a 500x500mm AC Ryan Hexx Meshxpanel and some tools for my dremel.

b) All of the stuff would come out to around $135 shipped but I'll take any help I can get, I can pay for some of it but I can't afford all of it right now.

c) I want to add this stuff because I have always wanted to mod my A05NB since I bought it and I have really wanted to do another case mod ever since Project Archetype a couple years ago. This would also greatly improve the airflow in my case and allow me to put my front panel back on (gets too hot with it on right now). I will of course put up a detailed worklog with lots of pictures, hopefully it will give other people ideas or inspire people mod their cases as well.


----------



## AwfulSmokey

1) EVGA 896-P3-1257-AR GeForce GTX 260 Core 216 Superclocked Edition- Video Card
2)$224 at newegg
3)Everyone keeps laughing at me when i say i have a NVidia 9500 GT and I would like them to stop.


----------



## NicksTricks007

Really need to get the pending items off the list for my sig rig. Starting with the CPU. I am looking to get:

1) AMD Phenom II X4 955 C3
2) $160 w/ free shipping








3) Really trying to finish this new build so I can get my business back on track. It sucks having to use my girlfriends laptop all the time.


----------



## chronostorm

1. A 1920x1200 resolution monitor
2. ~$200-250
3. I really want to upgrade my monitor, since when I bought my monitor a few years ago, I was on a really tight budget and ended up buying a cheap one. Now I'd like to get rid of it and upgrade to something better. Also, 1920x1200 resolution is a dying resolution :[


----------



## Famous

*1) What piece of gear you are looking for?*
Im Looking for a New Video Card NVIDIA
*2) How much it costs*
It Cost $189.99 + $7.56 Std. Shipping* 
*3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.*
This Piece of hardware will make a difference to me because, My current 9800GTX+'s Fan just randomly stop and then my card overheats, Therefore if i had a new card this wouldn't happen anymore.

Here is a link to the card i have been wanting.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814133270


----------



## mmparkskier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *donutpirate*


I'd love any amount towards the purchase of a new chair. At the moment, I'm using one that I found on the side of the road that I sanded, painted and reinforced with some new wood from Home Depot. It creeks, it squeaks, it hurts my back and my bum and makes me dread getting sucked into a game since I walk away with some horrid back pain half the time.

I'm not even sure if a chair is considered gear, but it's where I always am when I'm on my rig. Can't believe I forgot about that. Spent all that money on my rig, only to not get a good chair and make me dread using it.

Something like this chair from Office Max.

Cost: $89.99 USD.

Thanks for another great opportunity.

Edit: This is a thread that I started when I finished the chair. It looks good there, but since then the upholstery has come off making it awkward to lean back in, forcing me to slouch unless I want some impossible to remove nails and staples in my back







The bottom has no cushion at all, it's like sitting on a sidewalk. It's just a piece of wood with a thin strip of leather-ish material over it.


Well said and nice job. I need a desk; I am currently using my clothes dresser. I would probably need $20 - $50 for the lumber needed to build one. Or, if I buy one, $40. Perhaps I'll find someone on OCN that's selling one...

BAD luck everybody!


----------



## BMorrisSly

1) ATI 1GB XFX HD 5870 XT, PCI-E 2.0(x16), 5200MHz GDDR5, GPU 865MHz, 1600 Cores, DP/ 2x DL DVI-I/ HDMI
2) Between Â£352.01
3) Benefit for working purposes as well as gaming purposes!


----------



## DJLiquid

Wish list eh?
rad/pump/block
~300.00
Been wanting to go WC for awhile and haven't been able to come up with the money for it.


----------



## OverShocked

Thanks for the chance OCN!

1. I would like to get the Tuniq Tower 120 Extreme.

2. It will cost $55.

3. This will help me because right now i am using an old ccf that has no fan brackets and no mounting bracket. I have it sitting on my i7 held down with a weight, so you can imagine how high the temps get.

Thanks for the chance to win.


----------



## ipod4ever

1) What piece of gear you are looking for
-New Chair, my current one the screw gets loose and I fall backwards all the time.
2) How much it costs
-Maybe 200 at most.
3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.
-Help me do everything better whether it be homework or gaming, I am sick of falling backward all the time haha.


----------



## mr. biggums

1) What piece of gear you are looking for ddr3 memory
2) 100$ should cover it for the most part.
3) looking too build a cheap i3 rig to overclock for awhile.


----------



## ProcessorBeast09

I'm In A New CPU For Overclocking and the rest will go to a GPU upgrade

A New CPU
$200 Shipped
For New Overclockin Levels


----------



## Whyifide

1) What piece of gear you are looking for: S:FLo2 16GB
2) How much it costs: $170
3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.

I don't have an MP3 player/Media player, and all of my music is in FLAC, so I can't use MP3s. If I got one of these, I could actually listen to music outside of my house!


----------



## yakub0

1.) Power Supply
2.) $129.99 shipped
3.) I'm pushing the limits on my 430w thermaltake and I want to be able to xfire another 5770 to fold for OCN. As I am a student I have a lot of extra time my pc can run and fold while i'm at school and would like to make use of it. I need this power supply to xfire and to ensure that my power supply won't die taking my new system out with it









Good luck all


----------



## T120ted

Always love a new case.

1. Case
2. Corsair Obsidian http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-CC800D.../dp/B002JLAU58 $273.99 and $3.99 1 day shipping.
3. Gotta have more room for harddrives and more room for my water.coolng setup. It could always use more air.


----------



## rsfkevski

Needs:

1) Case (CM690-$60 refurb)-Better cooling cause 70ÂºC is too much
2) Gigabyte UD3P - $110 - Help my Quad reach it's full potential
3) ATI 5770 - $150 - For future crossfire potential

Thanks OCN, for the chance at a dream!


----------



## PGoD

1) What piece of gear you are looking for : Cooler Master Sniper Black Chassis
2) How much it costs : $132.41 @ Amazon.com
3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you. : I'm changing the chassis because the chassis I'm currently using is not helping for my overheating problem (GPU is overheating for whatever). It could help my components to have a longer lifetime


----------



## BLADEY

1. Cosmos S
2. 200 bucks US ( = to cost im my country once converted)
3. my case is destroyed, i have my radiator running passively so i get very bad temps, i would love to be able to install my radiotor insdie my case to make my temps bettter so i can fold for ocn on all my water cooled parts.

Good luck to everyone


----------



## eseb1

1) DVD Drive http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16827118030
2)$27.98
3)Current DVD drive does not work 1/2 the time, and is LOUD. Need to replace with new SATA DVD drive.


----------



## Firefly

I'm humble, I could use any upgrade.
I'm currently unemployed , So I wouldn't dream of asking to upgrade my PC.
So Random is good enough for me









Edit: My keyboard is close to dying, It is a wireless Logitech Wave + mouse combo. Replacing that around $60 would be a big improvement.


----------



## CL3P20

1. 30L Dewar
2. $699-899.00
3. Must have for LN benching


----------



## AaronGR

1) SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 5830 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814102878
2) $249.99 
3) I am still using an old EVGA 9800GT, I really want to make an all AMD system and I would like a graphics upgrade. The games I play now are dipping into the low 20s and some are even unplayable. I have even tried to overclock my video card but does not seem to help with performance.


----------



## bucdan

1.Western Digital 2x1tb raid 1 for storage
2.~$100 each
3. It'll be nice to step up my storage as i have a 160gb drive for the OS and another 160gb drive for the storage. I end up having to move things either to my primary drive or delete it, and that's the dilemma on my end, i have alot of family photos and videos where i do not want to delete for the sake of the files i want to store, so i end up having to push it to my primary drive where itll clutter there, and as the photo storage packs up, i have less room to store forcing me to store on my primary drive, and when things are full there, i end up having to format the primary drive... it sucks, i cant hold on to my stuff without having to move it out for pictures.


----------



## bobdragster

I just need a cheap GPU! I'm not trying to break records with it... I just want something that works.

*1. What I want:*
A graphics card that will take care of what I do with little frustration, as well as not needing a power supply connection because I only have a 350w, and it has no GPU connectors. I have my eye on this HD4650

*2. How much is it?*
The Biostar HD4650 I'm looking at is currently $49.99+shipping from newegg.com.

*3. Why will it make a difference?*
It's exactly what I need to get my computer to be fully functional for what I want to use it for. Some gaming, movies, and youtube (yeah... my integrated crap can BARELY run youtube videos...). It would be great to have my PC run how I need it to when I get back in school.


----------



## jwpowers5

1. 4gb ddr3 ram (g-skill is preferred) I also could use some fan filters.
2. between $100-150, but anything would help.
3. I have 2gb 1333, but want to fold on linux with vmware while win7 is running so 2gb just won't cut it. Also, my poor case is already getting clogged with dust. Lots of places where I can't clean, so filters are a must within a year.


----------



## ducrider

Well My wish list/Need list is for my son's rig.He is running a BE2300 on a m2n4-sli board.I would like to upgrade him to a better sli board thats a better overclocker and able to hold a better cpu.A tri sli would be great so I can expand his rig further for more folding.I run my Sig and his for my folding efforts.Used 780sli boards are $100 ish and a E8400 is about $120 ish.If I can upgrade him that would also mean I can put together another folding rig or even go to the freebie section with his old mobo and cpu.


----------



## zxo0oxz

Can't remember if I entered this month already. If so sorry for double post.

I want a 5770. I get less than 5000 in 3dmark06. I will finally be able to run new games without them looking worse than older games. Ex Half life2 > mass effect on my card. I Want the Msi Hawk which is $175, but one can be picked up for as cheap as $146 on the egg. Any amount helps though, I have built up a small bit of money for now, which isn't easy in this economy.

Thanks admin, and all of OCN


----------



## Darkice

1 Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit
2 because its way better then Vista
3 I can not afford the upgrade but sure would love too.


----------



## admflameberg

XFX HD5850 since I cant fit another GTX260 even if I could afford it without hitting my Sata plugs that I using.


----------



## xBISHOPx

1. Xonar Essence STX
2. $200+
3. Music is 90% of the reason why I have a computer, I will be investing heavily in some amazing headphones and a good speaker set up and getting this will save me a decent amount and help me in reaching this goal.


----------



## EnzoLT

1) I am actually looking for a game that is so rare. It comes up on ebay from time to time but it goes over how much I can afford to pay for it. The game is System Shock 2 complete with the big box, jewel case, instruction manual.

2) When it comes to ebay as an auction, it hovers around $50 ending bid. There is one store on ebay that sells the complete game for $79.99.

3) I grew up with this game and its probably the game that got me into PC's gaming/hardware and ultimately led me to Electrical Engineering. It has a very big sentimental value for me and I would really love to play it again.


----------



## Frost

1: HT Omega Striker 7.1
2: $89.99 US
3: I would really love to improve the sound quality for my video gaming sessions, for the game's and for my death metal music, need better quality for both.







Saving up for relocation(moving) later this year, so can't spend the extra money.


----------



## Micam93

1. Asus M4A785-M

2. $79.99

3. My motherboard began corrupting all of my data. We need to replace it, but I don't believe I'm able to RMA it. Thus, I need a new motherboard, that I can use with my current hardware, that's still available.


----------



## Lord

1) Ram - Gskill *OR* Corsair

2) $139.99 OR $146.99 + $30 shipping to UAE.

3) Currently I am using my friend's patriot 2x2gb 1333 ddr3 ram which he gave me for sometime to use in my rig (he has total 8gbs 4x2gb, so he gave me two for use until I am able to get my own). Since my new rig cost me more than one month full paycheck i am left with no cash for the ram and won't be able to save enough for the next two months atleast.

Any amount will help me get my own ram


----------



## CrunCher

1) Computer desk
2) 100
3) My current desk is old and nearing the end of its life, and it barely fits my current setup


----------



## RyanBlackn

1) HT Omega 7.1 Sound card
2)$89.99 U.S.
3) I have Logitech Z-5500 speakers and the onboard sound just doesn't do them justice. I plan to use these speakers+my computer for my wedding in a couple months and having a proper sound card would greatly benefit to the music quality at our reception. I currently cannot afford to buy a new sound card because all of our money is being put towards the wedding. Thanks!


----------



## Speedster159

1







A new video card

2







About 500$

3







Well my 6200TC is bottlenecking my sys


----------



## A-Dub

1) What piece of gear you are looking for
I'd love an 80gb+ SSD

2) How much it costs
~$250+

3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.
My sig rig is almost completely upgraded with everything I'd like. The only thing bottlenecking me at this point is my hard drive. I want to become part of the SSD revolution


----------



## Evtron

1) I'm looking at purchasing a 1TB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HDD

2) This item is currently listed around $89.99

3) I would be using this as an external/storage drive as I do not have either! I have a PS3 and a laptop that I use constantly and it is becoming detrimental to my life and my work to have to keep hooking my laptop and PS3 up to my computer via eSATA/Firewire/USB to transfer media/game saves/work files to my PC. With this external drive I would be able to have 1 centrally located storage device for everything to access - oh the joy!!


----------



## Skagi

a) Corsair H50
b) $89.99 (CDN)
c) I want to start overclocking/unlocking. When I tried unlocking my neighbour cores hit 70+... I know this chip is solid, I can feel it. I've never overclocked very far (more than 200mhz) because I've never had an aftermarket cooler. I think its time to start trying!


----------



## echohunter

1. GIGABYTE GA-MA785G-UD3H

COOLER MASTER CM690 II Advanced

2. price- $89.99 and $99.99

3. My current motherboard is not letting me overclock my Phenom II at all, this will help a lot.

Currently I have a very small case that is like 8 years old. So I need a case for this motherboard as well.

If I can get just one of these I will be very happy

Thank you OCN


----------



## Quantum Reality

Well, as of this month I am using a 200 gig IDE hard drive in my Core i5 box (picture linked).

I would like to replace it with a 1.5 TB HD so I can use it for all sorts of fun things; ultimately I want to turn it into a media encoding/gaming box. Budget is ~$120 Canadian for such a drive depending on prevailing pricing and taxes.

http://tinypic.com/r/16mfev/6


----------



## GekzOverlord

Considering everything ive owned ive sold just to meet ends, i will be starting from scratch

as i need a case to start things off (got a nosey daughter so safety first) 
all i want is a Dragonlord K62 (red version) which is just above Â£90 on ebuyer.com


----------



## blooder11181

echohunter
what is the game name from your avatar


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


echohunter
what is the game name from your avatar


MadWorld.


----------



## Sorian

1) The SeaSonic X-750 PSU

2) It's about $180, last time I checked.

3) Well my old and rusty current computer is slowly dying, and the power supply is one of those components that needs to be replaced/upgraded first before I can do anything about it. I've been looking at many different power supplies and finally picked this one out, as it's the cream of the crop and will be able to handle anything I throw at it, and my first attempts at overclocking when I build a computer all by myself for the first time. And since it's gold certified, it will end up paying for itself within four to five years thanks to savings.







The only problem is getting the spare money to afford such a premium supply.


----------



## RonB94GT

Need to replace my old AM2 board with this. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131633 and will need new ram also, possibly a new os as will don't know what Vista is going to do when I upgrade. Anything is helpfull.


----------



## Croft

Man, I've been saving up for Nvidia 3D vision. I tried it out at Fry's, and I fell in love. I'm just a poor college student though, saving up aint going to well. I just need the glasses (I got a good deal on a 120 hz lcd).

Edit: Also wouldn't mind an upgrade to 6GB RAM.


----------



## Kriztoffer

1) Intel X25-M SSD 80GB 2,5", SATA2, read/write speed of up to 250MB/70MB sec, MLC, Gen.2
2) 1850,- NOK @ 315USD
3)I've never had a fast or good storage device. Only slow SATA or IDE disks. Recently one of my Samsung Spinpoint F1 died, so I'm one HDD to short. I'd really like to try a SSD out for my rig. people say they are really fast.


----------



## TheLegend

1. D-Link DNS-323 NAS device
2. $159.99
3. This would allow me to network my home storage and access files on the go from wherever I'm located.


----------



## Aick

1) 650 watt p/s / phenom x4 955
2) i want to say 250
3) i help my parents out a lot, so saving is hard, plus i'm saving for a car, which i desperatly need. the phenom would be what i've dreamed of, the powersupply...well lets jsut say mine fried and i only got to use my GTS250 for 3 days =( it sucks. i bought it in october and its now what...march?


----------



## fssbzz

1)GIGABYTE GA-890XA-UD3 AM3 AMD 790X SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard - Retail
2) $145 shipped
3)ready to OC up coming thuban and post on OCN!!


----------



## Zackd

been saving up for upgrading to an i7 platform, sold my old stuff for extra cash for fund for my new system, but ran short of funds to buy ram for my new build, so my computer is down until i can afford ram.

If i got chosen i'd buy some g.skill tridents ddr3 3x2gb http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231254 cost: $215


----------



## Morphix

1) A new mobo, and some RAM
2) $150-$250
3) I am currently running off of a business edition M3A78-CM board... I can't OC past 2.8ghz without a BSOD, and my system is bottlenecking thanks to the 800mhz RAM i have =[


----------



## SZayat

*1)* Intel Core i5-750 + Xigmatek Balder SD1283
*2)* $244.98
*3)* an i5 would be a nice upgrade from my current stupid 90nm Athlon 64 X2 6400+. I will be able to finish school work quickly, as well as, run [email protected] app 24/7 in an efficient manner. Xigmatek Balder cooler obviously will allow me to overclock i5 to push performance even further. Cheers


----------



## Liighthead

1) a 9800gt
2) about $130
3)







my 9400 is dieing and just dies sometimes....


----------



## H3||scr3am

I'd like to enter this month, as I've found my PC is finally starting to show it's age and it may be time to upgrade.

1) What piece of gear you are looking for:

I'm looking at a DX11 enabled card, specifically the nvidia GTX480 dependant on the price, and nvidia because of the folding boost of CUDA.

2) How much it costs:

EDIT: Pricing reveals that the cards are $499.

Prices are still all speculation, and nothing is concrete yet. But it will most definitely be more then the $250 prizes, which is fine, I'm just looking for some money to aid in the acquisition.

3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.

Well as he Gameserver Czar/Overlord I need to have a fairly up to date gaming rig to keep up with all the latest games that our members are asking for, especially those that we support. In this case the issue is BF:BC2, between my rigs, the best GPU I have is my 8800GTX, it's been over volted, over clocked, and water cooled it's entire life, but it just can't keep up any more







It's still a folding champ, but when I threw BF:BC2 at it, it was pretty rough, I'm forced to play on low settings, and with my monitors the res is 1280 x 1024... I recently built a PC for a friend, and it was an i7 build with a GTX 275, I got to play BF:BC2 on that, and the difference was immediate







I'm going to try and reformat my PC, upgrade to Windows 7, and get some new widescreen monitors, but I'm still waiting on i9... I could really use the $250 Dollars to help in the purchase of a new Video card, hopefully the GTX 480 assuming it's not $1000 CAD over here... And if I do get it when I'm not gaming on it, it will be folding, like all my other GPUs, and with it I'll be able to play nicely with all of our fellow OCN gamers on our new servers, meaning I'll be able to do better in-game moderation. Thereby ensuring that our members will be less prone to team stacking, profanity, racism, and the likes. And of course when I get this card I will bench the crap out of it to earn our team as many HWBot points as possible as well as my own name on HWBot.

Thanks for the chance,

H3||scr3am


----------



## Erick Silver

I cannot recall if I have entered this contest yet or not.

If not then here we go!

4GB kit (2GBx2), Ballistix Tracer 240-pin DIMM (with LEDs), DDR2 PC2-6400 memory module - 126.99

This will greatly improve the speed of my rig while adding a bit of flash to it as well. The PC5400 are just not cutting it anymore.


----------



## Dominant

I would like to build a budget pc

If I got $150 I would probably have enough money together to build a budget desktop.

I would like a desktop so I can have a primary rig for running virtual DJ and Traktor so I can practice DJing without my girlfriends laptop.


----------



## Lieutenant_Dan

1) gtx 470/480
2) dont know yet but anything would help. id need abut 100-150 and i would have enough
3) i want to increase my ppd in [email protected] to about 35k-40k ppd or so, and keep on folding for ol 37726! i would also sellmy old 4890 back into the community


----------



## Tekgun

The first item on my very long upgrade list is the Corsair HX850W ATX PSU.
The price of this in the UK is about Â£138 or $206
This would give my system enough juice so I can go CrossFire, which in turn would make me a very happy chappy








great contest btw.


----------



## AyeYo

Hmmm, let's see...

*1) What piece of gear you are looking for*

I'd like to get a GTS250, nothing crazy, but a huge upgrade from my 8600GT.

*2) How much it costs*

The 1GB versions seem to average about $130, that should be more than sufficient.

*3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.*

Because I need to fold more!! The 250 should get me at least 3x (or more) points than my 8600GT gives me, so I can make the most of out my electricity.


----------



## kurei

A corsair H50
$100 in India retail market
Will give me incentive to invest in a new PSU and finally go for the 4.0 GHz i've been eying

EDIT:

Just bought a new Cooler so just need $115 for the Thermaltake Toughpower XT 750W ATX12V V2.3 80PLUS BRONZE

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817153104

If OCN can just get me the equipment, that would be lovely. Otherwise I'll just add some cash from my pocket and buy it here in India


----------



## Stillhouse

*1) What piece of gear you are looking for*

I've been eyeballing either an Intel X25-M 80GB SSD or a Radeon HD 5770

*2) How much it costs*

$250 for the SSD, $175 for the 5770

*3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.*

The SSD would give a nice boost to my load times and help with gaming performance. I mainly play The Lord of the Rings Online and there's a nifty little program called LOTRO Flashboost that loads the game's textures and meshes onto a USB drive and cuts load times pretty dramatically. Having the SSD would allow met to load Windows and LOTRO and increase their performance.

The video card would get me more to date with GPU tech. LOTRO is getting a DX11 update in the near future and having a capable card to take advantage of that would be awsome.

I love my 8800GT SLI, but for the most part it tends to be overkill for what I play, and these dual cards throw out a lot of heat, which can be a problem in the hot South Texas summer.


----------



## Iggy0828

I would like to upgrade my motherboard and RAM to DDR3. This combo will make my rig more future proof and will allow me to crossfire when I upgrade the video card.

The combo from newegg is $245 shipped.

Thanks


----------



## the_xpert

1) Nintendo Wii from an OCN member
2) 200
3) I want a wii so that I can play games with all of my friends who have wii's instead of PS3s. I also want to download a bunch of nostalgic games from NES/SNES on the wii to play on my 58" Plasma









Thanks admin!


----------



## Duesco

1. An AMD Athlon X4 630.
2. $99 and free shipping from teh Newegg.
3. I will, at long last, finally be able to afford the motherboard I have so dearly wanted. I would just really like a decent, inexpensive quad-core to drop in that new board. I'm not gonna go overboard and ask for a Phenom II; I don't need it. The Athlon X4 630 would be perfect for my needs.


----------



## fatmario

1) Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" SATA 3.0Gb/s Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

2) $99.99

3) My current hard drive set up almost out of space i need new hard drive badly.


----------



## IamWedge

More Ram.
http://www.memory4less.com/m4l_itemd...namitedata.com
Cost $187.58
I use alot of Memory intensive programs. A little more ram would really help me out.

Thanks Admin


----------



## fajita123

1) A second GTS 250

2) $159.49 CAD (http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...-439-_-Product)

3) It will enable me to play new games coming out with much better frame rates than I currently achieve. Also will help improve my folding (that I just started, but intend to continue doing for a long time).

Thanks for this opportunity!


----------



## Wasting Away

1) Swiftech Apogee XT CPU Waterblock
2) $75 USD from sidewinders, $76 USD from jab-tech
3) my fuzion v1 is a little outdated and I need something that will make my cpu chilly enough to oc it some in my new cm690 I modded







(Plus I bought an acrylic top for my Fuzion which ended up being a waste of 20 bucks because it was a peice of crap)


----------



## Chopxsticks

1) What piece of gear you are looking for
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...011&Tpk=HX850W

2) How much it costs
only need $100

3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.
my psu wont support crossfire


----------



## jacobroufa

sata dvd-rw
~$25 USD
This way I'll have all SATA devices and can finally retire the IDE that's slowly dying on me. (bad burns 1 out of every 8-9)


----------



## canadianpanda

1. LIAN LI Lancool PC-K62
2. 110.00 shipping included.

*3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.*
Long story short, I was in a moving accident and the trailer flipped on the highway and my pc flew 30 - 60 feet in the air while I watched from a truck on its side.








- This case is much needed and I as a student can not afford to replace it. Luckily I had enough money saved to buy everything but a case.

Thanks


----------



## Bikkit

1. I guess I need a decent aftermarket cooler. The one I've currently got is ugly and under performing. Maybe a TRUE or a Ninja.

2. Â£50

3. Self esteem, bragging rights etc etc. Plus I'd really like to push my processor past 4GHz. I get BSODs everytime I go above 3.96GHz (which is really annoying).


----------



## JDMfanatic

1) What piece of gear you are looking for
Cooler Master HAF922

2) How much it costs
80$ Refurbished

3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.
To be completely honest I want this case for a first mod project. It would make a difference to me because it would help me get started into the case modding community that I otherwise wouldn't have enough cash to get into.


----------



## ClintSutton11

1: New EVGA motherboard

2: $160 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813188054

3: Accidentally purchased the wrong one which only supports up to 1333 mhz RAM (mine is all 1600) and doesn't allow me to overclock







No overclocking mobo on overclock.net. I should be kicked off


----------



## lethal0wnage316

1) 2 Gig ram Link here from Newegg
2) $51.99
3) I would really enjoy this so that after my birthday( In 12 days) I can make the jump to Windows 7 and use the new HD 5770's dx11 that i am getting.

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## angrysasquatch

1) ATI 5870

2) $400

3) make games go more faster. Want more fps in crysis and shattered horizon, and want to see some dx11 glory in call of pripyat and also bfbc2 when it comes in


----------



## antmiu2

1) What piece of gear you are looking for
2) How much it costs
3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.

1) i want a hd 5770 video card
2) about 160$ shipped
3) its what i really wanna upgrade in my system to game decently but i have no money for it


----------



## DragonLotus

This might be a bit cliche but the gear I need is a ssd. 64 GB maybe or large enough to hold an OS. I never win contests so I won't be expecting to win since ssd aren't a crucial component.

1. An SSD large enough to hold an OS. Currenly looking at a Kingston v series drive or a Crucial drive.
2. The kingston vseries drive is 149.99 without shipping. A V+ series is 199.99







. The crucial drive is 189.99 atm on newegg. Original price is 229.99.
3. Its an SSD. speedy fast. I intend to install me OS on it and use my current drive as storage. Even if it doesnt have a lot o space left. I am going to slowly upgrade my parts to an i7 920. I will obtain parts over a period of time and once with the i7 i will be able to fold more with the i7. Once i have the i7 i will also be able to get a new mobo which will allow me to sli which means more folding. But with an ssd i feel that this is an optional item but if i can start now i might be able to raid more ssd together for some really fast speeds. But I'm kinda low on cash so I am dreaming big.

Then with the excess money I can buy a Megahalems or VenemousX









EDIT:
I found a deal with a motherboard that I would like to buy. The SSD is 60 dollars off and 20 MIR. Totaling up as $159 for the SSD (originally 239). The ssd is OCZ Agility Series OCZSSD2-1AGT60G. Might not be the best SSD out there but hey, at least its on sale.


----------



## ferhat

1) Kingston SNV425-S2/64GB
2) around 200$
3) because i got an slow hdd and im using it like 4 years i think so its time to renew it


----------



## FtW 420

I posted my wish in the February thread here: http://www.overclock.net/8508182-post354.html

Instead of admin telling me I was a winner, another member pm'd me & said I was a winner, he had the item I was wishing for & he wasn't using it.
I gave him my shipping addy & today it is here, the ln2/DICE pot I wanted.

*The wish thread really works, not just because admin at OCN is awesome, but the members here are the greatest!!*

I hope this idea of members helping members in here can keep rolling.
I don't know if he wanted to be anonymous, but how can I not say that piff james is THE MAN. Great idea bro, & I can't thank you enough.


----------



## BNT

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814102824
My current video card is a major factor in not being able to play most games.


----------



## mega_option101

Please accept this as my entry








Custom Phase Change Unit.
~$250 (I'll cover the rest







)
I have given it much thought, and in order for me to constantly bench (without having to wait until the summer for weather conditions) a phase change unit would be the best thing for me and my budget to obtain sub-zero temperatures ideal for overclocking and breaking world records. The reason behind having to wait for the weather is due to the fact that DICE benching is very toxic, and must be handled in a well ventilated room. Unfortunately, coming from up north (Canada), doing this in the Winter season is simply not an option as the temperatures are just too cold for anyone to stay outside for long periods of time, let allow bench for hours. A Phase Change Unit would permit me to reach sub-zero temperatures without having to worry about toxic fumes (well ventilated area not needed) or what time of year it is (Winter/Summer).

*Q: How you plan on contributing back to the community with your new gear?*

*A:* I have been submitting my benchmarks through HWBot for Team Overclock.net since I became a member here. I am now currently Team Captain and ranked 24th of 581 for Team Overclock.net and 18th in Canada. A Phase Change Unit would definitively open more doors for me to bench and submit more benchmarks for Team Overclock.net without having to wait until a specific time of year. In doing so, this would also benefit Team Overclock.net in bringing in more points (effectively increasing our current rank of 32nd in the world as a Team).

There are also other ways in which I plan to give back to Overclock.net for giving me this opportunity to really push our Community to new limits in the overclocking world! *Namely*, I propose starting a Benchmarking Focus Group with some of our team's top ranked members (on HWBot). The idea is similar in concept to the Folding Focus Group, in that it will be a private section for us teammates to discuss tweaks on how to improve our own benchmarks and how to push our team into the top! With this information, we will be able to bring this to the rest of Overclock.net's Benchmarking community!

I would also like to take this time to shine some light on our teammates (who have been supporting Team Overclock.net from day one, and keep continuing to do so by submitting benchmarks).

To whom a huge, Thank you is in order!


----------



## alltoasters

1) What piece of gear you are looking for
2) How much it costs
3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.

1. some new decent ddr2 ram (possably 1066)
2. Â£80 ish ($121)
3.i only have 2gb of really slow ram, i want to be able to overclock some more and give win7 a go. i cant buy new ram because ram prices are stupidly high, i have no money and i cant work for many reasons. my ram is one of the slowest and oldest parts of the pc and its time it got upgraded.


----------



## Mr. Stroker

1) 64gb ssd http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...0848&name=64GB
2) About $159 usd
3) My boot time sucks and tf2 takes forever to load. Overall it would speed up my rig more than anything else.


----------



## Toonshorty

1) XFX HD 5770 XXX
2) $174.99
3) So I can play Call of Duty 4 with a frame rate above 30fps (0xAA), current card drops to 10fps with 2xAA at 1680x1050.

I was hoping for an HD 5830 but they're $259.99 ($9.99 over budget)


----------



## TFB

I would like to get some more hard drives for a RAID 0

Since I already have a 750GB Caviar Black, I would need another drive.

The drive costs 79.99 from NewEgg.

This would increase my read/write times. It would also be my first foray into arrays.

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected]

1.Asus HD5850
2.Â£220
3.I sold mt GTX260 because I needed money for school and now I have no GPU.


----------



## Toonshorty

[email protected]

It needs to be under $250, not Â£250. I almost made the same mistake









So HD 5770 or 5830 is your only choice.


----------



## GapTroll

1) AMD Phenom II x4 965 BE
2) 190.99 + .99 shipping
3) When I installed my CPU fan the thermal paste AMD supplied had literally GLUED itself to the base of the fan. I gave one quick tug and off came the fan...with CPU attatched. It had also removed several pins. This causes my system to be very unstable and sometimes an entire core goes MIA! I also get random BSOD. This CPU would more than meet my needs, as I can afford maybe $200 myself after saving up for a year (enough for DDR3 RAM + Mobo).

Thanks!


----------



## Drake.L

1. AM3 Motherboard
2. $140. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128416
3. I would like this motherboard so that I can finally get a decent overclock on my CPU because the current motherboard I am using has very little overclocking features. Getting this motherboard would allow me to overclock more which I would like to do but can't due to the motherboard that I am using right now.


----------



## R1P5AW

1. WC goodies
2. $230 Pump, GTZ, Radiator
3. So I can OVERCLOCK further-This would be incredible!!

Thanks and good luck to all wishers!


----------



## merple

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


I posted my wish in the February thread here: http://www.overclock.net/8508182-post354.html

Instead of admin telling me I was a winner, another member pm'd me & said I was a winner, he had the item I was wishing for & he wasn't using it.
I gave him my shipping addy & today it is here, the ln2/DICE pot I wanted.

*The wish thread really works, not just because admin at OCN is awesome, but the members here are the greatest!!*

I hope this idea of members helping members in here can keep rolling.
I don't know if he wanted to be anonymous, but how can I not say that piff james is THE MAN. Great idea bro, & I can't thank you enough.


















This is awesome, props to that guy.


----------



## Lunatic721

1) A GTS 250
2) $100
3) Playing BF:BC2 on my cards is pretty bad...


----------



## Cook2139

1)EVGA P55 FTW SLI 132 motherboard
2)214.99
3) Because my current motherboard's bios options is locked up some how so i cant put my hard drives in raid 0 making it impossible without buying an SSD to get my boot up times faster


----------



## SuppA-SnipA

1 - 1333Mhz DDR3 RAM, undecided on manufacturer.
2 - $150, since RAM prices have gone up a bit, this can get great RAM with low timings








3 - I'm getting an AM3 board soon from a friend, and it will need 2x2GB sticks.


----------



## Tr1ggrhappym0nk

1) intel x25-m 80gb ssd
2) 219.99
3) amazing load times would be amazing

Ignoring the fact that i'm on a pos hp keyboard since my g15 died lol. Performance > looking pretty


----------



## PizzaMan

1. Heatkiller CPU block
2. $83 shipped with backplate
3. My currant block is horrible. The base is really thin and temps spike really bad. Having a hard time getting above 4.5Ghz on bench runs. Need more HWbot points.


----------



## silveram

1) Intel X-25M 80GB SSD
2) $219.99
3) I really wanna see lightning fast boots and I also wanna see how fast IDE's(eg. Netbeans, Mircosoft Visual Studio) load with an SSD


----------



## Powelly

1) A Netgear ReadyNas Duo
2)$189.99 after rebate
3) I'll be moving out shortly with a few mates from school; thus I am looking at a relatively inexpensive way of storing all our data in a safe, central location on the network that has minimal power consumption. I feel this solution is _perfect_!


----------



## garricktlee

1) Logitech G15
2) $89.99
3) I've been using an e machine keyboard for the last 8 years, and LCD display would be awesome so i can quit using task manager to watch my cpu usage, i find it entertaining.

Never mind on that, got myself a Filco Mechanical =D

But i would still like
1)128GB+ SSD
2)$250+
3)Need a place to save all these memories i've shot + Faster everything? its a Win win!


----------



## Narynan

1) Logitech Illuminted Keybord
2) 79.49 on newegg.
3) I work t night. Extr lights mke my desk hppy. lso becuse the /-\\ button went out on my Logitech G11. Coinsidering how much I FPS, this hs needlessly becme huge pin in the ss. Remping ll my keys to ESDF nd relted buttons mens that relod is T.

Needless to sy this is lot of fun.

F U Grmmer Police. hh


----------



## Powelly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *garricktlee* 
1) Logitech G15
2) $89.99
3) I've been using an e machine keyboard for the last 8 years, and LCD display would be awesome so i can quit using task manager to watch my cpu usage, i find it entertaining.

Couldn't help but contribute, the built in LCD function on Everest is AWESOME! Good luck


----------



## dasparx

1)Geforce GTS250
2) $110-120
3) I have been stuck on this second-hand hd2900XT for ages, this gts250 would help alot to play newer games on bette resolutions, and would give me alot PPD when i'm folding.
(my 2900XT crashes when im folding on it)


----------



## redhat_ownage

1) some low voltage 2x2gb gskill DDR2 memory that can do 1100-1200mhz
2) $100-$150
3) my current ram is 2x512mb pc2-9600 with D9GKX that die fairly quickly at their rated voltage. so I'm a bit worried about running them over 1200mhz for more than 30 minutes at a time.


----------



## Ovlovian

1) I'd love to upgrade my 9600gt to a 5770 or 5850. Moving to 1920x1080 has shown its limits.
2) Price 150-310; However, I really just need any financial help to obtain a new card. Even if I only obtain partial help towards it. 
3) This being said, I would gladly gift off my 9600gt (Faithfully able to run 750/1050) to another needy Overclocker to spread the love around. Somebody running lower resolutions would surely love it. I know I do. I've gone through the other hopeful contestants and noticed quite a few that would reap the benefits from upgrading to my card.

I would send my card to any of the following 
Quote:



Originally Posted by *whe3ls*


1


 or 
Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jplaz*


2


 or 
Quote:



Originally Posted by *adizz*


3


 or 
Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbarry*


4


 or 
Quote:



Originally Posted by *5ILVgeARX*


5


 or 
Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nburnes*


6


 or 
Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grobinov*


7


 or 
Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigpoppaFrary*


8


 or 
Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigpoppaFrary*


8


 or 
Quote:



Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*


9


 or 
Quote:



Originally Posted by *aSilva*


*10

*
*
*
*
**
or 
Quote:



Originally Posted by EpicToast


11


 or 
Quote:



Originally Posted by Danny_B


12


 or 
Quote:



Originally Posted by zxo0oxz


13


 or 
Quote:



Originally Posted by voodoo71


14.


 and that's just to page 36. Some of these people need it more than others.

Sorry for the huge post; trying to do some of the leg work for you and make my case.*


----------



## Chunkylad

Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit, would like to upgrade from Vista as Vista is giving me slow performance and is just generally unfriendly to customization. I also do not have an install disk with an operating system for Vista and would like to reformat my hard drives for maintenance reasons.
It costs around $300 on Newegg


----------



## bob808

1. another watercool block for a Ge-Force 295 referance card (about $150) and another bfg geforce 295 (about $425)
2. about $550 total
3. Its the final upgrade that I'd like to do. Two watercooled, overclocked bfg 295's in quad sli should make quite a differance in framrates on a 30" 2560x1600 monitor in even the most demanding games for quite some time


----------



## Vicarious

1) Thermalright Venomous-X
2) $60
3) I have an i7 860 and the temps hit over 95c on stock speed and cooling during Prime95, and climb over 70c on light gaming. I want to overclock and with summer soon approaching I need better cooling, but the cooler plus two decent fans is going to run almost $100. If I could be gifted the cooler I wouldn't have any reservation is spending $40 for some bada$$ fans to go along with it so I can game in the summer!


----------



## Ecochamp

1) a Thermalright Venomous X heatsink and 2x 120mm yate loons
2) $80
3) Wanting to overclock system for folding, currently folding for the OCN team with stock fan and heatsink


----------



## mark $

1) A 5850, preferably asus or sapphire.
2) 300 on newegg, will greatly appreciate anything that could help front some of that cost.
3) Will fold on it if they ever end up supporting 5000 series.


----------



## chatch15117

1. 
Black sleeving kit.

AcoustiPack Ultimate

2. $70 + shipping. = $100?

3. All I have left for my build is cable sleeving, and noise reduction(acoustipack). It will mean a lot to finish getting all the parts. I bought an H50 and more fans on Friday. BTW my birthday is tomorrow







.


----------



## FearSC549

1.Need a new CPU and motherboard(Core i3 with a ASUS H55 mobo) be

2.http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131623 $110
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819115222 $125

$235

3. I'm still running a Pentium D with an Intel p945 chipset(both are 5 year old tech)


----------



## burton560

1) WD 64GB SSD
2) $249.99
3) My system could you faster and more reliable storage with better power saving


----------



## startekee

1)1366 Motherboard
2)Around $200, I'll buy it used from someone on here
3)I just bought an i7 and I don't have a motherboard for it


----------



## hitoriko

1) What piece of gear you are looking for:

Well i really need a computer case a CM690 II Adv. i've been using the same case for 5yrs and its a pretty useless case, not only are the panels missing and/or damaged there is little to no space for upgrades that i want/need to keep my O/C dreams afloat.

OR

a nice new power supply so i can use my old GTS250 card for Physx







and install alot more fans!
the one i have in mind is a Antec CP-850 CPX 850W

2) How much it costs

Case: $150 Australian + Post LINK

PSU: $179 + Post LINK

3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.

To begin with i just got married at the age of 23 (yeh im still a kid) and between the wedding, the house and all the other bills i've not been able to spend alot on my PC and hence its in need of a big upgrade but with very little money to work with this would make all the difference not only can i finally get my machine to a level that im happy with and not be embrassed to take to LAN parties and Comps, also it would make my desk look that much cleaner and over all give me that warm fussy feeling inside


----------



## Deathclaw

1) What piece of gear you are looking for

AMD Phenom II 955 BE

2) How much it costs

163,31 â‚¬ ~ $228
http://www.sestavi.si/index.php/item/display/3926

3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.

It will make a huge difference over my current Athlon II 240, and i will be able to use my Radeon 5850 properly, this way it won't be bottlenecked by weak CPU. Also,my brother comes to use my PC when he needs to work on a project or something and he usually comes here and lets it run for hours so that time would decrease with new CPU.
Actually my PC is a workstation which ain't actually a workstation but just ordinary PC for most people.
So, finally, I could stop looking for new components and say that my PC is complete, and dedicate my whole soul and body to study for exams at my college.


----------



## fastsite

I need a true water cooler it cost about $100 - 150 so i can continue to overclock my cpu and unbottle neck my 5870









thanks, Zac


----------



## slothfish

1) I need a GPU

2)$150

3)It is primarily for a surprise computer I am building for my roommate (who is currently PC-less), but also to up my PPD in [email protected]


----------



## kinganu123

1) Bloodrage GTI (motherboard)
2) $235
3) TO GET MY FIRST BUILD WORKING!!! My dad has totally given up on funding me because the past two motherboards I got were faulty (they were two different types). However, I've heard that the Bloodrage GTI can't go wrong, so I'm hoping to please my dad when I can finally get my computer up and running.


----------



## king_play334

1366 Motherboard.
$350-$450, but $250 will help sum up costs.
I need new hardware becuase i'd like to benchmark more often with better hardware and since my birthday is on the 30th i can probably build a new rig with all the money i get. Then once my new rig is built i'll give my uncle my current sig rig.


----------



## InF3Rnus

5770 or 5830

Reasoning: My 8800gt is a true warrior, it has survived 3 years of harsh gaming experience, but it is time for it to move on for it is slow. A new DX11 GPU would make my machine a whole lot faster as far as recent games go and have yet to see Crysis run even the slightest bit faster then 20fps... I want to watch the CE2 engine cry







. That is all.


----------



## Pavo

cpu water block, pump, rad

around 250$ would go a long way for my first wc, cpu only loop using a t line instead of reservoir

couldn't afford a water cooling solution when I built my rig so been saving up for it and well this would finish it off and let me hit 4 ghz and maybe a little more

thx for the promos and contests like you need to give us more reasons to come here but by no means think that I'm complaining !!!


----------



## BrujahTweeder

1) Gear needed: Dependable PSU http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817256012
Decent gaming GPU http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814125238

2)Price: roughly 200 shipped new, considerably less through people here.

3) Importance: My wife and I are both avid gamers, in fact we met from across the Atlantic while playing Anarchy Online together, myself from Ohio and my wife being from Finland. Lately we haven't been able to game together anymore due to our secondary computer taking a turn for the worse. We have children and aren't the type to go out, so the parts listed above will allow us to resume the hobby we love and play together again, after the little ones are in bed.


----------



## Thedark1337

I have been upgrading too much that i have neglected my computer. Its not fast enough anymore, wish i had the money to upgrade to an i7


----------



## Byakuya

Hmm...

1) A new PSU! ( Corsair VX550W )
2) 87.90 €
3) Well, my current one is really old and it doesnt even fit properly in my Antec 900 case, because of my soundcard. Getting tired of having the PSU hanging halfway out of my case :/


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I want:

1. Sapphire 5850
2. ~$300
3. It will let me fold much more efficiently and I can enjoy Bad Company 2, which runs pretty weak for my taste on an 8800.


----------



## Yunus

Please accept this as my entry,

A) Any piece of hardware that will help me have a better pc.
B) Any cash amount doesn't matter
C)Well I got a Hp desktop, and I really need an upgrade. I want to start doing some serious gaming or better then what I could done back then. I love computers and im going to go into computer enginnering, but it really stinks when you have a bad pc. I cant work because of school, so im trying to save up my money. Im interested in Amd the cheaper builds, they are your bang for your buck. I will try fold with my new pc,and I will give benchmarks of games such as Cod6, Left for Dead, HoN, and other games. I could also help other OCN members with their builds.


----------



## cl04k3d

1) I am looking to purchase a 1000hx power supply.
2) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...rsair%201000HX 234$
3) I am looking to add a few more upgrades to my pc. Planning to get a new fermi video card now that I got my student loans paid off, and add an additional one in the future after the prices drop. I'm Also looking to get a new mobo eventually 2 SSDs. My 880w Hiper psu has done a good job so far but It just has to go as I don't think it would be able to handle new cards and ssds. It's about that time to let it go anyways.

Thanks Admin!


----------



## BlakHart

1.Antec 1200, Better Air Cooler (Cooler Master V8 or Megahalem), i7, Gigabyte ex58 mobo and decent DDR3.
2. Total for these parts most likely will be over around $800
3. I'm trying to get my PC as fast and as future-proof as possible before my Daughter is born in July. What I have on the date will be what I have for the next 3 years. Plus I'm dying to try out OCing an i7.


----------



## Gizmo

1) What piece of gear you are looking for
GTX 295 of some sort
2) How much it costs
Varies, plan on buying from marketplace here
3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.


----------



## Monkey92

1) Danger Den Torture Rack
2) $149.99
3) I want this case to go with my soon-to-be done full PSU uni-sleeving. I also want it to prepare for Quakecon (want to have an awesome looking computer).


----------



## gerikoh

1) A 890gx board like the gigabyte one.
2) $140
3) Coz with that, I can easily upgrade the rest of my system, like going ddr3, phenom II X6, and crossfire. With those, i can get higher scores in the benchies, so i can be more competitive here in ocn.


----------



## StormX2

/me Wonders how long this goes for =?


----------



## KoukiFC3S

1.) Kingston 128GB SSD http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-136-_-Product
2.) $279
3.) I could raid0; so I can load bc2 faster online.


----------



## nckid4u

Part # Product Description QtyPriceTotal
ex-tub-606
Bitspower Ultimate G 1/4 Thread 1/2" ID x 3/4" OD Compression Fitting - Matte Black (BP-MBCPF-CC5) 
12$8.95$107.40
ex-tub-628
Bitspower G1/4" Matte Black Rotary 45 Degree G1/4" Adapter (BP-MB45R) 
4$10.99$43.96
ex-res-125
EK-MultiOption 4 Port RES 150 Rev. 2 Liquid Cooling Reservoir 
1$41.95$41.95
ex-tub-503
PrimoChill PrimoFlex PRO LRT Tubing 1/2"ID 3/4"OD with 1/8" Wall - White 
12$2.50$30.00
ex-tub-440
Swiftech 1/2" Brass Remote Fill-port Fitting - Chrome (1/2"FPF-CPB) 
1$9.99$9.99
win-139
Cooler Master ATCS 840 Custom DIY Bolt-On Full LAG Window Kit (407 x 432mm) 
1$49.99$49.99

These are the things I need to complete the rig I will enter in this years' case mod competition. Can't wait to get this mod finished. It's gonna be dope!!!


----------



## Redwoodz

Need motherboard upgrade-because mine is proving to be unhealthy for much overclocking,need a new cooler,and another 5670 for crossfirehttp://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813130249 $99.99 MSI 790xt
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185093 $34.99 Scythe MugenII
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814127477 $109.99 MSI R5670
all for $244.97!
Of course this will allow me to start folding for the team and points for team overclocker.net @hwbot...no one else is gonna crossfire 5760's are they?


----------



## sweffymo

1) Another 4890 Toxic

2) ~$180 (USD)

3) To run in CFX with my other one and to boost my [email protected] PPD

Thanks!


----------



## tanderson

looking to get a corsair 700D whenever they arrive. i can not find a case for the life of me that suits me. ive gone through 4 cases already in the past 6 months. luckily i have sold them or returned them and have not lost much money

i will give my current case away here on OCN if i were to win (Antec 1200)
and it would be useful for me to have a 700D because i would no longer be tirelessly searching for something that will suit me. and the 700D is perfect.

price is 249.99 free shipping no tax on amazon

thanks admin!!

EDIT: and my B-day was Mar. 2nd. so it would be a nice Bday gift-like from OCN as well!


----------



## pcnuttie

I could really use one of these, i never had owned a i7 in my life and it's on sale. http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...Id_22_I69-0920

Also i currently have a Apevia power supply 680 watts and it never gave me problems but i feel much better off having a energy efficient sli certified power supply to protect my hardware cuz i'm paranoid mine may die (knock on wood.)http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...9&Sku=C13-2503

O shoot man i just realized if i wanted a i7 i'll need a good motherboard that supports it and sli ready.http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...033&CatId=4069 but i may have to be willing to pay extra myself anyways if i need these or i could always stick with the good 775's









And at least but least i would really love some ram so i can upgrade to 8gb instead of relying on 4gb because we know GTA IV or AVP requires much ram usage for graphics plus well.. crysis 2 is coming next year







That's all i can think of. (crosses finger)


----------



## jbranton

I would like to try out a Prolimatech MK-13 on my 5870 for better cooling. I believe it costs around $60.


----------



## Arexniba

Hello.

I've been using Overclock.net for weeks now and have loved it. It has drastically helped me fix my rig. I just saw this forum so I'll give it a shot.

*1) What piece of gear you are looking for*
A CoolMaster HAF 932

*2) How much it costs*
$170 (Including CA tax)

*3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.*
I have realized how important cooling is to the overclocking of our computer components. I have noticed that my current case isn't really set up for this. And I would like to get a full-tower too because of the possibilities of wire-tucking.

**I'd love an opportunity to get this, however, I know there are other members out there in more desperate need. 
Thank you though to the OC Admins. for consideration.









*UPDATE:*
If I am fortunate to receive this prize, I will put up my current case (Raidmax Prestigio) for free on the Overclock forums. It will be my appreciation back to who ever needs a good mid-tower casing with decent cooling.


----------



## noquarter

I've been building up toward a poor man's Eyefinity setup, I'm getting there and I love it but my solo 5770 has a lot of trouble with it. Original plan was to Crossfire it once I could afford a Crossfire mobo and 2nd video card so to that end my next step is:

2) Cheapest Radeon 5770 available $150

edit: bought the mobo today~


----------



## ViR-tUaL

1) Phenom II x4 965 BE 3.4Ghz 140w
2) 190.99
3) I work with what I have which isn't much and I make the best of it, only thing I can think of the would make all the difference would be this cpu. The overclocking I could do on this would teach me more about the future of overclocking and where it is heading. I would also benefit from the performance for my games because my cpu is the bottleneck of my rig.

Edit: This would also unlock my 1066 RAM sticks.


----------



## K092084

1) Looking to get a Noctua NH-D14 for the i7 rig I am going to be putting together.

2)$80-100. Don't have much more money to spare, trying to make up some money spent by selling random things around the house.

3)Well the cooler will actually let me use the computer as its the one piece that will be missing(bought the CPU and board from OCN) and it will also allow me to overclock the CPU better then your average cooler. Plus to help me fold as well.


----------



## socofan74

I would love an EVGA X58 SLI LE around $220 -(currently on a 780i) so I can update my Core 2 Quad Q6600 to an i7 and get DDR3 ram. I am a photographer and aside from a ghame here and there, the vast majority of my time goes to editing photos for clients; the speed boost of both the i7 and DDR3 will drastically improve the speed at which I can edit photos for clients. I can't update to an i7 without the MB upgrade; I can't even use DDR3. I simply don't have the money after taxes and needing to update camera gear @$1300+ per lens :*(


----------



## Freakn

I need to update my wishlist after my RAID 0 failure, had a drive failure.

1) 2 new 320GB Hard drives

2) AUD$54 each from Umart

3) As i've learnt my lesson and will start covering my data with redundancy.

It'd been a while since I'd backup and lost entire game progress, lots of benchmarking and upgrade progress shots but ALSO lost lots of family photo's that i will never be able to get back.

And as i just lost my job it will take a long time to purchase myself.

Thanks for the chance


----------



## cccp

Hello,
I am new to overclock.net but it sure is pleasing to see that the people here are generous! I am looking to build a new system that would support am3 socket and ddr3 ram. Of course I am not asking for a new system from overclock.net but rather some help with the process of building one. The part which I would like to obtain is the motherboard. I need this new part to help complete my system and like for everybody else, money is always tight. I go to college and do not work at the time of this posting but I will try to gather all the money I can to get my new system. Thanks in advance!!

1.) Asus M4A79-T deluxe
2.) $178 on newegg at the time of this posting
3.) Need it to complete my new system


----------



## JFuss

1. New gaming mouse.Roccat Kone V2 
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ducts_id=13735

2.$99AUS from pc case gear.

3.
Ever since i scrounged up the money for my first build I've been using an old Microsoft mouse that was lying around the house and frankly its awful. the buttons are starting to fail and the scroll wheel moves when bumped and its not very good when I'm in the middle of CoD4 and it suddenly changes weapons.
as well as some of the photoshopping i do this mouse does not work very well.
To have this mouse would be awesome its got everything ive seen in other mice ive considered plus more, and it would be a great improvement for me and rig.
thanks


----------



## Kick

1) Lancool K62

2) $100+shipping

3) My case has horrible airflow, my dog scratched all over it, and my little brother draws on it. I need a better case with better wire management like the K62.


----------



## DeadMau5

1) Graphics card

2) Id put the $250 towards a replacement 5850 or 5870

3) After a unfortunate leak from my 5850 waterblock i would be able to buy a new graphics card to get rid of the 7300le







so i can start to play my favorite games again.

Theres a picture of my rig in my sig, see the miniscule 7300le









Anyway Good luck to everyone


----------



## Interpolation

1) New keyboard.
2) $50 obo.
3) My Microsoft media keyboard has problematic keys.


----------



## mrcountry

(1) 4GB OCZ DDR3 1600 Black Edition Memory

(2) Cost $124.99 + Tax & Ship

(3) I really need to upgrade my memory. I do a lot of video and audio editing and I would just like to be able to add another 4GB to help me with my editing needs.


----------



## Killhouse

I am looking to buy a PicoPSU for my new build.

The PSU costs Â£70.70 in total, including the DC/DC PSU and the AC/DC adapter.
[70.70 British pounds = 107 U.S. dollars]

This PSU is for a new project I'm working on for an ultra-smallformfactor case that I will be building out of acrylic. It incorporates small formfactor HDs and the new ATOM ION motherboard. There are no large-name brands that stock these nano-PSU so obtaining sponsorship is near impossible, and buying this PSU is the largest step I need to take in order to start the build.
Of course, the whole worklog will be posted on OCN and I will attempt to fold on the tiny new rig to boost my PPD even further.

Thanks OCN!


----------



## dvnczyk

1) Corsair H50
2) About 100$ with shipping to Germany where I currently am
3) I would love it, because I would want to have some nice cooling, and right now I am totally broken, due to my buying of a pc. I spend almost 1000 €, which I gained really hard working for 8 $ and hour :-(


----------



## PickledStiff

1) Venomous X + a couple nice fans.
2) Roughly $100
3) Had a nice cooler for my socket 775 Conroe, but I am in need of a new cooler for 1156. Default cooling is fail.


----------



## Guruboy

1) A Rosewill RNX-N1 Wireless-N wifi adapter
2) ~$37 shipped
3) I don't plan to upgrade my rig at all until I graduate and build a new one, but my roommate has a wireless-N router and I'd like to be able to take advantage of it so here we go.


----------



## kwint

1. CPU Cooler, replacement ram, Good PSU (450w or up) Hard drive

2. About 150. (plan on buying used)

2. temps are getting way too high at stock temps, memory is mismatched, psu is a liability right now and can't run video cards that require a 6/8 pin, and Hard drive is just showing its age.


----------



## [Teh Root]

1. Core i7.
2. $280
3. I'm getting way out of my league with my Q6600, I'm currently getting into Raytracing, and advanced mapmaking, and my CPU isn't cutting it for recalcing those values. It's kinda important to my current skillset. Iwant to get into all of the mapmaking, and 3D modeling and I need the CPU power to back it up.


----------



## GeneralCuster44

1. I am looking for a 5970

2. It cost 650-800$

3. I am very interested in this card because I am very interested in folding. I want to get into folding with this card because it would run at lower temps then my card right now and I would be helping people out folding. It looks like a nice card and I want to help ppl out also


----------



## hyksos

I need

~$300
-Probably buy a couple of graphics card for folding.
-My computer never folds, I mainly use it for CPU integer operations 24/7 and online 24/7.

I never play computer games or any of that really, so you can expect the GPU will be used 24/7 for folding too.


----------



## SgtBigRig

1: this 1920 x 1080 Monitor also looking at this

2: $189.99 for either. or Both =D

3: I am in need of a Much better monitor, The current one is an LCD from 2002. Spent too much money on my rig, and ended up sitting here on a 1280-1024 max res









The ram I mentioned because it would be stable for if/when I try to OC. but its not nearly as important as a new monitor.


----------



## Aznboy1993

1.) razer lycosa special mirror edition and logitech g9x
2.) $180
3.) Having these 2 pieces of gear will greatly improve my risks of not getting carpal tunnel syndrome with i am using my computer. i have very sensitve wrists and can easily aquire this disease when using my comp


----------



## Blade1000000

1.) intel QX9770
2.) $250
3.) my Q6600 is starting to show its age and needs to be replaced. i have been offered a trade for a QX9770 + cash but i dont have the cash right now. i WILL fold with this chip if i get it.


----------



## zjc5019

) What piece of gear you are looking for
2) How much it costs
3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.

1.) Thermaltake CL-W0075 Liquid Cooling System
2.) It costs $89.49 after shipping and handeling.
3.) I would love to get this water cooling system. It would allow me to overclock my system past the 3.8 without any issues. Right now it barley passes the prime 95 test as it is and I would like to achieve at least 4.2. This would greatly improve my computer so I can run the engineering programs that I need for my classes. I am currently a college student and won't be able to buy it myself.

Thankyou


----------



## rusted88

1) PLEXTOR Black 8X BD-ROM
2) 148.49$ CA, http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...82E16827249050
3) Started building a low cost HTPC but went over budget and the BD-ROM is the only piece missing to complete my build.


----------



## Mauritio

1) What piece of gear you are looking for
2) How much it costs
3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.

1. HD5770
2. â‚¬150,-
3. Because one of my two 8800GTs died today and the other one is starting to get above 105 degees! :O (with Thermalright cooler) Even downclocking won't help me..


----------



## Polska

1) CPU - LGA775 Quad core (Q9550, or maybe Q9650)
2) ~$300 (CDN)
3) I do alot of HD video encoding and play lots of video games. The dual core is starting to show its age. I am not quite ready to move to i5/i7, so this is the route I will probably take. Not quite in my budget to do this as I recently picked up a 5850. If I can get myself a new CPU, I can upgrade my secondary rig with current cpu (have a spare 8800gts also) for some lan play







. Otherwise will wait till next year for an i5/i7 overhaul.

Thanks OCN.


----------



## sn0man

Video card upgrade (ATI 5850 --or-- Nvidia GTX 470).
~$250+ depending (any amount toward that goal will be greatly appreciated).
I'll get to upgrade the weakest link on my setup, enjoy everything that goes with it, and hopefully get a chance to do some folding.


----------



## mike52bk

1) 3 Rosewill RFX-120 120mm Case Fans
2) $8 each
3) Need the fans to complete my build... been buying parts for 3 months now and finally finished yesterday by buying my i7 920 at MC. Now I need to customize the Lian Li Rocketfish I bought off a friend. This is my first build and have never attempted to build one before but always had passion for computers. Also thanks to the members in OCN who have helped along the way.


----------



## kaxel

1) Three 1900rpm Scythe Slipstreams.
2) about $35 shipped
3) If I get a couple of better fans, one for my xiggy and a couple for my case, I think I can squeeze a bit more out of my CPU. Then I can get a bit more out of my CPU when I fold. I may even be able to squeeze a bit more out of my GPU.


----------



## vspec

1) Refurbished Thermaltake armor.
2)$99.
3)I'll actually be able to fit my new rig into it instead of running on a cardboard box.

http://www.thermaltakestore.com/armo...d-pro6000.html


----------



## ben h

1) NOCTUA NH-D14
2)$89.99
3)would really help keep my temps down over the cooler i have now and i dont have enough money to up grade the one i have now


----------



## CTRLurself

1) a new monitor, specifically a high-res monitor - and I'm not just talking about 1920x1080. I want the Acer B233HUbmidhz 23" monitor rocking an ungodly 2048x1152.
2) 219.99 (free shipping)
3) This would make a difference to me because my 19" Samsung has 23 dead pixels in a 2 inch square on the lower right side - and that is not an exaggeration, I'm OCD and counted them compulsively.


----------



## Turbonerd

1) Gaming keyboard. G15 or Razer Lycosa probably
2) Both are around 70 euros in my country.
3) I game a lot and never had gaming mouse,keyboard. Decided to order a razer deathadder mouse(coming this week) and now i need an expensive keyboard which i will respect cause of its price and not smash it when i nerdrage.

P.S If i win i will prolly smash it anws cause i wont be the one paying money for it.


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Turbonerd*


1) Gaming keyboard. G15 or Razer Lycosa probably
2) Both are around 70 euros in my country.
3) I game a lot and never had gaming mouse,keyboard. Decided to order a razer deathadder mouse(coming this week) and now i need an expensive keyboard which i will respect cause of its price and not smash it when i nerdrage.

P.S *If i win i will prolly smash it anws cause i wont be the one paying money for it.*


LoL, are you kidding me?


----------



## lsudvm

1) EVGA Classified Super Record 2
2) $599.99
3) I'd love to be able to get this board so that i can overclock my x5550 chips to squeeze every last bit of speed out the xeons, bench'em and post the benches here.


----------



## Tartarus

1. ATI Radeon HD 4890 to CrossfireX
2. about $225 Aussie 
3. It will allow me to play Crysis and Battlefield: Bad Company 2 on max with a good frame rate.

I don't particularly NEED the card, but there's a prize to a random overclocker. Got to be in it to win it.


----------



## chickenricesoup

1)Intel Core 2 Extreme QX9770
2)about $500.oc.net keep the money.i just need the cpu








3)would be for my first intel build,quadcore cant go wrong


----------



## jfizz84

1.) Obsidian 800D
2.)275-300
3.) I have this hand me down piece of crap that has a side panel that is always hanging off cuz it is so warped, and a new obsidian 800d, will allow me a 360rad for better watercooling and more voltage possibly to represent OCN. Have 5 kids and one on the way so can't just drop 250 bucks on myself too often.


----------



## FEAR.

1) New pc monitor (for dual screen setup)
2) 250 NZD (roughly)
3) Need a second monitor as it will really help me with my school work (will make my parents happy too as im using their monitor for dual screen atm







)and lets face it two monitors just looks plain cool









Thanks


----------



## Th0m0_202

a new ocz stealthxtream 600w ps = 105 needs it for all the lighting and cooling going into my new rig and to power a 5770 and gts 250 for physics.
a new xiggy darknight to help hit 4ghz







= 49
rechargable batteries =15. comes with charger as the batteries and charger on my mouse died








all in aus dollar so will be less than 250 easy







and with it i can join the folding team


----------



## Isopropyl

What I would like is a water cooling kit. Example the H20-220 Apex Ultima CPU liquid cooling kit.

Performance-PCs link Price = $234.95

I have wanted to try water cooling for some time now. I do have the first generation Cosmos case so water lines can be run into the case. Additionally with a large amount of room the case holds additional items maybe purchased allowing me to cool NB,SB, or crossfire 5770. Initial purchase of a kit is always the hardest but once done you can run it and then tailor it towards your needs.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

1) Coolermaster Stacker 831
2) Around Â£100 - 130
3) My current case is horrible. The paint peels off. It also looks like a homeless man who got stiched back together by a blind man after a bar brawl. ;_;


----------



## 95329

1. Samsung 23" SyncMaster P2350 lcd monitor
2. 250$ in Finland
3. My old 19" 1280*1024 LG LCD does no honor to my otherwise quite good computer. The problem is that I dont have money to buy this as I am unemployed









Good luck for others and thank you admin yet again


----------



## DaJinx

1. Noctua NH-D14
2. $89.99+tax & shipping
3. I know it's not a whole lot compared to some parts but I simply can't afford it. Wife was laid off so only one income and not that much room to splurge unfortunately.


----------



## Xaero252

1) Ultrasone HFI-780
2) $249.99
3) Going to Qitar for 6-8mo and don't have a decent pair of headphones. I really like music and sound and I can't really have either without headphones there since I will be bunking with a bunch of other guys. This will pretty much eliminate that problem, and see many years of use to come


----------



## JustinAiken

1) Unraid Pro
2) $119
3) Exhausted all my student loans on HD's! My HTPC has 4 hard drives of media, my main computer has one full of music and pictures, and I have a couple of externals full of movies... If I had an unraid system I could put all my HDs in it and throw it in the closet for all the computers to share!


----------



## Dallus

1. An OCN Overclocked Account + Large Exterior Etched Logos

2. Like $48

3. I want to rep OCN to the max! I tell my friends about the forums, and my girlfriend doesn't understand why I'm on here so much. So I wanna rep it to the max! Car, wakeboard, jetski, whatever! I <3 OCN!


----------



## Nhb93

1. I would love a water cooling set up.

2. It would run me about $150 more than I have saved up.

3. It's a new experience and a whole new world to explore. I would then probably give away this TRUE, since I got it the same way, a freebie from a new water cooler.


----------



## CyberShadow

1)Currently looking to get an i7-930

2)$295 shipped from Newegg

3)Having this CPU will allow me to finally OC my computer as my current setup isn't worthy and the i7 will be coming with all the other high end gizmo's needed to do the job. Also letting me get into my new hobby which is computers.

GL to everyone!


----------



## hardcore19

1) Looking to get a Spinpoint F3 (1TB)

2) 99.99 Cad From NCIX

3) In the middle of making a new high-end build and SSD are to Pricy so a fast hardrive would fit great. Have to store data somewhere









PS. I also need a 2$ SATA2 data cable for an OEM drive LOL

EDIT: I bought a Spinpoint and some sata cables







Ill change my request to a PSU as power is much needed to run computers.


----------



## kerbitroy

1) I would be looking to get some form of audio equipment, such as a DAC

2) Not sure on the price

3) I love great audio, and I've been looking to upgrade for a long time now


----------



## tusku

1.GTX 470

2.$350
If $250 is the limit.........I think i can manage the remaing money by selling the current GPU and some other stuff.

3. A good gaming card was like a dream to me. After saving money for an year, i was able to buy a 9800GT. But, now-a-days............it is an underperforming card. So i could really use a good card like the GTX470. It would certainly improve my gaming experience.


----------



## 495

1.I really think that a quad core cpu would make a massive diference in my system.







I know i'm on 775, but dont have the money to crossover to a p55 combo. A gigabyte p55 and i5 750 would make my dreams come true.

2. Just not doing justice to the gpu. The sum, about 270 usd.









3. Gaming wise would mean a lot. Not to mention benching...


----------



## Ckaz

1) Intel X25-M 80gb G2

2) I am in Canada, so I would order from NCIX who do price matching. NCIX carries it at $299, but I have found it much cheaper and as a result I could price match it down to $230.

3) Well, I saved up all my money for around half a year. I took small jobs wherever I could as I am too young to actually become employed. Anyways, I was mowing lawns, shoveling snow, giving computer help etc. Finally I got enough money to order my brand new boot drive SSD, but I didn't anticipate how small 80gb's would be for me, as I managed to fill up my 1TB halfway in 4 months.
So, even though I have been preserving my gb's as carefully as possible, I run out of space way to quickly. As a result, I have to format my drive and re-install every month and a half or so to start over. As I am sure you can imagine, its a real pain in the neck, and, I've run out of installs on my Win 7 disk.
So, I need another Intel X25-M 80gb G2 SSD so I can add more space to my boot drive. I simply don't have enough. Its like previously living in a mansion (my 1TB drive) then getting your house taken away but all your old belongings have to come with you to your new tiny bungalow (X25-M 80gb). The problem is, you used to be a hoarder (I have tons of apps of which I use all of the time, plus being an avid gamer) and there simply isn't enough room to fit everything. You've never been lucky with the lotteries (I try to enter every contest here at OCN, but haven't won one yet), but you beg to the lotto masters to consider your case (what I am doing right now), as this space thing has grown to be a huge problem.
Thanks for the chance OCN!


----------



## HighOC

1) GTS250 512MB, my 8800GTS Died last year so im on-board rt nw until likly for 6-7 Months...


----------



## Blade1000000

1)a new motherboard
2) about $120
3) i need a new motherboard since my current one is causing all sorts of problems, it doesnt like my new memory (cant afford new stuff) it does'nt particularly like my gpu (keeps artifacting) and constantly causes my system to restart randomly. this would change my gaming expierence so much that my games would be playable for over 20 mins and my gpu wouldnt constantly artifact (i have tried several gpus, ram and cpu configs none make a difference so i have narrowed it down to the mobo). i would also be able to fold for once without my pc restarting and losing the units.


----------



## decimator

1) Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition CPU. I know it's not out yet, but it's what I'm looking to buy in the near future.
2) $295
3) I'm looking to go AM3 soon. This Socket 939 system needs to be retired. It has served me well over the years, but I just need to get with the times. The new hexa-cores and the 890FX mobos are looking mighty nice. The fact that Bulldozer will be on the same socket is a plus. I'd probably make the Socket 939 system into a folding rig.


----------



## Intricated

1) Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 1TB SATAII 7200RPM 32MB HD

2) ~100 CAD

3) I've been inspired by forums like OCN to build my first rig, with so many people tinkering away to maximize performance within each person's unique limits (whether it be budget, availability, geography, etc.) and yield a level of satisfaction unmatched from buying pre-builds. I had budgeted about 50 bucks for a hard drive, but I plan to do some OCing, and fear I don't have the air cooling to get up to the 4GHz range 24/7. So, a quality spinnin' hard drive like the Spinpoint F3 would enable me to spend dough on some good cooling parts to make my first build truly satisfying, and the gesture from OCN would be greatly appreciated by me (and my wallet)!


----------



## OJX

1. GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3P LGA 775 Intel P45 ATX Intel Motherboard
2. 100-150$
3. My P965 can not even overclock my E8400, and it would not even handle a stock quadcore because of the crappy uncooled transistors. A new (for most members old) motherboard would atleast open up an upgrade path for me which I can not afford.


----------



## THEoBZ

1. basically a cpu loop

2. 250.00 ?

3. I've always wanted to go watercooling, I think I am gonna do it soon. However, some gifts would be awesome! Havn't gotten something like that in years!


----------



## u238

Looking to get a 60GB OCZ Vertex or two for my OS drive at around $170. I hate waiting for things to load.


----------



## moocha88

1. I could use money to purchase a rad and water pump
2. 200.00
3. I have a h50, but in order to reach my chip's true potential I need some better components.


----------



## greg8west

1. Corsair HX750

2. About 137 CAD

3. Im putting to much strain on my current psu and I want to go SLI soon which is impossible on my current psu. Plus I will use this when I upgrade my comp to i7 (hopefully).
Also ill give this PSU away as a free on OCN!


----------



## Fifth

1: New left handed Deathadder mouse by Razer

2: $60 - not sure how much shipped

3: I am a left handed gamer who has been searching for years for a good left handed mouse, only to be forced to use an "ambidextrous" mouse. If I had one of these, my gaming system would be complete.

Hopefully one of you mods is a lefty as well


----------



## SpankyFantastic

1) CPU - AMD Athlon II X3 435 Rana
2) $74.99 US
3) I had my first child last July. My computer died last November and I've been running a portable version of Photoshop on an old hp to keep working (1.70 GHz Celeron). I've already bought most of the parts slowly for my new rig, I have the psu, case, ram, optical drive, and I'm reusing my IDE drives from the original rig. All I have to get is my mobo which I'm set on, and a processor. If I have to buy it, I'll probably pick up a dual core but it'd be pretty darn sweet if I could get a triple core in there (4 cores is nice, but I'm not greedy, Photoshop will run with 2 fine for me).


----------



## peeinginthepool

I'd like 2 Western Digital Caviar Black 500GB 7200RPM 32MB Dual Proc SATA 3.5IN Hard Drive OEM. ($70CDN @ NCIX)

So i can run a raid0 config, speed things up in my pc and get the old 640GB Loud HDD out(or use as a Backup)

This will help in loading times and speed my pc up. I mean i can OC the CPU the Video Card, the RAM, but if my drives are slow?

Or I want another HD5750 Sapphire vapor x to run crossfire ($161CDN @NCIX)
Im happy with one, comming from using onboard to a weak HD 3450 card. I cant even fathom what 2 of the HD5750 would be like.


----------



## cyang09

A New motherboard because the old one died while I was at a lan with friends.
Unable to do anything on the computer until I get the new board which sucks. Wanted to OC on an AM3.

Wanted this MSI for $99.99 at newegg.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813130249

This hardware will make a difference because I will actually be able to start up my computer again for ocing ;p


----------



## pioneerisloud

If this is still open.....

I am attempting to piece together something that will run as fast, or faster than my old Opteron 165 @ 3.0GHz.

1) *What piece of gear you are looking for:* I'm looking for a quad core, 4GB of RAM and a new motherboard. Preferably AMD Phenom II x4 955 C3, Asus 890G, and 4GB of Crucial Ballistix DDR3 1600.
2) *How much it costs:* Roughly $400.
3) *Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you:* These pieces of hardware would make a HUGE difference to me because...well look at my sig rig. I can post video of it smoking out of the socket next time it does it if you'd like. I make $339 per month. I'm trying my VERY hardest to get this replaced in April...and I'll have roughly $100 to do it in







. That's not really going to buy a whole lot. I'll probably end up with a Sempron 140 + GeForce 6100 board + 2GB of generic DDR2 if I don't win....and that's not really going to be more powerful than my Opty was.

Thank you for the chance Admin. I really hope I win, but if not...a Sempron wouldn't be the end of the world







.


----------



## Ice98

2-4 gigs of DDR1 Registered server memory:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145308

$112-$224

Cheap HDD:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822148451
(cheapest or very nearly so after you factor shipping into 80/160gb drives)
$45

2x 2u low profile socket 940 heatsinks (Roughly $25-30 each)

$330 total with some play room

I got a very cheap dual slot 940 server motherboard /w 2 opteron 246s, i was granted the use of a 2u rackmount server /w power supply but i didnt read the need for "registered" RAM, making the 2gigs i had laying around in various sizes useless...

the harddrive is to replace a very old 30gb gateway laptop drive, i forgot the brand

Ive never done anything with servers before, figured i would get this awesome 2x cpu + mobo deal and start out, didnt realize i needed very expensive RAM to do it with, little disappointed, hoping to continue this little project of mine
Pics/etc:
http://www.overclock.net/servers/700...ml#post8904339

the $170 left over i would likely spend on a little netbook


----------



## gex80

1) I'm looking for a new keyboard. particularly a g15 keyboard (I would like a g19 but thats pushing it)
2)64.99USD w/ $15 mail in rebate from new egg. (g19 176.95)
3)I would like this keyboard because right now I'm typing off of a dynex bestbuy budget keyboard. Sometimes this thing has issues where key inputs do not show up making it kinda troublesome to type out things. Also when in games the space bar doesn't respond from time to time. Getting this keyboard would make my gaming rig complete. That basically is the only thing I cheaped out on because I needed one in a pinch(didn't know the mobo didn't have ps2 ports) when I first built this tower.

doubt I'd win since there are people who are more needy than I am. If I would say a particular person should win it should be donutpirate on the first page. His chair sounds in poor condition. Give the guy a new chair so he can game without having to think about if the pain is worth going through.


----------



## hazeus

1) Any sweet cooler for my 955BE
2) ~$80
3) So I can get a beastly overclock!!! isn't that what its' all about!!


----------



## tagurtoast

Microsoft sidewinder x8
About $100 USD shipped
My mouse has been cutting out in my Fragging frenzys which has been extremely annoying.


----------



## Lowlife

1) What piece of gear you are looking for: 
Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-2250
or
OCZ Vertex Series 60GB Solid State Drive
or
SAMSUNG Spinpoint F3 1TB Hard Drive
or
COOLER MASTER HAF 922

2) How much it costs: 
$125
or
$204
or
$90
or
$100

3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you:
I just built a new machine, upgraded from a AMD K6-2 500 Mhz with a 10 GB hard drive and 256 MB of memory machine, I don't know when I will every be able to afford to upgrade anything so I am trying to "future proof" this machine as much as possible because there is no telling how long it will have to last. Right now what I want the most is the TV tuner because I spent the money I was going to spend on a TV for better parts for the computer. lol

Thanks for the opportunity to enter.


----------



## el gappo

1 Asus commando
2 Â£60
3 I just want to see what this intel benching is all about


----------



## Redwoodz

Ok,I've been coming up with some pretty damn decent scores with my sig rig on hwbot(team overclock.net of course!) Im real close to maybe being able to take a couple crowns in the hardware catagories.All I need to go further is decent cooler and a better mobo.Them maybe another 2GB of these excellent Gskills!
mobo-either 790x or 770x $80-$115
cooler-sunbeam core-contact $40 
Gskill F3 8500 1GBNQ x2 $ 80

Go team!









http://hwbot.org/community/user/redwoodz?tab=profile


----------



## computeruler

$200 for a 9800gx2 to help with folding!


----------



## Enfluenza

cooler master HAF 932 AMD edition ($179)
Cooler master V8 ($59)
TOTAL: $238
or
regular HAF 932($159)
Corsair H50 ($79)
TOTAL: $238

i need some better CPU cooling, cable management, and case airflow (apperently my aging Apevia x-plorer's dual 80mm fans dont move anything)
id buy i myself if i had a job...
im only a freshman in high school!


----------



## last_exile

1) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814127494 MSI R5750-MD1G and http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820146736 Mushkin Enhanced Silverline 2GB DDR3 1333 RAM
2) $154.99USD + 59.99 + shipping
3) It's not so much for me as it is for my friend. I'm building a custom rig for him and he's maxed out his allowance so I have to wait 1 1/2 months for his next two allowances and his job to pay him so he can pay me. I've had this half build computer sitting in front of my desk and it's really starting to be an eyesore (i'm a clean person so anything not in its place bugs me) and i want to have it out of my house as soon as possible







. With this card and ram i can finally get rid of it and call it another project finished.


----------



## jacobthellamer

1) SWIFTECH MCP655 Pump
2) NZ$175.00
3) This will make a huge difference to my Case Mod Entry! I have spent all my monies on sheet metal, acrylic, clamps and folding breaks, I have hardly anything left for the loop :\\ This will also help free up some funds for some fancy white powder coating


----------



## Aluc13

1) What piece of gear you are looking for I am looking for a better mouse, Razer Mamba
2) How much it costs It costs $130 from Newegg 
3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you. Because Ive never had a gaming mouse before and would like to experience one


----------



## nfmous

1) Western Digital Caviar Black WD6401AALS
2) 75.00$ USD
3) Due to recent loss of my seagate drive I'm running windows xp on a 30gig drive. Very depressing... would make the world too me if I could get a new drive.


----------



## xLuckyNumber7x

1. Super Sized Torch
2. $300
3. Will allow me to burn these 5770's I have and would improve my blood pressure which is already poor, allow hair to grow back where it's been ripped out, and clear space on my desk for another computer.


----------



## doomtuba

1) I'm looking for either an HD5850 or 5870
2) They range from 300-500 bones USD
3) The more FPS the better


----------



## Ktulu

1) Nvidia 470 GTX
2) $350
3) My mom's 9500 GT folds for OCN, but it only gets 2000ppd. I would like something so I can fold 24/7 in my sig rig and up my PPD.

I am not the neediest because 2000ppd is not bad and I have a nice GPU in my sig rig anyway, but I thought I would try for the random drawing. Thanks for the opportunity to try.


----------



## outtamymind

at the moment i need some new ram.

new ram is a 2gb pack from memoryexpress (local to me) costs $79.99cdn

the ram i have currently isn't really doing the job and is holding my computer back from being able to make it another couple of years.


----------



## Andr3az

1. Ati Radeon 5770
2. ~200$
3. All my graphics cards have been budget or low end ones. This would be first card that is better.


----------



## cyang09

1) What piece of gear you are looking for?

I would rather get the Saitek Cyborg Keyboard, it benefits my computer rig more.

2) How much it costs?

79.99 on newegg.com with free shipping.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16823175005

3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you?

I use to have this but then my little brother spilled water on it, it never worked since then. This is for gaming so that I can clearly see the keyboard keys like I use to, also it looks good and can change colors accordingly. My gateway keyboard keys are disappearing (ASWDE) and the Cyborg has those metal like keys.


----------



## nicko42004200

i would love a new radiator, would like a Feser X-Changer Triple 360 mm Extreme Performance Radiator - 15mm Spacing
$134.95. http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/fex360mmxtpe.html
because my old swiftech is starting to leak at the seams, and i cant aford a new one rite now. i j-b welded the seams for now and its holding but it will fail and them i will have to shut my pc down until i can aford a new radiator. if i could get this it would mean the world to me.
thanks


----------



## iamwardicus

It's the last day of March - so I wanted to tell everyone "Good Luck!!!!!"

Also again - Thank You to Admin for making this little contest possible!


----------



## CryWin

1) What piece of gear you are looking for
Corsair H50

2) How much it costs
$79.99 from Newegg.

3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.
It will allow potentially higher overclocks, better temps. Maybe a quieter system too.


----------



## assaulth3ro911

1) I see this really nice bundle on Newegg with a CPU, Mobo, and all.
2) Around $250 maybe less...
3) See I love gaming as well as OCing but I haven't many test subjects so this could be a step up so I can OC my old CPU to the max! Also this would help me with 3d modelling as I really love to design games.

If this won't work (price) I can always show you the smaller bundles like (CPU and mobo only)...
From looking at my sig rig you would know why I want a bundle.







Especially more Hard drive space!

Thanks OCN,
Michael


----------



## TekWarfare

1) GTX 260
2) Â£140/$210
3) 8800GT died so folding stopped, as did the odd game of COD 4







Not allowed money for another graphics card (going towards driving lessons) so I'm stuck using the family PC which I'm not allows to fold on







My friend has leukemia so I fold for him







but he owns a PS3 and doesn't fold


----------



## hardcoreimpulse

h50
80$
will hepl me to oc higher & maybe unlock cores on my 555be which i'll be purchasing
XFX HD-575X-ZNFC Radeon HD 5750
145$
bought mobo without igp lol now no money left with me to buy new gpu


----------



## McDangerous

650 entrants...

Well, I guess everyone's chances are equal for the random pick contest!

Good luck to all, and to be totally honest, I don't mind who it goes to, as the more happy hardware fanatics there are out there, the happier I am!


----------



## godofdeath

i hope i win i need the case to fold


----------



## Blade1000000

i want to win. i need a new`motherboard (mine is causing alot of problems with my system)


----------



## Arexniba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McDangerous*


650 entrants...

Well, I guess everyone's chances are equal for the random pick contest!

Good luck to all, and to be totally honest, I don't mind who it goes to, as the more happy hardware fanatics there are out there, the happier I am!


Amen to that.


----------



## SinX7

1) What piece of gear you are looking for: I'm looking for a nice set of CPU+mobo combo, since i want to start a new rig, Laptop aint my thing anymore.

2) How much it costs: Its roughly $258, but ill pay the rest. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboD...t=Combo.345265

3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.: This will help me start my dream gaming rig build. This is gonna be my very first time to make my own custom gaming rig, instead of going and buy a pre-built desktop. This would also give me some experience to building computer, and I want to start young (16 years old). This would also give me a bit more room to use the money i saved up from selling stuff to put into my gaming rig.

Thanks you!


----------



## XiDillon

Arctic cooling acceleros for my 285's. $156 for both
plus $65 for copper ram sinks and thermal pads that actually stick.
($221)

This upgrade will simply help to put these cards up against the 480 finding their max potential. My computer FTW!

EDIT: better reason, you'll help save me from starving myself as this way Im getting them as a gift.


----------



## zxo0oxz

I need ~$200 for a new motherboard and CPU. My CPU is currently becoming the bottleneck in my system. My motherboard is so bad that If I want a decent CPU I will have to get a new motherboard also, so it would be money better spent to get a i3-530. It overclocks like a beast. I would be able to get more ppd and get some admirable scores on Hwbot. Any amount of money would help, but thanks admin!


----------



## orangeTheory

1. 22" LCD Monitor
2. ~$150
3. I've been wanting a new monitor since I bought my new system but I didn't have any money left over







I can't exactly push my rig on 1280x1024 res xD


----------



## Ckaz

At what point do they usually announce the winners?


----------



## Erick Silver

Thats what I want to know. This should have ended at Midnight on the 31st. But I still see people entering here in April.


----------



## Enfluenza

it might be on saturday or friday...
i wonder who won?


----------



## Kick

It's april guys, dont think anyone else should enter









not sure if anyone's going to read this anyways.


----------



## nolonger

May I still enter?

1) What piece of gear you are looking for: Xeon X3440

2) How much it costs: U$240 + shipping which I can pay for.

3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.: I'll be able to make even more submissions to the OCN HWBot.org team. The Xeon X3440 has very few results and thus would yield points for sure.


----------



## Ckaz

To me this sounds like an April fool's prank.

Admin: So how should OCN celebrate April fool's da?

Other Admin: Hey! Lets taunt them with $500, and then make them wait another day to see who won! They'll probably be pooing their pants out of suspense!

Well Admins of OCN, if that is your goal, I am here to inform you that you succeeded.


----------



## Ulver

C'mon guys...
Admin can also read the post's date and time.









Anyway, relax!
OCN is giving us this great opportunity to pay for our dreamed upgrades and thats that. Be happy about it and trust them to handle the whole deal.









And, to those still posting to enter... a little common sense will tell you that: no, you cannot join anymore. Sorry! Its "March 2010" written up there eh... 
Don't worry, you will get another chance on a different contest


----------



## cyang09

its pretty interesting to see who wants what and for what


----------



## cyang09

where is the trust ?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyang09*


where is the trust ?


Trust was made illegal in July, 1890:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sherman_Anti-trust_Act


----------



## Aestylis

1.) Xigmatek Dark Knight HSF
2.) 44.99 with free shipping from Newegg.
3.) replace my POS Rosewill cooler, lower my temps, and raise my clocks a bit. OCN FTW.


----------



## cyang09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


Trust was made illegal in July, 1890:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sherman_Anti-trust_Act


lol thats pretty funny, where is the love? ;p


----------



## btwalter

Guys,
Give it a bit. People do have lives outside of OCN. For the US, it's spring break right now, so people may be out of town.
I assure you the Admin and OCN isn't screwing with anyone or pulling an April Fools Joke on anyone.


----------



## harrison

i dont have nothen to wish for. maybe a gtx 260 or 480. i dont know


----------



## RIFOLWANTS2BUY

I hope its not to late!

1) What piece of gear you are looking for: 2 ZALMAN VF900 - CU LED 2 Ball VGA Cooling Fan

2) How much it costs: Grand Total: $91.66

3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.: I can't use my 4850x2 anymore becuase I used to have both fans on max(which where loud!) and one fan burned out.I fear the other might burnout to and kill my gpu. Now I have to use on board graphics and can't game until I can afford these. It really gets me down becuase now I have nothing to do


----------



## rocstar96

Me too!

1) What piece of gear you are looking for: XFX HD5770

2) How much it costs: $150 - $170

3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you.: This is my dream card, And I dont have any Graphics card right now because my 9500GT died, I really miss playing games and editing on Photoshop, I always talk to my dad to buy me this video card but hes always busy, All I do for the whole day is Browse OCN and my email lol.


----------



## Freakn

I'm pretty sure March is over, why are people still posting.

The first post has alot of helpful info


----------



## 8800GT

1) What piece of gear you are looking for: Asus P5Q Pro

2) How much it costs: $100-125$

3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you?: I want to try and start overclocking, but my current board is unable to (dg31pr). It will also give me a chance to get more out of my e5200 and let me maybe buy another stick of ram(1 broken ram slot in my motherboard lol)

thanks, hope i win. i wouldnt call mine a necessity but it's something ive been wanting for a long time,


----------



## Freakn

8800GT, march is over


----------



## cl04k3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


8800GT, march is over


I believe he knows that march is over. He has just as much of a right to post in here as everyone else does, so let them post what they need.

I haven't seen it anywhere that it's just for March or even that it has ended. For all you know, it could have started in March but the contest could end sometime in April or May if admin wants to do that. He is so generous to hold contests like this so it bugs me when I see people complaining.

So please let everyone else have a chance to win too, we aren't the only ones who could use a little bit of cash to help us along the way.


----------



## folk-it-up

1. WD Caviar Black 640
2. 74.99 free shipping from newegg
3. Doing my first build and on a tight budget, my my cheapo Compaq pc i got at walmart is on its last days


----------



## Contagion

1) SAMSUNG P2350-1 Rose Black 23"
2) $210
3) I have been using an old 20"HDTV for a while now, and it isn't exactly computer friendly. Doesn't even have support for lower resolutions. Runs at a max of 13??x768 with VGA and with an HDMI cable is has poor quality.


----------



## Preim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
1) SAMSUNG P2350-1 Rose Black 23"
2) $210
3) I have been using an old 20"HDTV for a while now, and it isn't exactly computer friendly. Doesn't even have support for lower resolutions. Runs at a max of 13??x768 with VGA and with an HDMI cable is has poor quality.

march is kinda over dude


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Preim*


march is kinda over dude


yet clearly the contest is not.


----------



## Erick Silver

Last time I checked there were 650+ entries. Thats a lot of entries. Good luck to eveyone. I went through pretty much this entire thread. The winner will likley be someone that already has a big sig rig rather than someone who actually needs the upgrade. The Big Rigs outnumber the little guys 2-1 average. But hey, Good luck to everyone.


----------



## markt

I need to finish a new folding rig, another gtx260 would do the job. 
*Count me in!*


----------



## Krusher33

Not sure I could handle judging over 600 entries... Thanks admin and OCN team! Certainly got your work cut out for ya.


----------



## xd_1771

I do believe last month it was delayed slightly as well. Nevertheless, many thanks to OCN for their effort in hosting this contest! I hope I win


----------



## cyang09

wow over 600 thats crazy lol


----------



## Erick Silver

What crazy is the fact that I was so bored at work I actually went through the 68 pages and counted. THATS CRAZY!


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


What crazy is the fact that I was so bored at work I actually went through the 68 pages and counted. THATS CRAZY!










You work at home hardware too?


----------



## Arexniba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


What crazy is the fact that I was so bored at work I actually went through the 68 pages and counted. THATS CRAZY!










Lol...wow, you must be really, really bored!


----------



## cyang09

lol


----------



## Greensystemsgo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Erick Silver* 
What crazy is the fact that I was so bored at work I actually went through the 68 pages and counted. THATS CRAZY!









I only have seven pages. makes ya feel less crazy


----------



## Sneblot

Is this open to anyone? Even people here in the UK?

Cause if it is then I would love either

1) Corsair 800D or this water kit

2) Corsair = Â£221.06 (including shipping) Water kit = Â£137.31 (including shipping)

3) Either one of these pieces would set me off down the watery road to overclocking yummyness.

--EDIT--

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vspec*


you never know it may still be open.


I know its passed march but heres hoping its still going.


----------



## vspec

you never know it may still be open.


----------



## rocstar96

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freakn* 
8800GT, march is over

Stop judging, you're so irritating man. Let them post, its not your thread.


----------



## cyang09

i'd say post til its closed


----------



## cdnbum88

Just bought a new Gigabyte board GA-790FXTA-UD5 along with an AMD 965BE

What would be nice to have added to the mix would be some good memory

1) Corsair Dominator GT 4GB PC3-16000 DDR3 Dual Channel Memory Kit 
2) ~$270
3) Will open up the door for much more OCing

Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## nicko42004200

i need a new radiator badly. wy swiftech 360-qp just aint cutting it anymore. have no extra cash to purchase a new one. cant find good one cheap enough for me. spring is here and my sytems getting hotter by the day. please if i won iwould be so greatfull.
link of what i would get.
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/fex360mmxtpe.html aprox $150 shipped
thankx,
nick


----------



## Freakn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rocstar96*


Stop judging, you're so irritating man. Let them post, its not your thread.


Buddy I've haven't posted anything about it since that post 3 days ago,

I've you'd like a retraction as it appears its still going even though march is over just let me know.

If i've offended anyone I did not mean to.


----------



## Arexniba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


Buddy I've haven't posted anything about it since that post 3 days ago,

I've you'd like a retraction as it appears its still going even though march is over just let me know.

If i've offended anyone I did not mean to.


Guys drop it, because it's a waste of email notifications...


----------



## Chuckclc

ASUS M4A79T Deluxe. For about 169.99 at new egg, I could replace my cheap mobo and have one that I can finnally cross fire with!


----------



## DUNC4N

1)G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1200
2)$149.99
3)Will allow my cpu to really stretch its legs


----------



## KipH

I would love an SSD. ! or 2 for raid. SSD goodness makes me drool.

I have not priced them out at all recently, I had to stop or I would cry. The choice of food for 2 babies or ssd was becoming hard. But $250 should set me up with one nice one or I can cash in my saved pocket change coins (my wife and I call it out pirate monies, I get to spend it on April 22) and buy 2.

Thanks
Kip


----------



## godofdeath

guess its keep posting til they announce winners


----------



## rocstar96

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freakn*


buddy i've haven't posted anything about it since that post 3 days ago,

i've you'd like a retraction as it appears its still going even though march is over just let me know.

If i've offended anyone i did not mean to.


Nah its ok.


----------



## Arexniba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kip69*


I would love an SSD. ! or 2 for raid. SSD goodness makes me drool.

I have not priced them out at all recently, I had to stop or I would cry. *The choice of food for 2 babies or ssd was becoming hard.* But $250 should set me up with one nice one or I can cash in my saved pocket change coins (my wife and I call it out pirate monies, I get to spend it on April 22) and buy 2.

Thanks
Kip


LMAO?!?!
Wow, I hope you are kidding...

If not, then I believe the most important thing to worry about is the children..


----------



## cjc75

Not sure if this is still going on looks like it is so I may as well try and jump in!

I'm currently working on some upgrades for my Sig Rig; and frankly I would Loooove to go back to an Enermax PSU! My last few upgrades over the past couple years I've gone with cheaper PSU's due to budgeting problems.

Currently hoping to eventually get this one:

ENERMAX REVOLUTION85+ ERV950EWT - $259.99 shipped/Newegg ... hell I can cover that extra $10! lol

Why would it make a difference?

Because for starters, I've had to RMA my little Thermaltake 650 PSU back to Thermaltake at least twice in the last two years that I've had it, because of it making strange and obscure crackling sounds! Now, its making those sounds once again...

Thats the price that I paid, for going with a "budget PSU".









Secondly; my current list of upgrades includes a Phenom II x4 955, an Asus 890GX Motherboard, a Corsair H50, a Sapphire Radeon HD5850, 1 Set of G-Skill Ripjaws 4GB DDR3-1600, and a Cooler Master Storm Scout Case!

The Black and Red on that Enermax PSU would look damned sweet in that new Black Case with its Red LED fans!

The Enermax PSU will also give me a little a extra juice for a future Crossfire configuration and potential future Case mods.

Or, better yet...

An extra $250 in the bank would be rather very nice to have, after I just spent about $800 on my current upgrades!


----------



## Crooksy

Please consider my altered entry on page 10


----------



## scottath

1) What piece of gear you are looking for - 2*Seagate 2.5" 320gb 7200rpm HDDs
2) How much it costs - $180 AUD (3 = 270 AUD)
3) Why this piece of hardware will make a difference to you. - Going into my ITX build - which currently contains a pair of 640gb 3.5" drives and they take up far too much room. This will be featured in my worklog also (link in sig)


----------



## cordawg92

1.) A New Gaming mouse. Logitech G500
2.)http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...ech-_-26104318

75$

3. My left mouse click intermittently decides to not work for hours at a time. I have the logitech g5. The whole mouse is basically a mess. The scroll makes a cracking noise when i turn it, the back button on the left is pushed into the mouse. It is also pretty dirty. I don't really have a job right now, so i just have to deal with it


----------



## VW_TDI_02

1) Red LED Case fan
2) $4.99 + $2.99 shipping
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-480-_-Product
3) I'm in the process of modding my side panel on my HAF 922. I want to replace the mesh part with an acrylic window and also mount a that fan in the window for intake. I still have to buy the acrylic but this is definitely happening (got about a month before i get home from school and can start working). So far i've got all the measurements and am ready to start cutting when i get home.


----------



## KipH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arexniba* 
LMAO?!?!
Wow, I hope you are kidding...

If not, then I believe the most important thing to worry about is the children..









LoL. Got your attention at least. If you'll not I said I had some $ saved up in coins. About $5000NTD or $150us give or take but only ha;f is mine and I also have to buy a B'day gift for the wife







Its the "Extras" that I don't have the cash for.

We eat real good here, food is cheep. We went out for Shabu Shabu last night. Fed 4.5 people very well for less then $35us.


----------



## manifest3r

1) iHome IH-M126LR Red USB Wired Laser 1600 dpi Mouse
2) 15.99 + 6.98 Shipping
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16826782002
3) My current mouse double clicks instead of single clicking on both left and right clicks almost every time to the point where it is getting really difficult to even right-click anything as the box almost instantly disappears. Also opens up programs when I just want to drag them on my desktop.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Gigabyte EP45-UD3P.
$144.99
I would love to OC my q6700 even further but my current p5n-d with 750i chipset is horrible for OC'n it. I would like to see 3.8ghz instead of my 3.45.

Thanks!


----------



## Erick Silver

...................... Well it is now April 8th. Entries are still rolling in. As much as I have understood that the Admins have things that they are doing I do feel that it should be time to close entries for this contest. Just my







.


----------



## pravius

Looking to get a new watercooling system setup. Reason why I would like this is because my future plans consist of an I7 and those chips run really hot.

- EK-Supreme HF High Flow - #1 CPU Water Block - FULL COPPER - NICKEL
Fitting Size 3/8" Barb for 3/8" ID tube

- Swiftech MCP655â„¢ Series 12 VDC Water Pumps
Water Pump With a speed controller (part # MCP655)

$174.90 is the total cost for those two parts, will be more as I add more parts but this is baby steps.

Thanks Admin for the opportunity.


----------



## Lawcheehung

Ideally, a radeon 5770







As you can see my graphics card (integrated graphics ftl) is just...you don't even have to say it, I know.







If you could make this wishlist happen









It's about $130-$170 depending on the manufacturer


----------



## leekaiwei

im just confused as to the huge amount of after-march entries. most of them aren't new so y so late i wonder?


----------



## caraboose

1- 757TW (Alienware 11.6" screen)
2- $305USD
3- it'll allow me to finish the laptop

(see sig, "Laptop" in a gun case). And right now I have about $5 of that..

Doubt it'd cover it all, but it'd sure go a long ways in helping.


----------



## R1P5AW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pravius* 
Looking to get a new watercooling system setup. Reason why I would like this is because my future plans consist of an I7 and those chips run really hot.

- EK-Supreme HF High Flow - #1 CPU Water Block - FULL COPPER - NICKEL
Fitting Size 3/8" Barb for 3/8" ID tube

- Swiftech MCP655™ Series 12 VDC Water Pumps
Water Pump With a speed controller (part # MCP655)

$174.90 is the total cost for those two parts, will be more as I add more parts but this is baby steps.

Thanks Admin for the opportunity.


I'm wishing for the exact same components is this poster except for 1/2 ID fittings (or a Heatkiller 3.0







). I'd like to OC my i7 further!

Thanks so much for a great site and this contest!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Thread closed, we are working on picking the winners, all posts up until mine will be considered.

Best of luck


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

The Winners for this month have been selected!

*Random Draw Winners*
DragonLotus - $160
TheLegend - $90

*Judges Selection*
Bandrew - $50
whe3ls - $100
ColdRush - $75
donutpirate - $25
Dallus - Appliques

To claim your money please send a paypal request to [email protected] and be sure to include your forum username and the contest name.
*Also*, please PM me ([PWN]Schubie) your paypal address so that we can verify each request.
Congrats to all who won


----------



## jshay

Congrats!!!


----------



## manifest3r

Grats to the winners!


----------



## btwalter

congrats to the winners.


----------



## Arexniba

Congrats to all winners!


----------



## sweffymo

Congratulations, winners!


----------



## ReverbDP

Congratz to the winners


----------



## Krusher33

Congrats dudes!

@donutpirate, hope you get a chair that doesn't squeeks or hurt your bums!


----------



## Tank

Congrats to the winners


----------



## Deathclaw

congrats all


----------



## blooder11181

congrats to the lucky winners


----------



## Threefeet

Congrats to all


----------



## Hellfighter

Congrats to all! When's the next one?


----------



## ZFedora

Congrats to the winners


----------



## booblet

aww it's done T_T
well maybe next time =/

Congrats!


----------



## Menace

Congrats to the winners, here's to next time


----------



## Sneblot

Congratulations to the winners.


----------



## Ovlovian

Grats!


----------



## PizzaMan

Gratz to the winners. Remember to post up some pics of your new hardware!


----------



## Venku

Congrats to those who won. Enjoy your new hardware!


----------



## Strangg1

Grats to the winners. We want pics!

~s


----------



## ColdRush

I guarantee you I'll post mine up when I get it


----------



## whe3ls

cool i never win any thing.


----------



## DragonLotus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whe3ls* 
cool i never win any thing.

Same. Thanks all and congrats to other winners!


----------



## jfizz84

1.) A new Dice pot from Duniek and his boys!!!!








2.) Roughly 200$, he has one on here as of late for 190$ (5 Kids and 1 on the way, can't afford to buy on my and my wifes salary...she'd kill me!)
3.)I would use it to represent for the OCN team on HWBOT ofcourse!!! Super duper benches and timings...OCN TTT!!!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jfizz84*


1.) A new Dice pot from Duniek and his boys!!!!








2.) Roughly 200$, he has one on here as of late for 190$ (5 Kids and 1 on the way, can't afford to buy on my and my wifes salary...she'd kill me!)
3.)I would use it to represent for the OCN team on HWBOT ofcourse!!! Super duper benches and timings...OCN TTT!!!


did you not read the OP or what...


----------



## xd_1771

Well, it would seem there wasn't any "Win your wish list" competition in April :/


----------



## Bandrew

All I've got for now is a crappy cell phone picture, but here is my new ZOTAC G31MAT-B-E.


----------



## TheLegend

I just ordered tonight. I'll be posting once hardware is setup.

Thanks again to Admin!


----------



## ColdRush

Got my stuff!


----------



## whe3ls

seeing as a bought a cheap 8800gt thinking i wasnt going to win. im waiting for it to come back from rma. before ordering anything. but ,i may end up putting it toward my medial bills if any thing, if thats alright? :/


----------



## Dberry




----------



## jeremyx1

1) A Japanese keyboard

2) About 10 Dollar or more, just buy the cheapest japanese keyboard.

3) i'm trying to learn japanese. im just 14 years old i know, but i want it for my future since i want to go study in Japan but i will have to learn good japanese for that or i wont even get into the entering exams.. also i play alot of japanese games, and it is a pain to constantly translate with my windows kit, wich malfunctions if i open the client.

Can i enter this one for june? since may has already been selected ??


----------



## xguntherc

I would love to see the posts by the people that won each month. The Original post just links to there user account. I wish I could see what each person asked for, but 75 pages is a lot to look through.. Maybe next month the mod's could link to the winners original Entry post.

Great work Admin and others.. very cool


----------



## Elite-

1) i7 920 d0 stepping.
2) 279.99 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-202-_-Product
3) This piece will help me with my new i7 rig, as i am fairly new too building gaming computers and will help me come closer to finishing my i7.


----------



## merple

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xguntherc*


I would love to see the posts by the people that won each month. The Original post just links to there user account. I wish I could see what each person asked for, but 75 pages is a lot to look through.. Maybe next month the mod's could link to the winners original Entry post.

Great work Admin and others.. very cool


I support this idea too, it would mean a bit more work for the mods but it would be neat to see what the winners asked for and pics of their gear when it arrives.

Thanks for all the OCN competitions and giveaways.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Elite-*


1) i7 920 d0 stepping.
2) 279.99 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-202-_-Product
3) This piece will help me with my new i7 rig, as i am fairly new too building gaming computers and will help me come closer to finishing my i7.


way to late


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Elite-*


1) i7 920 d0 stepping.
2) 279.99 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-202-_-Product
3) This piece will help me with my new i7 rig, as i am fairly new too building gaming computers and will help me come closer to finishing my i7.



http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...nza-750-a.html


----------



## gavlotic

1. 2 x Noctua NH D14 cpu cooler
2. roughly $119 AUD each
3. planning to overclock my pc and my fiance's pc.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gavlotic*


1. 2 x Noctua NH D14 cpu cooler 
2. roughly $119 AUD each
3. planning to overclock my pc and my fiance's pc.


this one is over


----------



## rindoze

crap I just noticed that its july :/


----------



## Erick Silver

will someone please close this thread? LOL Its July now.


----------



## harrison

ha


----------

